# "Alter weißer Mann" in der Politik



## Olstyle (3. März 2021)

*Im Thread über die SPD sind wir ein bisschen weg galoppiert also hier der getrennte Thread.*
Ursprünglich ging es um folgende Wortmeldung von Thierse 








						Grabenkämpfe gegen Gemeinsinn Wie viel Identität verträgt die Gesellschaft?
					

Debatten über Rassismus, Postkolonialismus und Gender werden heftiger und aggressiver. Identitätspolitik darf nicht zum Grabenkampf werden, der den Gemeinsinn zerstört. Ein Gastbeitrag des ehemaligen Bundestagspräsidenten.




					m.faz.net
				



Bzw. wie seine Partei damit umgeht








						Thierse und der Streit über Identitätspolitik: So schafft die Sozialdemokratie sich selbst ab
					

Kein Kontakt zur Lebensrealität, fehlende Vordenker, falsche Debatten, die nicht versöhnen, sondern spalten – es steht nicht gut um die SPD. Ein Kommentar.




					m.tagesspiegel.de
				



und folgende Reaktion darauf:


seahawk schrieb:


> Dass sich die SPD gegen die Meinung eines alten weißen Mannes stellt, wenn es um Diversität und Gendergerechtigkeit geht, ist nur zu begrüßen.



@seahawk Und schon machst du genau das was Thierse kritisiert: Du willst ihn wegen Alter, Ethnie und Identität von vorne herein aus der Debatte ausschließen.


----------



## hoffgang (3. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da kommt einem echt das Esssen hoch, wenn Leute wie Thierse und Gesine Schwan von solchen Vorstands-Funzeln, wegen Identitätspolitik öffentlich vorgeführt werden.





> Anna Seibt kommentierte daraufhin ebenfalls im Deutschlandfunk, Thierse wolle oder könne das strukturelle Problem nicht anerkennen, dass im Moment nicht alle gleichberechtigt in unserer Gesellschaft teilhaben könnten.


Also wie immer. Alter weißer Mann erkennt Problem welches ihn selbst nicht betrifft nicht. Der alte Schwanengesang immer und immer wieder. Ist ungefähr so passend, wie wenn der WDR 5 weiße Gäste einlädt um über Rassismus zu sprechen.

@Olstyle 
Warum ihn von der Debatte ausschließen? Er durfte doch frei seine Meinung äußern und wurde gehört, muss sich jetzt aber auch Gegenargumente anhören. Und innerhalb einer hierarchischen Organisation gehört es auch dazu, dass jemand die Richtung vorgibt - selbst wenn nicht alle Teilnehmer dieser Organisation dieselbe Meinung vertreten.

@DJKuhpisse 
Und man merkt wie erfolgreich die SPD in den letzten 20 Jahren ist... Wäre mal ne prima Lücke endlich eine soziale Partei zu haben die sich aktiv für Frauen- und Minderheitenrechte einsetzt. Die SPD isses bislang halt nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Warum ihn von der Debatte ausschließen?


Ihn als alten weißen Mann abzuhaken ist eben nicht seine Ansicht anzunehmen und argumentativ zu entgegen sondern schlicht ein ignorieren seiner Ansicht.
Und wenn ich jemanden ignoriere debattiere ich eben nicht mit ihm sondern schließe ihn aus.

Aber vielleicht lassen wir ja in der Diskussion um die Vermögenssteuer in Zukunft auch nur noch die vermögenden zu Wort kommen, weil der Rest ist ja gar nicht betroffen.


----------



## seahawk (3. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @seahawk Und schon machst du genau das was Thierse kritisiert: Du willst ihn wegen Alter, Ethnie und Identität von vorne herein aus der Debatte ausschließen.


Was für alte weiße Männer - oder weiße Männer generell - völlig okay ist, wenn man ihre Meinung mal ignoriert. Nur weil die eigene Erwartung nicht erfüllt wird, wird man ja nicht von der Debatte ausgeschlossen. Es gibt auch für den alten weißen Mann kein Anspruch, dass seine Meinung umgesetzt wird.


----------



## hoffgang (3. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ihn als alten weißen Mann abzuhaken ist eben nicht seine Ansicht anzunehmen und argumentativ zu entgegen sondern schlicht ein ignorieren seiner Ansicht.
> Und wenn ich jemanden ignoriere debattiere ich eben nicht mit ihm sondern schließe ihn aus.


Ihn als alten weißen Mann zu klassifizieren wird zunächst mal seiner Haltung gerecht. Sehr viele Dinge die derzeit in Änderungen begriffen sind stoßen an die Verständnisgrenzen von genau dieser Gruppe. Und es ist für uns als Gesellschaft richtig und wichtig, dass wir endlich weiter denken und gehen als es uns alte weiße Männer mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten vorgeben.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht lassen wir ja in der Diskussion um die Vermögenssteuer in Zukunft auch nur noch die vermögenden zu Wort kommen, weil der Rest ist ja gar nicht betroffen.


Wieso ist der Rest von Umverteilung nicht betroffen?


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Also wie immer. Alter weißer Mann erkennt Problem welches ihn selbst nicht betrifft nicht. Der alte Schwanengesang immer und immer wieder. Ist ungefähr so passend, wie wenn der WDR 5 weiße Gäste einlädt um über Rassismus zu sprechen.
> 
> @Olstyle
> Warum ihn von der Debatte ausschließen? Er durfte doch frei seine Meinung äußern und wurde gehört, muss sich jetzt aber auch Gegenargumente anhören. Und innerhalb einer hierarchischen Organisation gehört es auch dazu, dass jemand die Richtung vorgibt - selbst wenn nicht alle Teilnehmer dieser Organisation dieselbe Meinung vertreten.
> ...


Nur das Anna Seib und du faktisch unrecht haben, denn die gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen dafür sind längst geschaffen, es gibt wohl keine Minderheit in Deutschland, die so gut geschützt und gleichgestellt ist, wie homosexuelle Menschen.
Es geht im Endeffekt nur noch um subjektive Befindlichkeiten und das mittlerweile Minderheiten, die Mehrheitsgesellschaft dazu zwingen will, auf ihre subjektiven Befindlichkeiten einzugehen und sich danach zu richten


Olstyle schrieb:


> @seahawk Und schon machst du genau das was Thierse kritisiert: Du willst ihn wegen Alter, Ethnie und Identität von vorne herein aus der Debatte ausschließen.





seahawk schrieb:


> Was für alte weiße Männer - oder weiße Männer generell - völlig okay ist.


Wobei es mir schon höchst suspekt ist, wenn Leute ihre Identität nach ihrer sexuellen Orientierung definieren und auch wenn das einige Glauben, es ist noch nicht so weit, das z.B. Ich oder Millionen anderer sich dafür entschuldigen müssen, als weißer heterosexueller Mann auf die Welt gekommen zu sein.


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ihn als alten weißen Mann zu klassifizieren wird zunächst mal seiner Haltung gerecht. Sehr viele Dinge die derzeit in Änderungen begriffen sind stoßen an die Verständnisgrenzen von genau dieser Gruppe. Und es ist für uns als Gesellschaft richtig und wichtig, dass wir endlich weiter denken und gehen als es uns alte weiße Männer mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten vorgeben.


Eben nicht, jedenfalls nicht bei Wolfgang Thierse, es wird als Kampfbegriff benutzt, um zu versuchen, ihn Mundtot zu machen, sieht man schon daran, in dem man Gesine Schwan gleich mit einbezieht. Es geht nicht mehr um Meinungen, sondern um einen Kulturkampf einer Minderheit gegen die Mehrheitsgesellschaft, um ihre subjektiven Befindlichkeiten!


----------



## seahawk (3. März 2021)

Richtig, der Widerstand der alten Männer muss gebrochen werden um der Mehrheit in einer diverse und bunten Gesellschaft ihr Recht zu verschaffen.


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Richtig, der Widerstand der alten Männer muss gebrochen werden um der Mehrheit in einer diverse und bunten Gesellschaft ihr Recht zu verschaffen.


Falsch der Widerstand der Mehrheitsgesellschaft (heterosexueller Männer und Frauen) muss gebrochen werden, um sich als Minderheit voll ausleben zu können, funktioniert nur in der Regel nicht und wird es auch diesmal nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (3. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Falsch der Widerstand der Mehrheitsgesellschaft (heterosexueller Männer und Frauen) muss gebrochen werden, um sich als Minderheit voll ausleben zu können, funktioniert nur in der Regel nicht und wird es auch diesmal nicht.


Nene, seahawk hat schon recht. Der Widerstand der alten weißen Männer muss gebrochen werden, damit wir als Gesellschaft und auch als Zivilisation endlich mal aus dem Gestern in die Zukunft aufbrechen können. AwMs blockieren doch alles, Energiewende, alternative Mobilität, Umverteilung, Wohnungsnotlinderung, Schutz von Minderheiten [... sehr lange Liste] Umweltschutz, Nachhaltigkeit, Tierwohl, ökologische Landwirtschaft ...

Thierse macht denselben Vorstoß den alle AwMs zu den genannten (und anderen) Themen gemacht haben. Eine Position bezogen von der man der Meinung ist, dass sie bei der nächsten Wahl Mehrheitsfähig ist, nur niemanden aufscheuchen, immer den kleinstmöglichen Konsens suchen ohne irgendwas zu ändern - oh und damit, nur so nebenbei, Anteile an den radikalen Rand zu verlieren.

Das ist die Sackgasse der parlamentarischen Demokratie, das weiß sogar Grönemeyer! Stillstand ist der Tod, geh voran, bleibt alles anders!


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nene, seahawk hat schon recht. Der Widerstand der alten weißen Männer muss gebrochen werden, damit wir als Gesellschaft und auch als Zivilisation endlich mal aus dem Gestern in die Zukunft aufbrechen können. AwMs blockieren doch alles, Energiewende, alternative Mobilität, Umverteilung, Wohnungsnotlinderung, Schutz von Minderheiten [... sehr lange Liste] Umweltschutz, Nachhaltigkeit, Tierwohl, ökologische Landwirtschaft ...



Ja hier muss man dir halt unterstellen, das du so gut wie keine Ahnung vom Wahlverhalten in Deutschland hast.
Alle Themen die du oben angesprochen hast, verbindest du ja auch nach eigenen Aussagen im negativen Sinne mit der CDU/CSU, nur wird diese in Bezug auf die demokratischen Parteien minus AfD, wie keine andere Partei überdurchschnittlich von Frauen gewählt und zwar von Frauen aller Altersklassen.

Bundestagswahl 2017 Anteil der Männerstimmen bei der CDU/CSU 30%, Anteil der Frauenstimmen 36%.
In jeder Altersklasse gewinnt die CDU/CSU bei Frauen mit deutlichem Abstand gegenüber allen anderen Parteien, was bei Männern eher nicht der Fall ist.

Ob da nicht gerade ein Weltbild zusammen bricht...............



			https://www.boell.de/sites/default/files/boell-brief_bundestagswahl_2017.pdf?dimension1=division_demo
		



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das hat er nicht geschrieben und nicht einmal angedeutet.
> 
> Er sagte lediglich, dass Herr Thierse nur _eine_ der möglichen Position vertritt und mit Widerspruch auch aus den eigenen Reihen klarkommen muss. Seine Position ist ebenso ein Widerspruch gegen die Anderer.
> 
> Und ja, das ist eigentlich ein Zeichen für einen gesunden Diskurs, wenn die Parteilinie ständig hinterfragt wird - egal, wie diese jeweils aussieht.


Das ist so nicht richtig, weil er ein paar Posts weiter genau das bestätigt, was du bestreitest!


seahawk schrieb:


> Was für alte weiße Männer - oder weiße Männer generell - völlig okay ist, wenn man ihre Meinung mal ignoriert.



Ganz ehrlich, wo soll bitte ein gesunder Diskurs in einer Partei stattfinden, wenn Leute wie Wolfgang Thierse und *Gesine Schwan* öffentlich als empathielos vorgeführt werden. Ich meine auch als politischer Gegner, kann sowohl ich als auch Millionen andere Deutsche, durchaus beide Persönlichkeiten einordnen, die dazu auch beide durchaus identitätsstiftend für die Partei SPD wirken.
Beide sind nun wirklich nicht in der Vergangenheit mit markigen Sprüchen gegen Minderheiten aufgefallen, eher das komplette Gegenteil und dann werden solche identitätsstiftende Urgesteine in der Öffentlichkeit, von zwei Frischlingen vorgeführt und abgebügelt. Man kann gespannt sein, wieviele ältere Sozialdemokraten sich nach diesem Eklat von der Partei abwenden, wenn sie Thierse rausschmeißen, wird es eher ein Erdbeben.


----------



## hoffgang (3. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja hier muss man dir halt unterstellen, das du so gut wie keine Ahnung vom Wahlverhalten in Deutschland hast.
> Alle Themen die du oben angesprochen hast, verbindest du ja auch nach eigenen Aussagen im negativen Sinne mit der CDU/CSU, nur wird diese in Bezug auf die demokratischen Parteien minus AfD, wie keine andere Partei überdurchschnittlich von Frauen gewählt und zwar von Frauen aller Altersklassen.



Und was hat das damit zu tun, dass AwMs Fortschritt blockieren?
Wer verbockt grade die Klimapolitik? Ein AwM. 
Wer sabotiert Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik? AwMs.
Mautdesaster? Gut, der Scheuer ist jetzt nicht so alt, aber Ramsauer als Verkehrsminister (und AwM) war dick dabei.

Was hat also das Wahlverhalten von Frauen damit zu tun, dass AwMs dem Fortschritt im Weg stehen weil Sie immer noch Ansichten von Gestern haben? Siehe Hubert Aiwanger und seinen Kommentar zu "ohne Wurst fällt der Monteur vom Gerüst".




Don-71 schrieb:


> Bundestagswahl 2017 Anteil der Männerstimmen bei der CDU/CSU 30%, Anteil der Frauenstimmen 36%.
> In jeder Altersklasse gewinnt die CDU/CSU bei Frauen mit deutlichem Abstand gegenüber allen anderen Parteien, was bei Männern eher nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> Ob da nicht gerade ein Weltbild zusammen bricht...............


Yeah, die größte Gruppe der Weiblichen CDU Wähler ist... 60 aufwärts...
Wer hätte das gedacht. Passt in dein Weltbild des "immer weiter so". Dir ist scheinbar auch nicht aufgefallen, dass der Anteil an Weiblichen CDU Wählen mit den Altersschichten zunimmt. Wie ich geschrieben habe, diejenigen die kein Interesse an Veränderung haben - weil sie entweder sowieso bald den Löffel abgeben oder vom Status Quo profitieren - die wählen auch so, dass es keine Veränderung gibt. Nur drücken jede Menge junge Leute nach die keinen Bock mehr auf diese ewigen Rentnergeschenke zur Wahl haben sondern endlich mal innovative Politik für die Zukunft sehen wollen.

Und das bieten Figuren wie Seehofer, Laschet, Merz und Konsorten einfach nicht. Selbst die junge Riege der CDU bietet alles außer Innovation, allen voran der älteste 28-jährige der Republik, Philip Amthor.

Wo ist der latest shit bei der CDU?
Hier sind bald Wahlen auf Kreisebene und ich bin fast zusammengebrochen vor Lachen als ich ein CDU Wahlplakat gesehen habe auf dem - in 2021 wohlgemerkt - der Ausbau des Internets gefordert wird weil das die Zukunft wäre.
Hallo, das Jahr 2000 hat angerufen und hätte gern seine Ideen wieder... Was kommt als nächstes, soll der Verbrennermotor das Pferd ablösen?


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Yeah, die größte Gruppe der Weiblichen CDU Wähler ist... 60 aufwärts...
> Wer hätte das gedacht. Passt in dein Weltbild des "immer weiter so". Dir ist scheinbar auch nicht aufgefallen, dass der Anteil an Weiblichen CDU Wählen mit den Altersschichten zunimmt. Wie ich geschrieben habe, diejenigen die kein Interesse an Veränderung haben - weil sie entweder sowieso bald den Löffel abgeben oder vom Status Quo profitieren - die wählen auch so, dass es keine Veränderung gibt. Nur drücken jede Menge junge Leute nach die keinen Bock mehr auf diese ewigen Rentnergeschenke zur Wahl haben sondern endlich mal innovative Politik für die Zukunft sehen wollen.


Das ist ja schon richtiges Cancel Culture was du hier in Bezug auf Altergruppen betreibst. Vielleicht solltest du mal zur Kenntnis nehmen, das ausschließlich durch die Leistungen dieser Altersgruppen, du in einem  der best entwickelsten Staaten der Erde zu Hause bist, im Bereich Wohlstand, Demokratie, soziale Absicherung, Infrastruktur, Gesundheitsvorsorge, Daseinsvorsorge, Bildung und Ausbildung und gebratene Tauben für Jedermann, aber nach all deinen Posts, glaube ich eher weniger daran, dass du das erfassen kannst.


----------



## hoffgang (3. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon richtiges Cancel Culture was du hier in Bezug auf Altergruppen betreibst. Vielleicht solltest du mal zur Kenntnis nehmen, das ausschließlich durch die Leistungen dieser Altersgruppen, du in einem  der best entwickelsten Staaten der Erde zu Hause bist, im Bereich Wohlstand, Demokratie, soziale Absicherung, Infrastruktur, Gesundheitsvorsorge, Daseinsvorsorge, Bildung und Ausbildung und gebratene Tauben für Jedermann, aber nach all deinen Posts, glaube ich eher weniger daran, dass du das erfassen kannst.


Das ist ja schön aber wie oft willst du noch beweisen, dass du nur bis ins Gestern denkst.
Yeah diese Generation hat Wohlstand aufgebaut juhuu. Und jetzt ist man zu engstirnig, zu borniert, zu bequem und zu stur um zu erkennen dass es ÄNDERUNGEN benötigt, damit auch die nächsten Generationen ein sicheres und glückliches Leben haben können.

Gehen wirs mal durch:
Wohlstand - die Schere in Deutschland geht immer weiter auseinander - Don ruft "weiter so"
Demokratie - extreme Parteien haben deutlichen zulauf, auch dank siehe exakt eins weiter oben 
soziale Absicherung - muss dringend erweitert und überarbeitet werden - siehe beide drüber
Infrastruktur - der war gut, 2019 waren 13% der Verkehrstragenden Brücken in Deutschland in gutem oder sehr gutem Zustand... Nur mal für dich, d.h. *87%* waren das NICHT!
Gesundheitsvorsorge - yeah Hurra auf die Idee Krankenhäuser Gewinn erwirtschaften zu lassen und bitte bitte, klatschen für Pflegekräfte ist vollkommen ausreichend. Personalmangel in der Pflege ist ja eh nur Faulheit der Arbeitnehmer
Bildung - Ein hoch auf den Overheadprojektor. Und eigentlich läuft der digitale Unterricht in 2021 ja garnicht sooo schlecht, oder?
Ausbildung - Klar das läuft. Machen auch die Betriebe!

Vllt merkst du was? Richtig, in JEDEM der von Dir angesprochenen Bereiche gibt es DRINGENDEN Handlungsbedarf und für dich reichts aus den alten den Kopf zu tätscheln und zu sagen "Fein gemacht uns das alles zur Verfügung zu stellen."

Fein wäre gewesen nicht Jahrzehntelang Infrastruktur zu vernachlässigen, Frühzeitig ÖPNV auszubauen, frühzeitig Armut und soziale Ungleichheit zu bekämpfen. Hat die von Dir gelobte Generation nicht gemacht, dann soll diese jetzt die Fresse halten und zur Seite treten, damit jene Generation die in 20 Jahren noch existiert endlich die wichtigen Probleme unserer Zeit angehen kann!


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2021)

Um es kurz zu machen: Natürlich ist Scheuer ein Idiot. Aber was hat das mit Geschlecht oder Hautfarbe zu tun?


----------



## hoffgang (3. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu machen: Natürlich ist Scheuer ein Idiot. Aber was hat das mit Geschlecht oder Hautfarbe zu tun?


Ein "Idiot" zu sein ist ein Merkmal vollkommen unabhängig von Hautfarbe, Ethnie, Geschlecht, sozialer Herkunft oder sexueller Orientierung. Außerdem solltest du den Begriff nicht verwenden, da dieser mit dem Euthanasieprogramm der Nazis verbunden ist.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2021)

Eben, aber warum bringst du diese Kategorien dann hier in Verbindung


hoffgang schrieb:


> Mautdesaster? Gut, der Scheuer ist jetzt nicht so alt, aber Ramsauer als Verkehrsminister (und AwM) war dick dabei.


----------



## hoffgang (3. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eben, aber warum bringst du diese Kategorien dann hier in Verbindung


Schau Dir an, wer in den letzten Jahren die größten politischen Bremsklötze für echte Änderungen im Bereich Soziales, Umwelt, Verkehr, Energie und Ernährung waren.

Einfach mal lesen: https://sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de/...oert-auf-zu-jammern-alte-weisse-maenner-85975


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2021)

Also siehst du doch einen Zusammenhang zwischen Geschlecht, Hautfarbe, Alter und der Eignung ein politisches Amt zu bekleiden?


----------



## hoffgang (3. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also siehst du doch einen Zusammenhang zwischen Geschlecht, Hautfarbe, Alter und der Eignung ein politisches Amt zu bekleiden?


Überhaupt nicht, wieso sollte da einer bestehen.
AwM ist ja nicht - wie du fehlinterpretierst - ein rein äußerliches Merkmal sondern inkludiert ja auch eine zukunftshemmende Einstellung bzw. eine vergangenheitsorientierte politische Haltung.

Schau Dir Bernie Sanders an, der ist alt, weiß und hat revolutionäre Ideen mit denen eine Zukunft gestaltet werden könnte die er selbst nicht mehr erlebt. Der klassische AwM dagegen wehrt sich gegen diese Änderungen, da er die negativen Auswirkungen seiner Lebensweise nicht mehr mitbekommen wird, dafür aber die nächsten Generationen diese Last zu tragen haben. Das ist der Unterschied.

@Olstyle 
Und mal nebenbei, wie oft muss ich diesen widerlichen Witz mit Holocaustbezug im Amazon Thread denn noch melden...


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht, wieso sollte da einer bestehen.


Keine Ahnung. Aber wenn keine besteht, warum ist es dann erwähnenswert dass ungeeignete Kandidaten die trotzdem eines bekleidet haben in der Vergangenheit öfter weiß, alt und männlich waren?

Mod Edit: Ich mach mich übrigens gleich mal dran den AWM Teil auszugliedern, von der SPD haben wir uns ja etwas entfernt.


----------



## seahawk (3. März 2021)

Das Problem ist, dass sich alte weiße Männer über Themen aufregen, die ihnen faktisch nicht einmal einen Nachteil bedeuten, sondern nur anderen Gleichberechtigung bringen sollen. Andere Identitäten zu respektieren, entwertet nicht die eigene. Diese destruktive Haltung zur Sicherung der eignen Vormachtstellung ist nicht aktzeptabel und darf von den Anführer*innen einer linken Partei auch nicht geduldet werden.


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In jeder Altersklasse gewinnt die CDU/CSU bei Frauen mit deutlichem Abstand gegenüber allen anderen Parteien, was bei Männern eher nicht der Fall ist.


Ich kenne da auch so ne Partei die verdammt attraktiv auf Frauen gewirkt hat obwohl man sie damit wieder an der Herd stellen wollte und zu Gebätmaschinen machen wollte. 


hoffgang schrieb:


> AwM ist ja nicht - wie du fehlinterpretierst - ein rein äußerliches Merkmal sondern inkludiert ja auch eine zukunftshemmende Einstellung bzw. eine vergangenheitsorientierte politische Haltung.


Nun, deswegen sollte man den Begriff mMn. nicht nutzen. Nennen wir sie schlicht und einfach Reaktionäre.


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kenne da auch so ne Partei die verdammt attraktiv auf Frauen gewirkt hat obwohl man sie damit wieder an der Herd stellen wollte und zu Gebätmaschinen machen wollte.


Du solltest wegen deinem CDU Hass zum Arzt gehen, was du hier ausdrücken willst oder zm Vergleichen stellst, ist meiner Meinung nach krank!


seahawk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass sich alte weiße Männer über Themen aufregen, die ihnen faktisch nicht einmal einen Nachteil bedeuten, sondern nur anderen Gleichberechtigung bringen sollen. Andere Identitäten zu respektieren, entwertet nicht die eigene. Diese destruktive Haltung zur Sicherung der eignen Vormachtstellung ist nicht aktzeptabel und darf von den Anführer*innen einer linken Partei auch nicht geduldet werden.


Werfe ein Blick in das Gesetz, deine Behauptungen sind Lügen, denn die Gleichberechtigung ist längst auch mit Stimmen von weißen Männern gesetzlich festgeschrieben. Es geht hier nur noch um subjektive Befindlichkeiten von Minderheiten, denn objektiv, gibt es nichts mehr zu erreichen.


----------



## Poulton (3. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> , denn objektiv, gibt es nichts mehr zu erreichen.


Bist du wieder am arbeiten?




__





						Nur vier von 133 Abteilungsleitern in Ministerien kommen aus dem Osten (nd-aktuell.de)
					

Der Ostbeauftragte der Linksfraktion, Matthias Höhn, kritisiert scharf: Ostdeutsche seien auch nach 30 Jahren eher »Rädchen im Getriebe« der Ministerien als zu den Lenkern und Entscheidern zu gehören.




					www.neues-deutschland.de


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du solltest wegen deinem CDU Hass zum Arzt gehen, was du hier ausdrücken willst oder zm Vergleichen stellst, ist meiner Meinung nach krank!


Bleib bitte objektiv Don.
Ich habe nur ein Beispiel genannt und der Kern des ganzen ist:
"Eine hohe Wahlbeteiligung unter Frauen heißt nicht, dass die Partei Politik für die Frau macht"
Dargestellt an einem drastischem Beispiel.* Ich vergleiche den Effekt, nicht die Parteien,*


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bist du wieder am arbeiten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du mir bitte mal sagen, was das mit dem hier diskutierten Thema um Thierse und Schwan zu tun hat?
Da ging es eindeutig um die LGBTIQA+ Community und durchgegenderte Sprache!
Willst du mir jetzt erzählen, das die Minderheit der homosexuellen Menschen in Deutschland nicht gleichberechtigt im Gesetz geschützt ist und der Ehe von Mann und Frau gleichgestellt?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Bleib bitte objektiv Don.
> Ich habe nur ein Beispiel genannt und der Kern des ganzen ist:
> "Eine hohe Wahlbeteiligung unter Frauen heißt nicht, dass die Partei Politik für die Frau macht"
> Dargestellt an einem drastischem Beispiel.* Ich vergleiche den Effekt, nicht die Parteien,*


Du hast mit deinem Satz und den darin innewohnenden Vergleich, eine Parallele zwischen Frauengenerationen von Heute und vor 80 Jahren gezogen und suggeriert, das die Frauen im Allgemeinen zu blöd sind, eine aus deiner Sicht rationale Entscheidung oder Wahl zu treffen. Frauenfeindlicher kann man gar nicht mehr sein, da du ihnen indirekt die Fähigkeit zum Denken absprichst, mit einem Vergleich zwischen Generationen die 80 Jahre auseinander liegen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Willst du mir jetzt erzählen, das die Minderheit der homosexuellen Menschen in Deutschland nicht gleichberechtigt im Gesetz geschützt ist und der Ehe von Mann und Frau gleichgestellt?


Ja inzwischen schon, aber wir können uns gerne nochmal darüber unterhalten welche Partei es als Kernstück ihrer Identität betrachtet hat, diese Gleichstellung zu verhindern 


Don-71 schrieb:


> suggeriert, das die Frauen im Allgemeinen zu blöd sind, eine aus deiner Sicht rationale Entscheidung oder Wahl zu treffen.


Nicht nur Frauen haben NSDAP gewählt, das trifft genau so die Männer.
Ich behaupte damit, dass sehr viele Menschen nicht in der Lage sind eine rationale Entscheidung zu treffen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> mit einem Vergleich zwischen Generationen die 80 Jahre auseinander liegen.


Nun, auch vor 80 Jahren ging es darum, dass man den Frauen emanzipatorische Fortschritte wieder nehmen wollte.
Aber sei es drum, wollen wir mal darüber sprechen, dass Trump doch relativ gut bei den Frauen abgeschnitten hat?
Oder ist dieser Vergleich auch schlecht weil das in den USA war?


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber sei es drum, wollen wir mal darüber sprechen, dass Trump doch relativ gut bei den Frauen abgeschnitten hat?
> Oder ist dieser Vergleich auch schlecht weil das in den USA war?


Nein hat er eben nicht, er hat die Wahl wegen den Frauen und der Wählergruppe von 18-29 verloren, das waren die beiden entscheidenden Gruppen, die Biden den Sieg gebracht haben!








						National Exit Polls: How Different Groups Voted (Published 2020)
					

Estimates from exit polls offer an initial indication of how groups voted on election night.



					www.nytimes.com
				




Frauen für Trump 42%, für Biden 57%
18-29 Jährige Trump 36%, für Biden 60%

Bezgl. der Frauen sind 15% Unterschied eine ganze Menge (dazu kommt noch das an der Gesammtwählerschaft die Frauen einen Anteil von 52% stellen zu 48% Männern) , vor allen dingen wenn man sich sonst die Spaltung im Land anschaut, die eher auf 50/50 hinausläuft.


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2021)

US-Wahl 2016 - Auch Frauen können frauenfeindlich sein
					

Diese US-Wahl war auch eine Abstimmung darüber, was sich Männer Frauen gegenüber erlauben können.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




War auch eher auf die Wahl davor bezogen, waren zwar vorallem die weißen Frauen, aber sieh an 
Das selbe sagt dein Link aber auch aus. Daher erlaube ich mir davon auszugehen, dass der Rassismus gegen die
eigene ethische Gruppe ablehnend gewirkt hat, der Sexismus gegen das eigene Geschlecht hingegen nicht so wichtig war.


----------



## seahawk (3. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Werfe ein Blick in das Gesetz, deine Behauptungen sind Lügen, denn die Gleichberechtigung ist längst auch mit Stimmen von weißen Männern gesetzlich festgeschrieben. Es geht hier nur noch um subjektive Befindlichkeiten von Minderheiten, denn objektiv, gibt es nichts mehr zu erreichen.



Wenn es subjektive Befindlichkeiten sind, wo ist dann das Problem  oder zählt die subjektive Befindlichkeit einer Gruppe mehr als die einer anderen?  Wenn es unbedeutend ist, dann ist es auch egal welche Form man wählt und der Widerstand gegen eine inklusive Gesellschaft ist umso weniger zu begründen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der klassische AwM...





seahawk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass sich alte weiße Männer...


Also für mich klingt das nach wie vor extrem nach Vorurteilen gegenüber einer vielschichtigen Menschengruppe.
Z.T. nenn ihr die Gegenbeispiele ja direkt daneben sogar selbst.
Deswegen muss ich mich diesem Abschnitt (nicht unbedingt dem gesamten Post) anschließen


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nennen wir sie schlicht und einfach Reaktionäre.


Das "tolle" ist damit kann man sogar vdL, AKK, uns Angela etc. pp. mit kritisieren.


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn es subjektive Befindlichkeiten sind, wo ist dann das Problem  oder zählt die subjektive Befindlichkeit einer Gruppe mehr als die einer anderen?  Wenn es unbedeutend ist, dann ist es auch egal welche Form man wählt und der Widerstand gegen eine inklusive Gesellschaft ist umso weniger zu begründen.


Dann kommen wir doch mal zum Kernpunkt, des hier (in Bezug auf Thierse und Schwan) ausgetragenen Streits, bei dem es sich darum drehte, das 180 schwule und lesbische Künstler eine Anzeige geschaltet haben, um auf ihre Probleme in der Corona Pandemie aufmerksam zu machen. Daraufhin schrieb die Chefin des FAZ Feuilleton eine Glosse, und übte Kritik, warum man sich denn bitte insbesondere als schwule und lesbische Künstler präsentiere, da alle anderen Künstler die gleichen Probleme haben oder ob dies nur dazu dient spezielle Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen. Daraufhin wurde der FAZ Feuilleton Chefin Gender Rassismus vorgeworfen und dann schaukelte sich das ganze hoch.
Und hier kann ich Thierse und Schwan völlig verstehen, man muss nicht der Meinung der FAZ Feuilleton Chefin sein, aber ihre Glosse ist "berechtigte" Kritik in einer freien Gesellschaft, aber der Kampfbegriff Gender Rassismus dient doch in diesem Fall nur dazu, Sie mundtot zu machen, weil die eigenen Befindlichkeiten nicht absolut anerkannt werden. So etwas führt zu gar nichts, sondern ist höchst schädlich für den Zusammenhalt einer Gesellschaft!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ihn als alten weißen Mann abzuhaken ist eben nicht seine Ansicht anzunehmen und argumentativ zu entgegen sondern schlicht ein ignorieren seiner Ansicht.
> Und wenn ich jemanden ignoriere debattiere ich eben nicht mit ihm sondern schließe ihn aus.



Ich vertrete gegenüber Leuten, die auf diese Art abblocken mittlerweile ganz radikal die Position "na gut, wenn ich über die Angelegenheit nicht mal diskutieren kann, dann kann ich erst recht nichts zur Lösung beitragen"...




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ihn als alten weißen Mann zu klassifizieren wird zunächst mal seiner Haltung gerecht.



Nein. Zunächst einmal ist das nichts weiter als Rassimus: Man reduziert eine Person auf eine geistige Eigenschaft und verknüpft diese auch noch mit phänotypischen Merkmalen einer ganzen Gruppe. Das ist auf einem Niveau mit "*************** sind faul". (Zitat mit aggressiver Wortwahl bewusst gewählt)

Und nach diesem zunächst ist es ... gar nichts. Überhaupt rein gar nichts. Komplett inhaltsleeres Abcanceln hat keinen tieferen Sinn.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Thierse macht denselben Vorstoß den alle AwMs zu den genannten (und anderen) Themen gemacht haben. Eine Position bezogen von der man der Meinung ist, dass sie bei der nächsten Wahl Mehrheitsfähig ist,...



Thierse steht nicht mal zur Wahl und fragt offensiv nach, ob er seine Partei ihn mit so einer Meinung noch haben will... 




Don-71 schrieb:


> das ausschließlich durch die Leistungen dieser Altersgruppen, du in einem  der best entwickelsten Staaten der Erde zu Hause bist, im Bereich _Klimaschutz, Kommunikations- und nachhaltige Verkehrsinfrastruktur, moderne Energien, Atommüllentsorgung, Informationstechnologie, Biotoperhaltung, soziale Gerechtigkeit, Bildung,..._



tried to fix it for you. failed  .




hoffgang schrieb:


> Schau Dir an, wer in den letzten Jahren die größten politischen Bremsklötze für echte Änderungen im Bereich Soziales, Umwelt, Verkehr, Energie und Ernährung waren.



Schau dir an, wer in den letzten Jahr(zehn)ten die größten politischen Treiber für echte Änderungen waren. Trittin, Fischer, Ströbele würden mir einfallen... (ja, ich muss etwas weiter zurückgehen, um überhaupt Fortschritte zu finden )

Man kann nicht erst rumjammern, dass Bundestag und Bundesregierungen fast nur aus Männern der in Deutschland überwiegenden Entnien und dem für eine lange politische Laufbahn nötigem Alter bestehen und hinterher überrascht tun, dass sie auch für fast alle schlechten Entscheidungen verantworlich sind. Das ist banale Statistik.
(D.h.: "Fast alle" hat gar nicht mal so wenige Ausnahmen: Karliczek, Aigner, von der Leyen, Klöckner, ... . Wenn ich die Kabinette Merkel nochmal durchgehe, finde ich es ehrlich gesagt erstaunlich, wie viele der in Erinnerung gebliebenen Fails auf das Konto der wenigen Frauen gehen. Vor allem wenn man den Dauerfail-Verkehrsministerium und die darf-sowieso-nichts-machen-Umweltministerinnen mal ausklammert. Und dabei habe ich Merkel selbst noch nicht mal mitgezählt. Unter anderem die unparitätische Regierungsbesetzung ist ja auch Entscheidung einer Frau.)


----------



## seahawk (4. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann kommen wir doch mal zum Kernpunkt, des hier (in Bezug auf Thierse und Schwan) ausgetragenen Streits, bei dem es sich darum drehte, das 180 schwule und lesbische Künstler eine Anzeige geschaltet haben, um auf ihre Probleme in der Corona Pandemie aufmerksam zu machen. Daraufhin schrieb die Chefin des FAZ Feuilleton eine Glosse, und übte Kritik, warum man sich denn bitte insbesondere als schwule und lesbische Künstler präsentiere, da alle anderen Künstler die gleichen Probleme haben oder ob dies nur dazu dient spezielle Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen. Daraufhin wurde der FAZ Feuilleton Chefin Gender Rassismus vorgeworfen und dann schaukelte sich das ganze hoch.
> Und hier kann ich Thierse und Schwan völlig verstehen, man muss nicht der Meinung der FAZ Feuilleton Chefin sein, aber ihre Glosse ist "berechtigte" Kritik in einer freien Gesellschaft, aber der Kampfbegriff Gender Rassismus dient doch in diesem Fall nur dazu, Sie mundtot zu machen, weil die eigenen Befindlichkeiten nicht absolut anerkannt werden. So etwas führt zu gar nichts, sondern ist höchst schädlich für den Zusammenhalt einer Gesellschaft!


Es ist keine berechtigte Kritik, diesen Personen steht frei sich zu identifizieren wie sie wollen. Wenn sie sich als LGBQTIA+ Personen Gehör verschaffen wollen, dann ist das ihr Recht. Ich würde mich aber auch nicht echauffieren, wenn heterosexuelle Künstler*innen sich über die Lage beschweren ohne extra die LGBQTIA+ Künstler*innen zu erwähnen.


----------



## Don-71 (4. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist keine berechtigte Kritik, diesen Personen steht frei sich zu identifizieren wie sie wollen. Wenn sie sich als LGBQTIA+ Personen Gehör verschaffen wollen, dann ist das ihr Recht. Ich würde mich aber auch nicht echauffieren, wenn heterosexuelle Künstler*innen sich über die Lage beschweren ohne extra die LGBQTIA+ Künstler*innen zu erwähnen.


Du sprichst also einer Journalistin ab, ihren Beruf auszuüben und unterstützt Cancel Culture gegen diese Journalistin von Extremisten, weil du den Innhalt und Meinung  ihres Artikels nicht teilst?!
Schöne neue Welt, nur musst du dich und die Aktivisten nicht wundern, wenn das Pendel wieder zurück schwingt.


----------



## seahawk (4. März 2021)

Wieso Cancel Culture, niemandem wurde verboten seine Meinung zu sagen. Diese Meinung wurde aber nicht von jedem geteilt.  Thierse konnte sich ja frei äußern, es steht aber der SPD Führung auch frei klar zu stellen, dass weder sie noch die Partei diese Meinung teilen. 
Es gibt nun einmal keine Zusammenhang zwischen dem Recht eine Meinung zu äußern und der Verpflichtung Dritter dieser Meinung zu folgen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal ist das nichts weiter als Rassimus: Man reduziert eine Person auf eine geistige Eigenschaft und verknüpft diese auch noch mit phänotypischen Merkmalen einer ganzen Gruppe.


Nein ist es nicht, obwohl es immer wieder überall wiederholt wird.

Rassismus ist eine soziale Handlung und geht immer mit Machtpositionen einher. Diese Rassismus-ausübende Machtposition haben nun mal weiße Männer seit Jahrhunderten inne. Das schlägt sich auf viele Bereiche der westlichen Welt, wie Kultur,  Literatur, Kunst, Politik, Wirtschaft, Geschichte etc. nieder. Wenn nun, wie Hoffgang es tat, der weiße Mann argumentativ angegriffen wird, dann hat es in erster Linie nichts mit seinem Phänotyp, sondern mit einer "weißen" Denkart zu tun, die diesen Planeten wie einen Parasiten aussaugt.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Donni du stellst die Frage so, dass du gar nicht an einer ordentlichen Antwort interessiert bist. 

Seahawk, findest du die Begriffe mit denen diese Journalistin kritisiert bzw beleidigt wird in Ordnung oder findest du nur Kritik gegen sie ansich in Ordnung.


----------



## Don-71 (4. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wieso Cancel Culture, niemandem wurde verboten seine Meinung zu sagen. Diese Meinung wurde aber nicht von jedem geteilt.


Wenn man diese Frau auf grund des Artikels als Gender Rassistin bezeichnet und noch andere Kampfbegriffe verwendet, ist das Cancel Culture und nichts anderes, da man sie mundtot machen möchte!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Donni du stellst die Frage so, dass du gar nicht an einer ordentlichen Antwort interessiert bist.


Ich fasse nur die Fakten zusammen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Rassismus ist eine soziale Handlung und geht immer mit Machtpositionen einher.


Sagt wer?


----------



## Don-71 (4. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Rassismus ist eine soziale Handlung und geht immer mit Machtpositionen einher. Diese Rassismus-ausübende Machtposition haben nun mal weiße Männer seit Jahrhunderten inne. Das schlägt sich auf viele Bereiche der westlichen Welt, wie Kultur, Literatur, Kunst, Politik, Wirtschaft, Geschichte etc. nieder.


Die Definition stelle ich in Frage. Da du das so schön auf die westliche Welt beziehst, was ist denn mit der übrigen Welt, unterscheidet sich der asiatische Mann, der latino Mann, der farbige Mann und der arabische Mann?
Ist das ganze nicht, wenn man es Global betrachtet, eher ein patriachales Problem, denn ich behaupte mal sehr frank und frei, das in anderen Kulturen, der Machtanspruch und *faktische Position *des Mannes noch wesentlich größer/stärker ist, als er sich in der westlichen Welt, die letzten 50-100 Jahren entwickelt hat.
Ich stelle mir halt auch die Frage was man mit dem Feindbild Alter Weißer Mann denn bezwecken möchte, da ja gerade in der westlichen Welt eine entgegengesetzte Strömung seit mehr als 100 JAhren stattfindet und einiges an Erfolgen vorzuweisen hat und auch an Geschwindigkeit zunimmt. Gleichzeitig aber anscheinend Männer mit wesentlich größerer MAchtposition nicht angreift! Mir muss jetzt auch keiner kommen, das sich die MAcht nur in Händen von weißen Männern befindet, die Macht aller anderen "Männern" die ich aufgezählt habe, ist genauso bedeutungsvoll, für die Entwicklung der Menschheit/Gesellschaften und des Planeten, wie der des weißen Mannes. Insoweit sehe ich hier eher ziemliche Argumentationsdefizite und das Feindbild ist ziemlich willkürlich gewählt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sagt wer?


Die Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung









						Rassismus
					

Rassismus lässt sich als ein Diskriminierungsmuster und Ausdruck gesellschaftlicher Machtverhältnisse beschreiben. In modernen Gesellschaften sind es vor allem kulturelle Merkmale, über die Menschen abgewertet und ausgeschlossen werden. Das hat Auswi




					m.bpb.de
				






Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Definition stelle ich in Frage. Da du das so schön auf die westliche Welt beziehst, was ist denn mit der übrigen Welt, unterscheidet sich der asiatische Mann, der latino Mann, der farbige Mann und der arabische Mann?


Die Geschichte des weißen Mannes unterscheidet ihn von den anderen Männern. Die Imperialistische Kolonialpolitik ging halt von den weißen Europäern aus und wurde von einer rassistischen Ideologie getragen, welche es vorsah andere (nicht-weiße) Völker zu unterjochen und auszubeuten. Von den postkolonialen Strukturen profitiert die westliche Welt bis heute.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir halt auch die Frage was man mit dem Feindbild Alter Weißer Mann denn bezwecken möchte, da ja gerade in der westlichen Welt eine entgegengesetzte Strömung seit mehr als 100 JAhren stattfindet und einiges an Erfolgen vorzuweisen hat und auch an Geschwindigkeit zunimmt.


Das ist eine typische eurozentrische weiße Ansicht, dass Erfolge der letzten 100 Jahren der westlichen Welt zuzuordnen sind. Die westliche Welt hat mehrere Genozide, Weltkriege, und weitere Kriege auf dem Rücken anderer Völker dieser Welt ausgetragen und profitiert weiterhin, dass gewisse Teile dieser Erde brennen - das Ergebnis ist u.a. Terrorismus und unzählige Menschen auf der Flucht. Es geht nicht um plumpe Feindbilder meiner Meinung nach, sondern darum zu erkennen, dass die Strukturen "des alten Weißen Mannes" nicht mehr von den jungen weißen Männern, die zweifellos Nutznießer dergleichen sind, getragen werden dürfen, da wichtige Fragen wie unsere Umwelt auf dem Spiel stehen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig aber anscheinend Männer mit wesentlich größerer MAchtposition nicht angreift! Mir muss jetzt auch keiner kommen, das sich die MAcht nur in Händen von weißen Männern befindet, die Macht aller anderen "Männern" die ich aufgezählt habe, ist genauso bedeutungsvoll,


Eben nicht. Die imperialistische Politik der Europäer hat nahezu die ganze Welt fest im Griff gehabt und geplündert, sodass bis heute eine Abhängigkeit zu diesen europ. Staaten besteht. Die USA hat auf der ganzen Welt Militärbasen und operiert so, wie es ihnen passt, in den meisten Teilen dieser Welt. Siehst du den "Latino-Mann, den Asia-Mann, den Araber oder den Schwarzen Mann" militärisch in den Ländern der Weißen operieren?


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich fasse nur die Fakten zusammen.


Hat Seahawk diese Begriffe denn für die Frau benutzt?
Keine Sorge, ich weiß wie seahawk drauf ist, aber jetzt mal so allgemein.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung


Ganz wichtig:
Die BPB spricht von Gruppen und dein Kommentar klang so als würde er sich auf Einzelpersonen im Bezug auf Macht beziehen.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die westliche Welt hat mehrere Genozide, Weltkriege, und weitere Kriege auf dem Rücken anderer Völker dieser Welt ausgetragen


Wahrscheinlich einfach nur weil man die Möglichkeit dazu hatte im technischen Sinne.
Die asiatische Geschichte ist auch voll von nicht minder grausamen Sachen und zuletzt selbst mit der selben Qualität
wie von europäischer Seite.
Japan im WWII, Rote Khmer, Maoisten


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig:
> Die BPB spricht von Gruppen und dein Kommentar klang so als würde er sich auf Einzelpersonen im Bezug auf Macht beziehen.


Die Machtausübung kann sowohl von Gruppen als auch von Einzelpersonen ausgehen. Es geht hier um die Macht andere auszuschließen, auszugrenzen, zu benachteiligen etc. Das kann sowohl auf nationaler Ebene geschehen, wie als Polen vor paar Jahren gesagt hat, sie werden nur christliche Flüchtlinge aufnehmen und keine Muslime, oder auch auf individueller Ebene, wie wenn weißer Arbeitgeber schwarzen Arbeitnehmer aufgrund Hautfarbe und Religion nicht einstellen möchte.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich einfach nur weil man die Möglichkeit dazu hatte im technischen Sinne.
> Die asiatische Geschichte ist auch voll von nicht minder grausamen Sachen und zuletzt selbst mit der selben Qualität
> wie von europäischer Seite.
> Japan im WWII, Rote Khmer, Maoisten


Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit Relativierung an der Stelle Sinn macht...


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht inwieweit Relativierung an der Stelle Sinn macht...


Z.b. um aufzuzeigen dass offensichtlich nicht die primär vorherschende Hautfarbe oder Religion der westlichen Welt Auslöser ihres Verhaltens war sondern vielmehr der Mensche generell zu so einem Schwachsinn neigt?


----------



## hoffgang (4. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Zunächst einmal ist das nichts weiter als Rassismus: Man reduziert eine Person auf eine geistige Eigenschaft und verknüpft diese auch noch mit phänotypischen Merkmalen einer ganzen Gruppe. Das ist auf einem Niveau mit "*************** sind faul". (Zitat mit aggressiver Wortwahl bewusst gewählt)



Das ist doch kein Rassismus, wasn Unfug.
Alte weiße Männer sind Personen, die ein gewisses Weltbild vertreten. Reaktionär, aufs Gestern ausgerichtet, modernen Strömungen ablehnend gegenüberstehend. Jene die jugendliches Engagement Lächerlich machen um sich nicht mit den Themen der Jugend auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Jene die als Mann Statements zum Status der Gleichberechtigung abgeben. Oder die sich dahingehend äußern, dass LGBTQ+ keine Ausgrenzung erfahren würden. Und dabei gleichzeitig noch privilegiert und keiner ständigen Benachteiligung ausgesetzt sind.

Kurz, es sind Menschen denen die Zukunft vollkommen egal ist, die nur wollen dass das hier und jetzt nach Ihrem Weltbild gestaltet wird, ohne in die Gleichung die Kosten für zukünftige Generationen einzubeziehen. Die nicht verstehen können warum andere Menschen eine Änderung herbeisehnen, da Sie selbst nicht vom Problem betroffen sind.

Wer glaubt, AwM sei rassistisch motiviert, der irrt. Wer glaubt, es werden Personen nur auf Merkmale Alter, Geschlecht und Hautfarbe reduziert, der irrt. Man verdient sich seinen AwM Titel durch seine Äußerungen und sein Wirken, durch seinen Unwillen moderne Probleme zu erkennen und Ihnen auf Augenhöhe zu begegnen - nicht seine Unfähigkeit - seinen Unwillen!

Beispiel §219a Wir sind eine moderne Gesellschaft im Jahr 2021 und leisten uns sowas. Kein Wunder, schließlich werden die Christsozialen überwiegend von älteren konservativen Semestern gewählt. Wobei halt fraglich ist, ob dieser Personenkreis überhaupt noch irgendwelche Berührungspunkte mit 219a hat. 
Jetzt wird man feststellen: Moment man, in der Debatte waren immerhin 2 Frauen dabei und die auch noch von der SPD. Stimmt, nur ist die SPD Juniortpartner in der GroKo und kann sich aussuchen für ein Ideal einzutreten und deswegen die Regierung platzen zu lassen, oder Kompromisse zu schmieden. Nur eines der vielen vielen Beispielen.

Der Umgang der AwMs mit Friday for Future - statt sich mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen gehen alte weiße Männer auf Greta Thurnberg los, beschimpfen Sie als krank. Paradebeispiel dafür, wie sich geistige Dinosaurier nicht von alten Denkmustern lösen können um überhaupt mal den Kern der Probleme zu verstehen, geschweige denn zu akzeptieren, dass es diese Probleme überhaupt gibt.

Und wer eine Jugendliche derart beschimpft weil diese Freitags lieber nicht zur Schule geht sondern für die Rettung des Klimas demonstriert, der darf sich nun wirklich nicht aufregen wenn man ihn als alten weißen Mann klassifiziert.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Machtausübung *kann *sowohl von Gruppen als auch von Einzelpersonen ausgehen.


Auf kann kommt es an 


hoffgang schrieb:


> Alte weiße Männer sind Personen, die ein gewisses Weltbild vertreten. Reaktionär, aufs Gestern ausgerichtet, modernen Strömungen ablehnend gegenüberstehend.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, es werden Personen nur auf Merkmale Alter, Geschlecht und Hautfarbe reduziert, der irrt.


Warum dann AWM und nicht einfach "Reaktionäre"?


----------



## hoffgang (4. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum dann AWM und nicht einfach "Reaktionäre"?


Aus dem selben Grund warum es "Ok Boomer" heißt und nicht "Ist in Ordnung Alter".
Weil der Begriff entsprechend konnotiert sein muss. Weil ein Begriff der Kontrovers ist und Diskussionen auslöst dabei auch den damit bezeichnenden erneut bloßstellt.

Denn erneut wird über den Begriff gestritten und nicht darüber was ihn ausgelöst hat, welche Entwicklungen dazu geführt haben, dass AwM eine Bezeichnung für eine bestimmte Personengruppe wurde. Erneut geht es um Empörung und Meinungssteuerung und nicht dem Erkennen von echten Problemen und deren Bekämpfung.
All das schafft der Begriff "Reaktionäre" nicht.

Und er klingt zu sehr nach RAF.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Z.b. um aufzuzeigen dass offensichtlich nicht die primär vorherschende Hautfarbe oder Religion der westlichen Welt Auslöser ihres Verhaltens war sondern vielmehr der Menschen generell zu so einem Schwachsinn neigt?


Ja, klar. Menschen tun Menschen Schreckliches an. Das gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben. Es geht mMn auch nicht darum den weißen Mann als den Teufel höchstpersönlich und das Ursprung allen Übels darzustellen. Fakt jedoch ist, dass die technische Überlegenheit des weißen Mannes, fast allen Völkern dieser Welt in den letzten Jahrhunderten sehr viel Tod und Verderben brachte, bei gleichzeitiger Aneignung ihres Eigentums. Die Chinesen, Araber, Latinos, Inder, Schwarzen haben nicht Amerika nahezu ausgerottet, Australien nahezu ausgerottet, Afrika ausgebeutet, Atombomben ins Meer und in Städte geschmissen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Ergibt Sinn, ist für mich aber Boulevardniveau und darauf will ich mich nicht begeben.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und er klingt zu sehr nach RAF.


Das kann ich aber überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Fakt jedoch ist, dass die technische Überlegenheit des weißen Mannes, fast allen Völkern dieser Welt in den letzten Jahrhunderten sehr viel Tod und Verderben brachte, bei gleichzeitiger Aneignung ihres Eigentums.


Wie gesagt, das hat der "gelbe Mann von der Insel" in Asien auch getan.
Aber Japan war auf dem selben technischen Stand wie Europa, also müssen wir den Blick nicht eher drauf richten?


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber Japan war auf dem selben technischen Stand wie Europa, also müssen wir den Blick nicht eher drauf richten?


Ok, lass uns gerne den Blick darauf richten -
Welche Schlüsse ziehst Du daraus im Kontext dieses Threads?


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Für mich ist es Boulevardniveau sich so auszudrücken wie ihr es tut. 
Hoffgang sagt zwar warum man es tut, ich wehre mich aber dagegen es so zu vereinfachen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für mich ist es Boulevardniveau sich so auszudrücken wie ihr es tut.


Ich möchte eine unangenehme Wahrheit nicht in euphemistischen Worten bekleiden. Die Geschichte der weißen Kolonialmächte ist halt leider eine sehr grausame Geschichte. Als weißer Mensch in der heutigen Zeit muss man sich nicht dafür schuldig fühlen, aber noch weniger muss man es dann verteidigen oder schönreden, nur weil es das eigene Weltbild evtl. erschüttern könnte.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Was allerdings vollkommen ausblendet wohin diese Erfahrungen geführt haben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was allerdings vollkommen ausblendet wohin diese Erfahrungen geführt haben.


Welche Erfahrungen? Und wohin haben sie geführt?


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Gehen humanitäre Ideen und Programme (wie gut auch immer sie umgesetzt sind) aus dem Westen aus oder aus z.B. Afrika?


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gehen humanitäre Ideen und Programme (wie gut auch immer sie umgesetzt sind) aus dem Westen aus oder aus z.B. Afrika?


Ja, das Rettermotiv der Weißen. Das ist ein Thema für sich - Hollywood forciert das unglaublich gern.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Ich rede nicht von "am Deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen" sondern einfach auch untereinander.
Sowas wie die EU (zumindest auf Kerneuropa bezogen) ist in der Welt einmalig.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Aus dem selben Grund warum es "Ok Boomer" heißt und nicht "Ist in Ordnung Alter".
> Weil der Begriff entsprechend konnotiert sein muss. Weil ein Begriff der Kontrovers ist und Diskussionen auslöst dabei auch den damit bezeichnenden erneut bloßstellt.
> 
> Denn erneut wird über den Begriff gestritten und nicht darüber was ihn ausgelöst hat, welche Entwicklungen dazu geführt haben, dass AwM eine Bezeichnung für eine bestimmte Personengruppe wurde. Erneut geht es um Empörung und Meinungssteuerung und nicht dem Erkennen von echten Problemen und deren Bekämpfung.
> ...


Das ist so lächerlich, dir und deinen Spießgesellen geht es doch genau um Empörung und Meinungssteuerung, und mit dem Begriff AwM bedient ihr euch der gleichen verbalen Gewalt im politischen Diskurs wie die Rechten!
Wer einen Thierse mit Kolonialherren und Sklavenhalter in ein Boot setzt, ist doch nicht an einem politischen Diskurs gelegen, sondern ausschließlich an verbaler Gewalt, Empörung und Meinungssteuerung, weil selbst als Jungspungd oder Unwissender, sollte man die Unterschiede kennen, ansonsten disqualifiziert man sich einfach als Gesprächspartner.


----------



## seahawk (5. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Donni du stellst die Frage so, dass du gar nicht an einer ordentlichen Antwort interessiert bist.
> 
> Seahawk, findest du die Begriffe mit denen diese Journalistin kritisiert bzw beleidigt wird in Ordnung oder findest du nur Kritik gegen sie ansich in Ordnung.


Genderrassistin ist für mich ein ziemlich schwachsinniger Kampfbegriff und die Art und Weise wie auf die Journalistin losgegangen wurde finde ich auch unpassend. Ich habe mich immer nur auf Thierse bezogen und da finde ich die Reaktionen okay.


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist so lächerlich, dir und deinen Spießgesellen geht es doch genau um Empörung und Meinungssteuerung, und mit dem Begriff AwM bedient ihr euch der gleichen verbalen Gewalt im politischen Diskurs wie die Rechten!
> Wer einen Thierse mit Kolonialherren und Sklavenhalter in ein Boot setzt, ist doch nicht an einem politischen Diskurs gelegen, sondern ausschließlich an verbaler Gewalt, Empörung und Meinungssteuerung, weil selbst als Jungspungd oder Unwissender, sollte man die Unterschiede kennen, ansonsten disqualifiziert man sich einfach als Gesprächspartner.



Ok Boomer.

Oh und Danke, dass du die Allgemeine These bestätigst. Die Empörung über den Begriff "Alte weiße Männer" ist viel stärker ausgeprägt als die Empörung über die Probleme die diesen Begriff erst möglich gemacht haben.


----------



## seahawk (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist so lächerlich, dir und deinen Spießgesellen geht es doch genau um Empörung und Meinungssteuerung, und mit dem Begriff AwM bedient ihr euch der gleichen verbalen Gewalt im politischen Diskurs wie die Rechten!
> Wer einen Thierse mit Kolonialherren und Sklavenhalter in ein Boot setzt, ist doch nicht an einem politischen Diskurs gelegen, sondern ausschließlich an verbaler Gewalt, Empörung und Meinungssteuerung, weil selbst als Jungspungd oder Unwissender, sollte man die Unterschiede kennen, ansonsten disqualifiziert man sich einfach als Gesprächspartner.


Es dürfte heute kaum noch einen lebenden Sklavenhalter oder Kolonialherren geben, der sich in eine politische oder gesellschaftliche Debatte einbringen könnte. Was es aber gibt es ist halt der alte weiße Mann, der sich gesellschaftlichen Änderungen in den Weg stellen möchte. Man muss sich doch nur so manchen Fußballtalk ansehen, in dem alte weiße Männer das Rassismusproblem im Profifussball relativieren, weil man auch Oli Kahn mit Bananen beworfen hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist so lächerlich, dir und deinen Spießgesellen geht es doch genau um Empörung und Meinungssteuerung, und mit dem Begriff AwM bedient ihr euch der gleichen verbalen Gewalt im politischen Diskurs wie die Rechten!


Die verbale Gewalt der Rechten ist rassistisch und betrifft somit Menschen, die ihre Merkmale nicht zu ändern vermögen, und deshalb gebrandmarkt und somit auch per se ausgeschlossen sind.
Wenn von AwM gesprochen wird, geht es um die Aufdeckung einer Denkweise, welche von Privilegien bestimmt ist. Das Erste ist unabänderbar, das Zweite nicht, daher hinkt der Vergleich gewaltig. Nochmal; es geht bei der Bezeichnung AwM nicht primär um Hautfarbe.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer einen Thierse mit Kolonialherren und Sklavenhalter in ein Boot setzt, ist doch nicht an einem politischen Diskurs gelegen, sondern ausschließlich an verbaler Gewalt, Empörung und Meinungssteuerung, weil selbst als Jungspungd oder Unwissender, sollte man die Unterschiede kennen, ansonsten disqualifiziert man sich einfach als Gesprächspartner.


Thierse vertritt mit seinen Aussagen AwM-Positionen, indem er kolonial-rassistisch geprägte Handlungen wie Benutzung von rassistischen Begriffen und Blackfacing rechtfertigt.

Für mich persönlich ist es in solchen Debatten enorm wichtig nochmal den Blick auf die, nicht so lang zurückliegende, Kolonialgeschichte zu werfen, um dann aus diesem Kontext heraus nochmal sich vor Augen zu halten, wieso es richtig ist, wenn andere User hier schreiben, dass die Macht des AwM gebrochen werden muss.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2021)

Wenn es bei AwM nur um die Ansichten geht, sind Angela Merkel, Ursula von der Leyen  und Annegret Kramp Karrenbauer denn dann alte weiße Männer? Oder zumindest Alice Seidel und Beatrix von Storch? Oder was ist mit Charles Huber?
Der Begriff passt einfach nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

Die Definition passt, die Beschreibung ja nicht. 

Ach ja Merkels handeln in Sachen AKWs kostet uns 2,4 Milliarden Euro. Wir sollten da lieber die Parteikasse der CDU plündern, warum sollen wir alle für ihren Populismus zahlen?


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es bei AwM nur um die Ansichten geht, sind Angela Merkel, Ursula von der Leyen  und Annegret Kramp Karrenbauer denn dann alte weiße Männer? Oder zumindest Alice Seidel und Beatrix von Storch? Oder was ist mit Charles Huber?
> Der Begriff passt einfach nicht.


Kennst du den Spruch "_Wer die menschliche Gesellschaft will_, muss die männliche überwinden."?
Natürlich gibt es auch konservative Frauen, hat ja niemand abgestritten, nur sind die bei weitem nicht das Problem. Auf jede von Storch kommen hunderte AwMs - die, nur so nebenbei, auch der Gleichberechtigung der Frau im Wege stehen.


----------



## seahawk (5. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es bei AwM nur um die Ansichten geht, sind Angela Merkel, Ursula von der Leyen  und Annegret Kramp Karrenbauer denn dann alte weiße Männer? Oder zumindest Alice Seidel und Beatrix von Storch? Oder was ist mit Charles Huber?
> Der Begriff passt einfach nicht.


Natürlich sind sie keine Männer, trotzdem sind sie alt und weiß. Grundsätzlich ist es aber schon etwas anderes ob eine Frau auf eine gendergerechte Sprache oder auf eine gendergerechte Identität verzichten mag, oder ob ihr ein Mann die Wahl absprechen möchte. Dies gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Identitäten.

Der weiße hetreosexuelle Mann ist sicherlich eine der angenhemsten und diskriminierungsfreisten Identitäten, zu denen man sich bekennen kann. Er sollte sich daher in Zurückhaltung üben, wenn es um das Selbstfindungsbedürfnis anderer Identitäten und die Integration ihrer Werte in eine inklusive, gerechte und offene Gesellschaft geht.

Und Cancel Culture sehe ich auch nicht als Problem. Das ist nur ein Versuch die gesellschaftliche Veränderung zu bremsen. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die "Betroffenen" auch keinen Raum für linke, islamistische Transgendermeinungen in ihrem Machtbereich frei halten.


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der weiße hetreosexuelle Mann sicherlich eine der angenhemsten und diskriminierungsfreisten Identitäten, zu denen man sich bekennen kann.


Und aktuell auch eine der kritikunfähigsten.


----------



## seahawk (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und aktuell auch eine der kritikunfähigsten.


Vor allem verstehe ich das Problem nicht. Das alles fing ja mit dem Artikel an in dem kritisiert wurde, dass LGBQTIA+ Künstler*innen ihre sexuelle Identität bei Klagen über die Coronaprobleme mit genannt haben, weil ihre Probleme ja nicht größer wären als die von heterosexuellen Künstlern*innen.  

Wenn man aber nun gegen den Genderwahnsinn und diverse Identitäten im täglichen Sprachgebrauch ist und wirklich meint das "die Künstler" jeden Kunstschaffenden unabhänig von seiner Identität meint (da kann ich übrigens mitgehen), dann bedeutet es auch, dass eine Klage über Probleme von LGBQTIA+ Künstler*innen eben nicht bedeutet, dass andere Künstler*innen keine Probleme haben. Es regt sich ja auch niemand auf, wenn Berliner Künstler*innen über die Folgen von Corona jammern und nicht die Künstler*innen aus Brunsbüttel in ihrem Text bewusst inkludieren.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Auf jede von Storch kommen hunderte AwMs - die, nur so nebenbei, auch der Gleichberechtigung der Frau im Wege stehen.


Na hast du dir mal die Frauenunion angesehen?


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Aus dem SPD Thread, weil sich Donnie ja nicht an Inhalte halten kann:



Don-71 schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich das bei Hoffgang gemacht, durch seine verbale Gewalt, nimmt er schlussendlich in Kauf, das sie sich früher oder später in körperliche Gewalt entladen wird!



Alte weiße Männer propagieren, es gäbe kein Problem mit Rassismus und nehmen Übergriffe gegen Minderheiten in Kauf. 
Alte weiße Männer stellen sich gegen den Schutz & die Gleichberechtigung von Frauen und möchten das Patriarchat aufrechterhalten und fördern so strukturelle Gewalt gegen Frauen.

Diese Personen "alte weiße Männer" zu titulieren ist in keinem Maße vergleichbar mit der verbalen und tatsächlich bereits durchgeführten rassistisch und sexuell orientierten Gewalt die tagtäglich stattfindet, an der AwMs aber festhalten wollen weil eine Änderung des eigenen Weltbilds nicht in Frage kommt.

Stattdessen reduziert Don es alleinig auf die herbeifantasierte Bedrohung der Gruppe die Gewalt bereits ausübt und verkennt gerade den Aspekt der bisherigen Gewalt komplett.
So zu tun, als würde der Begriff AwM Gewalt einführen ist falsch, es ist eine Conclusio aus Jahrhunderten der strukturellen Gewalt gegen Frauen und Minderheiten.

Oder anders gesagt: AwMs dürfen Gewalt propagieren, denn das passt in Dons Weltbild. Sie dafür aber AwM zu nennen, das ist Gewalt die ja garnicht geht.

Wir nennen sowas Heuchlerei.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass jemanden als AwM zu bezeichnen keine verbale Gewalt ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Aus dem SPD Thread, weil sich Donnie ja nicht an Inhalte halten kann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke! Ich wollte einen inhaltlich ähnlichen Post verfassen, aber Du hast es punktgenau mit jeder Aussage getroffen!


----------



## seahawk (5. März 2021)

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass sie Gewalt propagieren, ihre Lebensrealität ist aber eben ihre Lebensrealität. Ich vermute mal ein Ausfall des Internets und des WLANs ist für Herrn Thierse auch etwas weniger ein Problem als für mich und viel weniger schlimm als für den 16 jährigen Teenager. Deswegen würde aber niemand auf die Idee kommen seiner Meinung zu folgen, wenn es um den Breitbandausbau geht.
Ein heterosexueller Mann wird sich auch nie fragen lassen müssen, ob es für seine Identität keine Behandlung gibt um das zu heilen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist keine berechtigte Kritik, diesen Personen steht frei sich zu identifizieren wie sie wollen. Wenn sie sich als LGBQTIA+ Personen Gehör verschaffen wollen, dann ist das ihr Recht.



Und wieso haben diese Personen so ein Sonderrecht, sich in vollkommen asexuellen Themen mit ihrer geschlechtlichen Orientierung hervorzutun? Wenn ich als Mann mich hinstelle und sage "ich stehe auf Titten und durch Corona haben sich meine Lebensbedingungen massiv verschlechtert, der Staat muss etwas tun", werde ich als Sexist gebrandtmakrt. (Und das nicht zu Unrecht.) Wenn eine Frau genau den *gleich*en Satz sagt, tut sie etwas für die *Gleich*berechtigung und wird komplett un*gleich* zu mir behandelt. WTF!?




Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung



Da steht nirgendwo, dass jemand weitreichende Macht ausüben muss, um Rassist zu sein. Diese, von dir proklammierte Behauptung, wäre auch reichlich bescheuert denn sie würde im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass Menschen mit wenig Macht überhaupt keine Rassisten sein könnten. Zum Beispiel Neonazis, die praktisch nichts zu melden haben, sind laut deiner Begriffsverwendung keine Rassissten.

"Personen, die gendergerechte Sprache befürworten" ist dagegen sehr wohl eine Gruppe, die in Deutschland Macht nachweislich ausübt und wenn diese Gruppe anfängt, Personen, die weiß, alt und männlich sind, pauschal in einen Sack zu stecken mit diffamierenden Eigenschaften zu assoziieren, dann wäre das selbst nach deiner Definition Rassismus.

Allgemein gehen Definitionen von Rassismus aber eben nicht von Macht, sondern von Interessen und Vorgehensweisen aus: Menschen werden anhand vorgegebener Merkmale, die sie nicht beeinflussen können (z.B. die Herkunft. Oder Hautfarbe "weiß". Oder das Alter.) pauschal in Gruppen eingeteilt und einzelne dieser Gruppen (z.B. weiße, alte) werden gegenüber anderen Gruppen als niederrangig, minderwertig eingestuft. Ob aus dieser Einstufung dann auch Konsequenzen folgen oder ob sie ein Theoriegespinnst einzelner bleibt, hängt von der Macht der jeweiligen Gruppe ab und hat keinen Einfluss darauf, ob diese Einstufungen rassistisch sind oder nicht. Das gleiche System liegt auch Sexismus zugrunde. Jemand, der Frauen pauschal abwertet, ist Sexist - auch wenn er keinerlei Macht über die Frauen hat, die er abwertet. Genauso ist jemand, der Männer abwertet, Sexist. Und jemand der alte, weiße Männer abwertet, ist ein sexistischer Rassist. Und wenn sexistischer Rassismus Folgen hat, weil die sexistischen Rasssisten Macht haben, dann nennt man das Ganze ein Problem. 



> Die Geschichte des weißen Mannes unterscheidet ihn von den anderen Männern.



Die Geschichte jedes Mannes unterscheidet sich von der jedes anderen. Was soll dieses Denken in rassitsichen Kategorien?



> Die Imperialistische Kolonialpolitik ging halt von den weißen Europäern aus und wurde von einer rassistischen Ideologie getragen, welche es vorsah andere (nicht-weiße) Völker zu unterjochen und auszubeuten. Von den postkolonialen Strukturen profitiert die westliche Welt bis heute.



Der europäische Kolonialismus wurde die meiste Zeit über von theistischen Ideologien getragen, nicht von rassistischen. Während in Osteuropa Kaukasier von Kaukasiern kolonisiert wurden, suchte man zu christlichen [insert nicht zensiertes Wort für Personen in deren Stammbaum sich wenige Personen finden, die außerhalb Subsaharaafriks gelebt haben] in Äthiopien lange Zeit diplomatischen Kontakt und unternahm auch später wenig Anstrengungen, diese Gegend zu kolonialisieren. Erst im Laufe des 18. und vor allem im 19. Jhd., als die Macht der Kirchen in Europa stark zurückging, zogen zunehmend rassistische Kriterien in den Kolonialismus ein. Allerdings muss auch da genau hingucken, denn damals waren die von Rassisten gebildeten Zuordnungen aus historischen Gründen oft Deckungsgleich mit den von Nationalisten gewählten. Und bei den wenigen Grenzfällen stellt man dann oft fest, dass lange Zeit der Nationalismus die erste Geige vor dem Rassimus spielte. So war es für Araber und insbesondere Inder, trotz abweichender Hautfarbe, im britishen Empire durchaus möglich höhere Ämter zu erreichen, für z.B. in Russland geborene Kaukasier dagegen vergleichsweise schwer. Reiner Rassismus ohne Religionsfeindlichkeit oder von einfachem Nationalismus ist sogar eher ein Phänomen des 20. Jahrhunderts, dass sich erst nach Ende des Kolonialismus ausgebildet hat.



> Eben nicht. Die imperialistische Politik der Europäer hat nahezu die ganze Welt fest im Griff gehabt und geplündert, sodass bis heute eine Abhängigkeit zu diesen europ. Staaten besteht. Die USA hat auf der ganzen Welt Militärbasen und operiert so, wie es ihnen passt, in den meisten Teilen dieser Welt. Siehst du den "Latino-Mann, den Asia-Mann, den Araber oder den Schwarzen Mann" militärisch in den Ländern der Weißen operieren?



Ich persönliche sind nirgendwo "den Latino", "den Araber" oder "den Asia-Mann" irgendwas machen. Weil ICH nicht rassistisch denke.

Wenn ich dagegen historisch betrachte, wer sich andere Völker in größerer Zahl untertan gemacht hat, so würden mir neben Römern, Spaniern, Briten und Amerikanern (mit kolonialen Strukturen nur kurzfristig, dafür aber durch Sklaverei und einverleibende Eroberung) spontan auch Japaner, Mongolen, Chinesen, Inder, Perser, Osmanen und Ägypter einfallen. Khmeher, glaube ich, auch. Und es ist sehr gut möglich, dass es zahlreiche weitere Beispiele in insbesondere Afrika, aber auch Süd- und Nordamerika gibt, von denen ich schlichtweg nichts weiß, weil ich allgemein nur mäßig über die politische Geschichte dieser Kontinente vor dem 15. Jahrhundert informiert bin. Nicht wenige dieser Eroberungen (China, Persien, Mongolen, Inder) betrafen auch einen ähnlich großen Anteil der jeweiligen Weltbevölkerung, wie die Kolonialreiche Großbritanniens oder Frankreichs. Insgesamt scheint mir deine Darstellung von historischer Kurzssichtigkeit un einem ziemlich selbst überhöhten Eurozentrismus geprägt zu sein: Du beziehst dich ausschließlich auf die Kolonialaktivitäten, deren Auswirkungen heute in Europa und Nordamerika positiv nachwirken und verdrängst all diejenigen Unterdrücker, die nie etwas mit Europa zu tun hatten oder vor so langer Zeit aktiv waren, dass sich keine Spuren mehr finden. Das macht deren Taten ethisch aber keinen Deut besser und 200-300 Jahren würden, wenn man so urteilen würde, auch die Greultaten des europäischen und US-Amerikanischen Konolialismus unter den Teppich gekehrt werden.

Anmerkung: Niederländer, Portugiesen, Deutsche und Italiener sollen beim Thema Kolonialismus nicht unerwähnt bleiben, das sie in Sachen Kolonialverbrechen durchaus einiges auf dem Kerbholz haben, aber das mit dem "Völker untertan machen" haben sie eher versucht denn geschafft. Wenn ich im Rest der Welt auch jede nur wenige Jahrzehnte, wenige km², oder kaum besiedelte Gebiete umfassende Fremdherschaft mitzählen würde, würde die Liste arg lang werden.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Rassismus, wasn Unfug.
> Alte weiße Männer sind Personen, die ein gewisses Weltbild vertreten.



Alte, weiße Männer sind Exemplare der Spezies _Homo sapiens_, die ein gewisses Alter erreicht haben, auf kaukasische (oder andere wenig pigmentierte) Vorfahren zurückblicken und männlichen Geschlechts sind. (Wahlweise biologisches oder soziales, wobei ich i.d.R. von ersterem ausgehe, weil ich soziale Geschlechterstereotype bescheuert sind.)
Soviel zum Thema Unfug respektive "deutsche Sprache". Wenn es eine Gruppe mit einem gewissen Weltbild gibt, die du Abgrenzen möchtest, dann such dir eine Bezeichnung dafür, die passt. Und Würfel nicht einfach drei Worte zusammen, die sowohl jede Menge Leute mit dem von dir kritisierten Weltbild außen vorlässt (z.B. frauenfeindliche Ansichten werden nachweislich auch von vielen jungen Männern beliebiger Ethnie vertreten), als auch viele alte, weiße Männer mit gegenläufigem Weltbild beleidigt, die teilweise vieles für die Gleichberechtigung in Deutschland erreicht haben!

Ich stell mich auch nicht hin und spreche zum Beipspiel von "Nazis", wenn ich sämtliche angehörige der Bundeswehr meine. Derartige Wortwahl ist einfach nur falsch und damit untauglich für Diskussionen. Wer sie dauerhaft verwendet drückt damit aus, dass er keine Diskussion will und/oder keine Kenntnisse der zu diskutierenden Sachverhalte hat, sondern nur (rassistische, sexistische) Vorturteile breittritt.



> Beispiel §219a Wir sind eine moderne Gesellschaft im Jahr 2021 und leisten uns sowas. Kein Wunder, schließlich werden die Christsozialen überwiegend von älteren konservativen Semestern gewählt.



Siehste: Alte, konservative Personen. Und zusätzlich noch junge, konservative Personen. Und einen erheblichen Anteil am Widerstand gegen eine moderne Abtreibungspolitik haben außerdem noch religiöse Gruppierungen jeglichen Alters und Geschlechts. Aber anstatt den Blick auf all diese Leute, die sich gegen eine individuelle Lebensplanung von gebärfähigen Personen engagieren, zu richten, beleidigst du alle naslang Personen, die alt, weiß und männlich sind.



> Der Umgang der AwMs mit Friday for Future - statt sich mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen gehen alte weiße Männer auf Greta Thurnberg los, beschimpfen Sie als krank.



Ist das so? Mal abgesehen davon, dass alte Menschen in einer Jugendbewegung zwangsläufig unterrepräsentiert sind: Alter, weißer Mann engagiert sich für Fridays for Future. (Und nein, der ist kein Einzelfall. Nur ein alter, weißer Mann, der durch sein Engagement für Gleichberechtigung, Umweltschutz und anderen zukunftsorientierten Themen bekannt genug geworden ist, das man darauf verlinken kann.)




Ja---sin schrieb:


> ... weißen Mannes ... [die] Latinos ... [die] Schwarzen ...



Könntest du bitte mit diesen rassistischen Einteilungen aufhören? Danke.


QUOTE="seahawk, post: 10690524, member: 9216"]Grundsätzlich ist es aber schon etwas anderes ob eine Frau auf eine gendergerechte Sprache oder auf eine gendergerechte Identität verzichten mag, oder ob ihr ein Mann die Wahl absprechen möchte.[/qUOTE]

Ist das so, ja? Wenn Personen weiblichen Geschlechts ungerechte Sprache gegenüber anderen Menschen zu benutzten ist das also okay. Wenn Personen männlichen Geschlechts das gleiche machen, ist es böse? Was soll diese Diskriminierung?? Wir leben in einem Land, in dem jeder ungeachtet seines Geschlechts die gleichen Rechte hat![/b][/b]


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

Ausversehen gepostet


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da steht nirgendwo, dass jemand weitreichende Macht ausüben muss, um Rassist zu sein. Diese, von dir proklammierte Behauptung, wäre auch reichlich bescheuert denn sie würde im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass Menschen mit wenig Macht überhaupt keine Rassisten sein könnten. Zum Beispiel Neonazis, die praktisch nichts zu melden haben, sind laut deiner Begriffsverwendung keine Rassissten.


Du hast recht, daher möchte ich es hier - und im ursprünglichen Post - nochmal korrigieren, dass Rassismus natürlich *nicht immer* mit Machtpositionen einhergeht. Vielmehr steht gleich im ersten Absatz: "Rassismus lässt sich als ein *Diskriminierungsmuster* und *Ausdruck gesellschaftlicher Machtverhältnisse* beschreiben"



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allgemein gehen Definitionen von Rassismus aber eben nicht von Macht, sondern von Interessen und Vorgehensweisen aus: Menschen werden anhand vorgegebener Merkmale, die sie nicht beeinflussen können (z.B. die Herkunft. Oder Hautfarbe "weiß". Oder das Alter.) pauschal in Gruppen eingeteilt und einzelne dieser Gruppen (z.B. weiße, alte) werden gegenüber anderen Gruppen als niederrangig, minderwertig eingestuft.


Ich erkenne in dem Beispiel beiläufig eine clevere Umkehrung der Tatsachen; Täter wird hier nämlich zum Opfer. In Wahrheit stuft hier nämlich, meines Erachtens nach, niemand alte weiße Männer als niederrangig und minderwertig ein. Vielmehr ist es so, dass Rassismus und Sexismus wahrscheinlich am meisten von dieser Gruppe ausgeht und genau deshalb wird hier nicht der alte weiße Mann als solches kritisiert, sondern alle eben erwähnten Handlungen, und was darunter fällt*. Warum alte weiße Männer? Weil sich an der Spitze der gesellschaftlichen Macht, also Politik, Lobbys, Unternehmen-CEO's, meistens ältere, weiße Männer befinden.

*Das fängt an beim unsensiblem Sprachgebrauch (Hoheitsdeutungen wie Minderheiten im öffentlichen Diskurs genannt werden sollen) und hört auf mit Terrorismus (NSU-Morde, Hanau, Halle, München) und nur darum geht's. Und wenn Menschen aus der weißen, deutschen Mehrheitsbevölkerung, dass nicht erkennen möchten, frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie konstruktive Diskussionen aussehen sollen. Bisher hat es für mich nur den Eindruck, dass Minderheiten der Mehrheitsbevölkerung erstmal beweisen müssen, dass es Rassismus in der Gesellschaft gäbe, weil das irgendwie in Verdacht gestellt wird, als eine subjektive "Befindlichkeit".


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Geschichte jedes Mannes unterscheidet sich von der jedes anderen. Was soll dieses Denken in rassitsichen Kategorien?


Wieso ist die Geschichte des weißen Mannes (Europäers) denn eine rassistische Kategorie. Benennung von Hautfarben sind nicht rassistisch, was ist das für eine falsche Annahme? Du hast doch selber richtig definiert, dass Rassismus auf Herabsetzung und Aufwertung fußt. Hautfarben implizieren nur in der Rassentheorie eine Hierarchie mit Wertungen, ungeachtet dessen ist es ein wertfreies Merkmal bei Menschen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der europäische Kolonialismus wurde die meiste Zeit über von theistischen Ideologien getragen, nicht von rassistischen.


Beide Ideologien gingen Hand in Hand, das Motto lautete die Wilden mit den Lehren Christi zu zivilisieren. Perfiderweise gibt es dieses Motiv auch heute noch in ähnlicher Form. Ersetze im oberen Satz Lehren Christi mit Demokratie. Klingt vertaut oder?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Während in Osteuropa Kaukasier von Kaukasiern kolonisiert wurden, suchte man zu christlichen [insert nicht zensiertes Wort für Personen in deren Stammbaum sich wenige Personen finden, die außerhalb Subsaharaafriks gelebt haben] in Äthiopien lange Zeit diplomatischen Kontakt und unternahm auch später wenig Anstrengungen, diese Gegend zu kolonialisieren. Erst im Laufe des 18. und vor allem im 19. Jhd., als die Macht der Kirchen in Europa stark zurückging, zogen zunehmend rassistische Kriterien in den Kolonialismus ein. Allerdings muss auch da genau hingucken, denn damals waren die von Rassisten gebildeten Zuordnungen aus historischen Gründen oft Deckungsgleich mit den von Nationalisten gewählten. Und bei den wenigen Grenzfällen stellt man dann oft fest, dass lange Zeit der Nationalismus die erste Geige vor dem Rassimus spielte.
> So war es für Araber und insbesondere Inder, trotz abweichender Hautfarbe, im britishen Empire durchaus möglich höhere Ämter zu erreichen, für z.B. in Russland geborene Kaukasier dagegen vergleichsweise schwer. Reiner Rassismus ohne Religionsfeindlichkeit oder von einfachem Nationalismus ist sogar eher ein Phänomen des 20. Jahrhunderts, dass sich erst nach Ende des Kolonialismus ausgebildet hat.


Nicht ganz. Die Rassenlehre gab es schon im Mittelalter, als Andalusien aus muslimischer Hand zurückerobert wurde. Die übriggebliebenen Araber wurden zwangskonvertiert und galten, aufgrund fehlender Reinheit des Blutes (limpieza de sangre), trotzdem nicht als ebenbürtige Christen. Davon abgesehen gab es Rassentheorien sehr früh in Europa* - viele wirken bis in die heutige Zeit in den Köpfen, diese gilt es verbal und argumentativ zu bekämpfen. Ich denke darin wirst Du mir zustimmen.

*https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rassentheorie



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich dagegen historisch betrachte, wer sich andere Völker in größerer Zahl untertan gemacht hat, so würden mir neben Römern, Spaniern, Briten und Amerikanern (mit kolonialen Strukturen nur kurzfristig, dafür aber durch Sklaverei und einverleibende Eroberung) spontan auch Japaner, Mongolen, Chinesen, Inder, Perser, Osmanen und Ägypter einfallen. Khmeher, glaube ich, auch. Und es ist sehr gut möglich, dass es zahlreiche weitere Beispiele in insbesondere Afrika, aber auch Süd- und Nordamerika gibt, von denen ich schlichtweg nichts weiß, weil ich allgemein nur mäßig über die politische Geschichte dieser Kontinente vor dem 15. Jahrhundert informiert bin. Nicht wenige dieser Eroberungen (China, Persien, Mongolen, Inder) betrafen auch einen ähnlich großen Anteil der jeweiligen Weltbevölkerung, wie die Kolonialreiche Großbritanniens oder Frankreichs. Insgesamt scheint mir deine Darstellung von historischer Kurzssichtigkeit un einem ziemlich selbst überhöhten Eurozentrismus geprägt zu sein: Du beziehst dich ausschließlich auf die Kolonialaktivitäten, deren Auswirkungen heute in Europa und Nordamerika positiv nachwirken und verdrängst all diejenigen Unterdrücker, die nie etwas mit Europa zu tun hatten oder vor so langer Zeit aktiv waren, dass sich keine Spuren mehr finden. Das macht deren Taten ethisch aber keinen Deut besser und 200-300 Jahren würden, wenn man so urteilen würde, auch die Greultaten des europäischen und US-Amerikanischen Konolialismus unter den Teppich gekehrt werden.
> 
> Anmerkung: Niederländer, Portugiesen, Deutsche und Italiener sollen beim Thema Kolonialismus nicht unerwähnt bleiben, das sie in Sachen Kolonialverbrechen durchaus einiges auf dem Kerbholz haben, aber das mit dem "Völker untertan machen" haben sie eher versucht denn geschafft. Wenn ich im Rest der Welt auch jede nur wenige Jahrzehnte, wenige km², oder kaum besiedelte Gebiete umfassende Fremdherschaft mitzählen würde, würde die Liste arg lang werden.


Ok, danke für den Geschichtsexkurs. Haben paar andere User hier auch schon versucht zu erklären, wie schlimm die Geschichte der anderen Völker sind. Hört sich nur leider in meinen Ohren ungefähr so an "Ja, wir Weiße haben in den letzten Jahrhunderten weltweit viele Menschen versklavt, geplündert, ermordert, aber lass uns doch schauen was die Anderen auch vor 1000 Jahren mal gemacht haben..." Relativierung in Reinkultur. Mein Vorschlag wäre es, wenn der weiße Europäer erstmal seine eigene Kolonialgeschichte, und insbesondere ihre heutigen Auswirkungen, aufarbeitet, bevor er mit dem Finger auf andere Völker zeigt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alte, weiße Männer sind Exemplare der Spezies _Homo sapiens_, die ein gewisses Alter erreicht haben, auf kaukasische (oder andere wenig pigmentierte) Vorfahren zurückblicken und männlichen Geschlechts sind. (Wahlweise biologisches oder soziales, wobei ich i.d.R. von ersterem ausgehe, weil ich soziale Geschlechterstereotype bescheuert sind.)
> Soviel zum Thema Unfug respektive "deutsche Sprache". Wenn es eine Gruppe mit einem gewissen Weltbild gibt, die du Abgrenzen möchtest, dann such dir eine Bezeichnung dafür, die passt. Und Würfel nicht einfach drei Worte zusammen, die sowohl jede Menge Leute mit dem von dir kritisierten Weltbild außen vorlässt (z.B. frauenfeindliche Ansichten werden nachweislich auch von vielen jungen Männern beliebiger Ethnie vertreten), als auch viele alte, weiße Männer mit gegenläufigem Weltbild beleidigt, die teilweise vieles für die Gleichberechtigung in Deutschland erreicht haben!


Wir können meinetwegen auch gerne die Wörter "alter weißer Mann" durch rassistisch-sozialisierter weißer Mensch ersetzen - es geht hier immer noch nicht um Begrifflichkeiten, sondern um Handlungen, die einer bestimmten Gruppe zugeordnet werden muss, ohne dann allerdings den Fokus auf diese Gruppe zu legen. Die Handlungen und Denkweise sind der Dreh- und Angelpunkt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte mit diesen rassistischen Einteilungen aufhören? Danke.


Europäer, Asiate, Afrikaner, Lateinamerikaner zu sagen ist keine rassistische Einteilung. Du schmeißt sehr inflationär mit dem Begriff Rassismus um dich. Außerdem habe ich die Worte bewusst in Anführungsstrichen gelegt, weil Don sich diesen Bezeichnungen bediente.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir leben in einem Land, in dem jeder ungeachtet seines Geschlechts die gleichen Rechte hat!


Ja, genau, stimmt, ne warte, außer wenn du ein Kopftuch trägst und Lehrerin werden möchtest...


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> es geht hier immer noch nicht um Begrifflichkeiten sondern Handlungen, die einer bestimmten Gruppe zugeordnet werden muss.


Ja und genau deswegen ist es auch nicht richtig, dass man Menschen aus der Wirtschaft, von den Banken etc deswegen als Juden zu bezeichnen, daher sollten wir es auch in anderen Fällen nicht machen.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ja, genau, stimmt, ne warte, außer wenn du ein Kopftuch trägst und Lehrerin werden möchtest...


Widerspricht halt der weltanschaulichen Neutralität, außerdem widerspricht es doch jeder feministischen Ader,
dass man eine Lehrerin vor eine Klasse stellt die ein Zeichen des Patriacharts auf dem Kopf trägt.

Ich meine wir hatten einen Pfarrer der den Ethikunterricht in der Schule gemacht hat und selbst der hat alles
abgelegt was ihn als Pfarrer kennzeichnet. Also kann man das von normalen Lehrern auch erwarten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Widerspricht halt der weltanschaulichen Neutralität, außerdem widerspricht es doch jeder feministischen Ader,


Ich dachte dem Feminismus nach, darf eine Frau selbstbestimmt sein und sich kleiden, wie sie es möchte. Außerdem gibt es keine weltanschauliche Neutralität. Jeder Mensch bezieht irgendwie Stellung; sowohl die verschleierte Frau, als auch die Frau mit rot, pink, grün in den Haaren. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> dass man eine Lehrerin vor eine Klasse stellt die ein Zeichen des Patriacharts auf dem Kopf trägt.


So definiert es die deutsche Mehrheitsgesellschaft, und dann kann es natürlich ja auch nur diese Lesart geben. Hat jemand mal eigentlich die Musliminnen gefragt, wie sie das Kopftuch deuten? Ich hab mal gehört, dass es religiös begründet sein soll...


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2021)

Fakt ist: Es gibt hier keine richtige Antwort



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich dachte dem Feminismus nach, darf eine Frau selbstbestimmt sein und sich kleiden, wie sie es möchte.


Das kann man so sehen


Ja---sin schrieb:


> So definiert es die deutsche Mehrheitsgesellschaft


Welche Mehrheitsgesellschaft sieht es denn anders?
Nein, ernsthafte Frage? In der westlichen Welt sieht man es als patriacharisch, in der muslimischen Welt
sieht man es als Pflicht für gottesfürchtige Frauen, in China wahrscheinlich als Auflehnung gegen den Staat.

Aber wo sieht man es als mutige Entscheidung einer freien Frau?


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört, dass es religiös begründet sein soll...











						Deutschlandfunk - Koran erklärt
					






					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				



Wobei die Begründung doch ziemlich weltlich ist:


> "Prophet! Sag deinen Gattinnen und deinen Töchtern und den Frauen der Gläubigen, sie mögen einen Teil ihres Überwurfs über sich herunterziehen. *So werden sie eher erkannt und nicht belästigt.*"


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Es gibt hier keine richtige Antwort
> 
> 
> Das kann man so sehen
> ...


Das ist subjektiv. Ich finde es schon mutig, wenn eine Frau in einer Gesellschaft, wie der hiesigen, trotz aller gesellschaftlichen Anfeindungen, Benachteiligungen und Diskriminierungen, sich traut aufgrund ihrer inneren Überzeugung ein Kopftuch anzuziehen. Wenn dazu nicht Willenskraft und Mut gehört, was dann? Davon abgesehen ist diese Entscheidung und die Debatte drum herum, gekennzeichnet von Rassismus, denn an Frauen mit Schleier als Reinigungskräfte störte sich komischerweise keiner.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Deutschlandfunk - Koran erklärt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Vorschriften bei der Ernährung, wie das Verbot des Verzehrs von Schwein ist auch weltlich, aber religiös begründet. In welcher Sphäre sollten religiös-begründete Riten und Handlungen, denn sonst stattfinden, wenn nicht auf dieser Welt?


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wenn dazu nicht Willenskraft und Mut gehört, was dann?


In der einen Gesellschaft droht einem das Strafrecht wenn man kein Kopftuch trägt in der anderen kann man nicht Lehrer werden wenn man eins trägt. Was erfordert nun mehr Mut?
Aber auch bei uns?
Erfordert Emanzipation von den Eltern und der eigenen Kultur nicht auch Mut? (keine Implikation, dass die Frauen hier in DE gezwungen werden)

Aber du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet:
In welchem Land sieht es die Mehrheitsgesellschaft als mutige Entscheidung einer Frau Kopftuch zu tragen?


Ja---sin schrieb:


> In welcher Sphäre sollten religiös-begründete Riten und Handlungen, denn sonst stattfinden, wenn nicht auf dieser Welt?


Nein, es geht um das Mittel nicht um das Ziel.
Ziel: Frauen sollen nicht begafft oder begrabscht werden (religiöse Komponente)
Mittel: Frauen einpacken anstatt Männer zu erziehen (weltliche Komponente)

Fassen wir zusammen:
Die Frau ist dafür verantwortlich, dass sie nicht belästigt wird. Nein, der Mann ist dafür verantwortlich, dass
die Frau sich so kleidet, dass sie nicht belästigt wird!

Entschuldigung:
Sexistischer geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet:
> In welchem Land sieht es die Mehrheitsgesellschaft als mutige Entscheidung einer Frau Kopftuch zu tragen?


Wie kommst du auf diese Frage überhaupt? Ich verstehe sie nicht und glaube eher du reißt da etwas aus dem Zusammenhang. Ich habe gesagt, die deutsche Mehrheitsgesellschaft deutet in einem Kopftuch das Patriarchat. Das ist aber allein ihre Deutung. Die Deutungshoheit über den Islam obliegt an erster Stelle den Musliminnen und Muslimen. Verhält sich vom Prinzip her so ähnlich, wie die Selbstbestimmung der Minderheiten, wie sie selber genannt werden wollen. Auch das entscheidet nicht die deutsche Mehrheitsbevölkerung über ihren Köpfen hinweg.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, es geht um das Mittel nicht um das Ziel.
> Ziel: Frauen sollen nicht begafft oder begrabscht werden (religiöse Komponente)
> Mittel: Frauen einpacken anstatt Männer zu erziehen (weltliche Komponente)
> 
> ...


Ja, das kommt dabei raus, wenn man Verse des Qur'an aus dem Zusammenhang reißt, hinzu ein Laie ist, und dann was hineininterpretiert. Hier der vollständige Vers:

*„Sage den gläubigen Männern, dass sie ihre Blicke senken und ihre Keuschheit wahren sollen. Das ist geziemender für sie. Siehe, Allah kennt ihr Tun. Und sage den gläubigen Frauen, dass sie ihre Blicke senken und ihre Keuschheit wahren und ihre Reize nicht zur Schau stellen sollen, außer was (anständigerweise) sichtbar ist.“*

Beide Geschlechter werden erwähnt und ermahnt. Ein Tipp für Reallife-Kontakt mit Muslimen: Wenn Du keine tiefen Kenntnisse hast über den Islam, solltest Du dich lieber zurückhalten mit überheblichen Anschuldigungen wie Sexismus. Der Tipp gilt natürlich nur, wenn du Leute nicht vergraulen möchtest und auch nicht als typisch alter, weißer Mann abgestempelt werden willst


----------



## hoffgang (6. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das so? Mal abgesehen davon, dass alte Menschen in einer Jugendbewegung zwangsläufig unterrepräsentiert sind: Alter, weißer Mann engagiert sich für Fridays for Future. (Und nein, der ist kein Einzelfall. Nur ein alter, weißer Mann, der durch sein Engagement für Gleichberechtigung, Umweltschutz und anderen zukunftsorientierten Themen bekannt genug geworden ist, das man darauf verlinken kann.)



Du hast NICHT verstanden was AwM bedeutet, absolut garnicht.
Ich hab ungefähr drölfmal geschrieben, dass AwM nicht per se alle alten weißen Männer beschreibt, sondern jene, die eine gewisse Geisteshaltung offenbaren.

Und wenn du meine Beiträge wirklich gelesen hättest, dann würdest du feststellen, dass ich das sogar mit einem Positivbeispiel belegt habe - mit Bernie Sanders. Der ist alt, männlich, weiß, setzt sich jedoch dennoch progressiv für Belange der zukünftigen Generationen ein und hat verstanden, dass der Status Quo ihm vllt angenehm erscheint, vielen vielen Menschen jedoch Nachteile beschert. Und das vergleichst du mal mit den Personen, die den Stempel AwM aufgedrückt bekommen.

Und was du gemacht hast, ist wieder am Kernproblem vorbei zu argumentieren und zu suggerieren es sei doch gar nicht so, weil der Ströbele ist ja für FFF. Das lässt komplett außen vor, wie AwMs mit den Problemen der Zukunft, z.b. dem Klimawandel umgehen.

Also bitte: Lies vernünftig meine Beiträge, wärm nicht auf was schon längst diskutiert wurde - frei nach dem Motto, es wurde zwar schon alles gesagt, aber noch nicht von jedem - und dann komm auf ne DIskussionsebene.


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2021)

Aber warum nutzt man so offensichtlich sexistische und rassistische Kategorien, auch wenn man die "andere Seite" nutzt, wenn man doch genau diese Einteilung nicht will?


----------



## hoffgang (6. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber warum nutzt man so offensichtlich sexistische und rassistische Kategorien, auch wenn man die "andere Seite" nutzt, wenn man doch genau diese Einteilung nicht will?


Um genau auf dieses Problem aufmerksam zu machen..

Wenns um Belange der Frauen geht, mehr Gleichberechtigung, Frauenquote, you name it - klassische Reaktionen sind: Was wollen die denn, haben doch schon so viel bekommen, sollen sich nicht so anstellen.
Wenns um Belange von Minderheiten geht (Siehe hier im Thread) heißt es: was wollen die denn, Blackfacing hat doch auch gute Aspekte, gibt doch Minderheitenschutz & der NDR hats doch in seiner Sendung geklärt.

Benutze ich im Forum AwM für eine besondere Gruppe innerhalb der Gesamtheit aller männlichen weißen Bewohner dieses Planeten eines gewissen Alters, dann gehts los. Verbale Gewalt ! Rassismus! Sexiusmus! Geifer sabber Rudelbildung.

Und exakt deswegen ist dieser Begriff absolut zutreffend, absolut genau richtig und wichtig.

Oh btw. Ströbele als Entkräftung des Begriffs zu verwenden, das hat die Arme Sau nicht verdient.
Der Mann war RAF Anwalt, ist UrGrün und wird jetzt in die Manege geschleppt und das wird beklatscht von Don...
Ströbele, der sein ganzes Leben nach dem Motto verbracht hat "Handle stets so, dass Don-71 etwas dagegen hätte".

Weiße Männer müssen endlich aufhören bei jeder Kritik gleich zu weinen "Rassismus" "Sexismus" und endlich mal anerkennen was unsere Privilegien und Ihre Haltungen gegenüber der weiblichen Bevölkerung dieses Landes & dieser Erde bedeutet, was das für Minderheiten in Europa bedeutet.

Jemand fühlt sich vom Begriff AwM rassistisch angegriffen? Wunderbar - dann lebe so, das der Begriff auf dich keine Anwendung findet.

Frage mich, was Don wohl zu Jens Spahn 2015 gesagt hat:








						CDU mit Modernisierungsabsicht: Das Problem mit den alten weißen Männern
					

Jens Spahn und Peter Tauber möchten nicht, dass die Union die Partei der weißen alten Männer ist. Aber Modernisierung bedeutet mehr, als sich nur modisch zu geben.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Don-71 (6. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh btw. Ströbele als Entkräftung des Begriffs zu verwenden, das hat die Arme Sau nicht verdient.
> Der Mann war RAF Anwalt, ist UrGrün und wird jetzt in die Manege geschleppt und das wird beklatscht von Don...
> Ströbele, der sein ganzes Leben nach dem Motto verbracht hat "Handle stets so, dass Don-71 etwas dagegen hätte".


Hast du schon wieder akute leseprobleme?
Wo zum Teufel beklatsche ich Ströbele, höre endlich auf mit deinen Unterstellungen und Lügen!


----------



## hoffgang (6. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du schon wieder akute leseprobleme?
> Wo zum Teufel beklatsche ich Ströbele, höre endlich auf mit deinen Unterstellungen und Lügen!


Du liest also nicht mal wofür du likes verteilst...
Ruyven führt Ströbele als Beispiel an, du gibst ein Like. Und das empfinde ich eben als sehr sehr sehr lustig, gerade in Anbetracht dessen wofür Ströbele steht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab ungefähr drölfmal geschrieben, dass AwM nicht per se alle alten weißen Männer beschreibt, sondern jene, die eine gewisse Geisteshaltung offenbaren.


Kritische Ansicht, die selbe Begründung können Reaktionäre auch für andere Personengruppen anbringen und das wollen wir dann doch wieder nicht...


hoffgang schrieb:


> Frage mich, was Don wohl zu Jens Spahn 2015 gesagt hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und Tauber:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Ist Teil eines großen Problems


----------



## seahawk (6. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wieso haben diese Personen so ein Sonderrecht, sich in vollkommen asexuellen Themen mit ihrer geschlechtlichen Orientierung hervorzutun? Wenn ich als Mann mich hinstelle und sage "ich stehe auf Titten und durch Corona haben sich meine Lebensbedingungen massiv verschlechtert, der Staat muss etwas tun", werde ich als Sexist gebrandtmakrt. (Und das nicht zu Unrecht.) Wenn eine Frau genau den *gleich*en Satz sagt, tut sie etwas für die *Gleich*berechtigung und wird komplett un*gleich* zu mir behandelt. WTF!?



Wenn Du den Unterschied zwischen "ich stehe auf Titten" und "wir sind LGBTQIA+" nicht siehst, finde ich das sehr beschämend.


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2021)

Sei  Kern ist doch:
In welcher Hinsicht ist das Problem des z.B. homosexuellen Künstlers größer als des heterosexuellen Künstlers?


----------



## Don-71 (6. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sei  Kern ist doch:
> In welcher Hinsicht ist das Problem des z.B. homosexuellen Künstlers größer als des heterosexuellen Künstlers?


Was ryven völlig korrekt heraus gearbeitet hat und höchstwahrscheinlich auch für die FAZ Journalistin der Stein des Anstoßes war, warum man ein völlig asexuelles Thema, plötzlich mit geschlechter Orientierung auflädt.
Das wird sich den absolut wenigsten erschließen. Alles andere sind eher Nebelbomben.


----------



## seahawk (6. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sei  Kern ist doch:
> In welcher Hinsicht ist das Problem des z.B. homosexuellen Künstlers größer als des heterosexuellen Künstlers?


Wo steht das? Da stand nur das LGBTQIA+ Künster*innen Probleme durch Corona haben.

Es ist wie wenn  jemand schreiben würde "Borussia Dortmund Fans leiden unter Corona", da würde dann auch keiner reklamieren, dass die Fans anderer Vereine ebenso darunter leiden.


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist wie wenn jemand schreiben würde "Borussia Dortmund Fans leiden unter Corona", da würde dann auch keiner reklamieren, dass die Fans anderer Vereine ebenso darunter leiden.


Gutes Argument, das gebe ich zu. 
Aber die Frage ist sollte man beides kritisieren oder beides nicht kritisieren?


----------



## seahawk (6. März 2021)

Was gibt es zu kritisieren, Menschen, die sich freiwillig zu einer Gruppe zusammen getan haben, wollen die Öffentlichkeit wissen lassen, dass Sie unter Corona leiden. Das können die Dackelfreunde aus Herne sein, die adipösen, männlichen Ballettänzer aus Hintertupfingen oder von mir aus auch die LGBTQIA+ Künstler*innen.

Jeder kann sich beklagen und seine Meinung äußern. Ich bin übrigens auch nicht der Meinung das LGBTQIA* Künster*innen stärker leiden als die heterosexuellen Künstler oder mehr Hilfe vom Staat verdienen, aber ich gestehe ihnen zu sich zu artikulieren.


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> aber ich gestehe ihnen zu sich zu artikulieren.


Ich nicht, rechtlich natürlich, moralisch aber nicht.

Warum muss man ein persönliches Merkmal das *nichts* mit der Situation zu tun hat bei seinem Protest extra erwähnen? Das ergibt keinen Sinn, warum macht man sich zu einer Teilmenge einer größeren Gesamtmenge?

Die sexuelle Identität einer Person interessiert mich nicht, wenn es nichts mit dem konkreten Fall zu tun hat.
Egal was für eine sexuelle Identität eine Person hat, es ist auch nur ein vollkommen normaler Mensch und nicht besser
oder schlechter als die Mehrheitsgesellschaft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Du hast recht, daher möchte ich es hier - und im ursprünglichen Post - nochmal korrigieren, dass Rassismus natürlich *nicht immer* mit Machtpositionen einhergeht. Vielmehr steht gleich im ersten Absatz: "Rassismus lässt sich als ein *Diskriminierungsmuster* und *Ausdruck gesellschaftlicher Machtverhältnisse* beschreiben"



Geklärt 



> Ich erkenne in dem Beispiel beiläufig eine clevere Umkehrung der Tatsachen; Täter wird hier nämlich zum Opfer. In Wahrheit stuft hier nämlich, meines Erachtens nach, niemand alte weiße Männer als niederrangig und minderwertig ein. Vielmehr ist es so, dass Rassismus und Sexismus wahrscheinlich am meisten von dieser Gruppe ausgeht und genau deshalb wird hier nicht der alte weiße Mann als solches kritisiert, sondern alle eben erwähnten Handlungen, und was darunter fällt*. Warum alte weiße Männer? Weil sich an der Spitze der gesellschaftlichen Macht, also Politik, Lobbys, Unternehmen-CEO's, meistens ältere, weiße Männer befinden.



Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass ähnliche Argumente durchaus genutzt werden, um den Täter schön zu reden und Opfern die verdiente Unterstützung vorzuenthalten. Aber: Das unterstreicht letztlich das Grundproblem der fehlerhaften Betrachtung. Wenn man "von alten weißen Männer" statt z.B. von chauvinistischen Tätern redet, lenkt das bereits vom eigentlichen Kern des Problems ab und macht es sehr leicht, die gesamte Debatte auf ein Nebengleis zu lenken. Umgekehrt macht dieses extrem weit verbreitete Prinzip es nahezu unmöglich, Ursachen zu identifizieren und zu bekämpfen. Und das sehe ich mittlerweile an vielen Stellen in Deutschland ein echtes Problem. 

Beispiel: Der Fakt, dass Benachteiligungen im Berufsleben oft von Männern ausgehen und Frauen unter den Opfern überrepräsentiert wird vereinfacht zu "[die] Männer sind für Sexismus verantwortlich" und "[die] Frauen müssen gefördert werden", was in der Praxis damit endet, Männer von bestimmten Hilfsangeboten ausgeschlossen und bei gleicher Qualifikation benachteiligt einzustellen.

Was bei diesem "Kampf der Geschlechter" aber nicht gemacht wird: Die zugrundelegenden Mechanismen prüfen und ob diese überhaupt sexistisch sind. Oft es nämlich, um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, sodass gezielt einzelne Personen bevorzugt werden, weil Entscheider und Bewerber z.B. im gleichen Golfclub, der gleichen Vereinigung, etc. sind und mal vor 40 Jahren, als es noch klare Geschlechtsunterschiede in den Anfängerzahlen gab, das gleiche studiert haben. In einem paritätischen Bewerberfeld von 52 Männern und 48 Frauen (wegen der Beliebtheit des Lebensbilds "Hausfrau" arbeiten insgesamt etwas mehr Männer) werden dann also 48 Frauen und 51 Männer benachteiligt. Die Statistik sieht aber nur, dass am Ende 1 Mann bevorzugt wurde und damit wird begründet, künftig 52 Männer zu benachteiligen, von denen 51 bereits benachteiligt waren und 48 Frauen zu bevorzugen, wobei die verteilte Gesamtunterstützung aber in einer Wiederholung trotzdem nicht reichen würde, damit eine gleich qualifizierte Frau an Stelle des alten Kumpanen eingstellt wird. Was nicht geschieht: Dass der eine Arsch, der die Diskriminierung ausübt, eins auf den Deckel bekommt. Es guckt nämlich keiner mehr hin, sondern alle aalen sich in einem simplen "Frauen verdienen im Schnitt weniger"-Weltbild.

Und das ist meiner Meinung nach mittlerweile ein echtes Problem. Nicht nur moralisch, weil es einen kleinen Teil von regelmäßig mehrfach Benachteiligten gibt, die am Ende gar keinen Fuß mehr auf den Boden kriegen (genauso, wie es umgekehrt die Golf spielende Gattin vom Chef gibt, der durch die Frauenquote für Vorstände ein gut bezahlter Posten quasi verschrieben wurde), sondern vor allem demokratisch. Wer nämlich einmal von einmal von einem Diskriminierenden eins auf die rechte Wange bekam, nur um danach von der Gesellschaft noch eins auf die linke zu erhalten und wer dann möglicherweise noch einen "du bist doch privilegiert weil du bist [z.B. Mann]" Tritt in Magengrube im Namen der "Gleichberechtigung" bekommt, der wird künftig Gleichberechtigungsmaßnahmen auch da ablehenen, wo sie gerechtfertigt sind. Ein gutes Beispiel sind Väter in Scheidung, die tatsächlich beim Zugang zu Kindern benachteiligt wurden und sich schon vor längerer Zeit organisiert haben. Anfangs ging es denen tatsächlich nur darum: Dass die Familiengerichte mal geschlechtsneutral entscheiden und "Sorgerecht geht an die Mutter" nicht mehr Automatismus ist. Nach 10-20 Jahren Kampf mit Windmühlen, während denen die Bemühungen zum Teil sogar dazu geführt haben, dass sie ihre Kinder noch seltener sehen oder gar nicht mehr bei sich leben lassen dürfen und, weil sie ja "weniger zu Versorgung beitragen" auch noch mehr Unterhalt zahlen müssen, haben sich viele davon jetzt zu radikalen Anti-Feministinnen weiterentwickelt. Was ursprünglich kein "Kampf der Geschlechter" war, sondern nur wegen dumpfer Verallgemeinerung so bezeichnet wurde, ist tatsächlich zu einem geworden.

Und genau das passiert gerade auch rund um "alte, weiße Männer". In einer mehrheitlich kaukasischen, überalteternden Gesellschaft sind alte, weiße, männliche Personen nämlich die mit großem Abstand zweigrößte Bevölkerungsgruppe überhaupt, nur ganz knapp hinter alten, weißen Frauen. Politisch sind sie sogar die bedeutendste Gruppe (weil ihre Frauen im Schnitt weniger politisch aktiv sind). Und von eben dieser größten Gruppe, die ohnehin schon nicht übermäßig progressiv war, sind mittlerweile auch die fortschrittlichen immer weniger bereit, Verbesserungen mitzutragen oder überhaupt näher zu betrachten, weil nahezu jeder Iniative erst einmal mit einer Geißelung "alter, weißer Männer" beginnt. Man sollte Leute, die einem nie etwas getan haben und nur so ähnlich aussehen, wie Täter, nicht beleidigen, wenn man deren Unterstützung will. Die werden sie einem dann nämlich aus Prinzip verweigern und in immer mehr dringenden Sachfragen herrscht deswegen Stillstand.



> Bisher hat es für mich nur den Eindruck, dass Minderheiten der Mehrheitsbevölkerung erstmal beweisen müssen, dass es Rassismus in der Gesellschaft gäbe, weil das irgendwie in Verdacht gestellt wird, als eine subjektive "Befindlichkeit".



Wie gesagt: Mittlerweile sinkt die Zuhör-Bereichtschaft derjenigen, denen man bei jeder Gelegenheit in die Fresse schlägt. Vor 10-20 Jahren hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die Existenz von Rassismus insgesamt weithin bekannt war und nicht abgestritten wurde. Was aber gefordert wurde: Das man erklärt, warum in einem bestimmten Fall Rassismus vorliegt bzw. was überhaupt genau abgeht. Damit man eben zielgerichtet dagegen vorgehen kann. Das wurde aber sehr oft nicht gemacht und stattdessen schreien EINIGE Opfer von Rassismus blind nach Geschenken. Die haben sie zwar in der Summe betrachtet verdient, aber verständlicherweise ist die Mehrheit nicht sonderlich begeistert, wenn sie Entschädigung für Taten einer Minderheit an einen TEIL der Opfer zahlen soll, während die Minderheit weitermacht und die Opfer, die nicht das Maul aufreißen, leer ausgehen. Stattdessen würde man viel lieber den Tätern das Handwerk legen und den Opfern systematisch helfen. Genau solche "was ist denn eigentlich genau los?"-Gegenfragen werden aber abgeblockt mit "Du alter, weißer Mann kannst das gar nicht verstehen, weil du bist ja nicht betroffen. Du sollst nur zahlen." Und die erwartbare Anwort lautet dann "************ dich, wer sich solche Frechheiten erlaubt, dem gehts wortwörtlich noch viel zu gut".



> Wieso ist die Geschichte des weißen Mannes (Europäers) denn eine rassistische Kategorie.



Es ist eine Kategorisierung sozihistorischer Dinge nach der Hautfarbe. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich das noch weiter erklären könnte - das ist praktisch DIE Urform von Rassismus überhaupt. Die einzigen Themen, bei denen eine Einteilung nach Hautfarben nicht rassistsich wäre, sind Schminktipps und medizinisch-biologische Untersuchungen zu Hautkrankheiten. Vielleicht noch Militärüberlegungen zu Nachttarnung. Aber sonst ist es Rassimus pur. Ich entnehme aus dem Kontext, dass die Untaten europäischer Adelshäuser und Kolonialhändler in Afrika anprangern möchtest. Aber anstatt die beim Namen zu nennen, sprichst du (viele andere übrigens auch) über eine Gruppe, die mehr ostpolnische Stallknechte und spanische Olivenpflücker als Kolinialtäter enthält. Das ist auf einem Niveau mit der Verwendung von "Ossi" in einem Satz, in dem eigentlich "Neonazi" gemeint ist. 

Ich will mich jetzt nicht echaufieren und könnte in einem Kontext, der die gemeinten Personen ohnehin einschränkt (der HIER aber NICHT gegeben ist) durchaus damit leben. Aber ich finde es schon weitaus heftiger, als[Personen der Vorfahren weitestgehend oder ausschließlich in Subsaharaafrika beheimatet waren] als "***************" zu bezeichnen. Und wie der Forenautomatismus gleich beweisen wird, ist selbst die Tolleranz von nicht ganz freundlicher, aber praktischer Sprache schon so absolut verwerflich, dass zensiert wird.
Da kann ich von jemanden, der selbst auf "korrekte Spreche" pocht, selbst wenn es umständlich wird, wohl erst recht erwarten, dass er mit gutem Beispiel vorangeht und keine Begrifflichkeiten verwendet, die jenseits von "unfreundlich" schlichtweg falsch sind und allenfalls in bestimmten Kontexten fehlerfrei interpretiert werden können.



> Beide Ideologien gingen Hand in Hand, das Motto lautete die Wilden mit den Lehren Christi zu zivilisieren. Perfiderweise gibt es dieses Motiv auch heute noch in ähnlicher Form. Ersetze im oberen Satz Lehren Christi mit Demokratie. Klingt vertaut oder?



Da kann ich noch diverse andere Dinge einsetzen - es ist die Natur von -ismen, dass sie ziemlich selbst überzeugt sind und anderen ihre Vorstellungen aufzwingen wollen  . (Ja, auch für den Pazif- und gewaltfreien Anarch-, auch wenn aus deren Selbstverständnis heraus natürlich nur reichlich wirkungslose Methoden bleiben)

Aber damit sind wieder bei dem, was ich im ersten Abschnitt dieses Posts geschrieben habe: Nur weil es Ähnlichkeiten oder Korrelationen zwischen zwei Phänomen gibt, kann man sie noch nicht gleichsetzen. Und manchmal ist das sogar schädlich. Viele Tätermechanismen im Kolonialismus des 17. und 18. Jhd. werden zum Beispiel einfach als "Rassismus" abgestempelt und damit zu einer Nebensache erklärt, die uns allenfalls historisch interessieren muss oder wenn mal ein Neonazi seine Glatze raussteckt. Wenn man sich aber z.B. den Sklavenhandel näher anguckt, dann stellt man sehr schnell fest, dass Rassentheorien allenfalls ein regulatorisches Framework waren und von den Tätern eher wegen gesellschaftlicher Akzeptanz denn aus rassistischer Überzeugung heraus benutzt wurden. Viele hätten ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken auch Kaukasier statt [Personen der Vorfahren weitestgehend oder ausschließlich in Subsaharaafrika beheimatet waren] versklavt. Was man bei näherer Betrachtung statt Rassismus findet, sind dagegen erstaunliche Parallelen beziehungsweise eine Extremform des Kapitalismus. Billige [X] aus [Y] importieren und in [Z] unter Bedingungen arbeiten zu lassen, die schnell zum Tod führen können funktioniert sowohl mit "[Personen der Vorfahren weitestgehend oder ausschließlich in Subsaharaafrika beheimatet waren]", "Afrika" und "US-Baumwollanbau" als X, Y und Z als auch mit "Kindern", "englischen Dörfern" und "Fabriken". Und heute sehen wir eine abgeschwächte Form ähnlicher Zustände in einigen chinesischen Produktionsstädten. Aber die Entrüstung bleibt weit zurück, denn was in China abläuft ist ja nur "Kapitalismus". BÖSE wäre es nur, wenn es "Rassimus" wäre...



> Nicht ganz. Die Rassenlehre gab es schon im Mittelalter, als Andalusien aus muslimischer Hand zurückerobert wurde. Die übriggebliebenen Araber wurden zwangskonvertiert und galten, aufgrund fehlender Reinheit des Blutes (limpieza de sangre), trotzdem nicht als ebenbürtige Christen. Davon abgesehen gab es Rassentheorien sehr früh in Europa* - viele wirken bis in die heutige Zeit in den Köpfen, diese gilt es verbal und argumentativ zu bekämpfen. Ich denke darin wirst Du mir zustimmen.



Berechtigte Feststellung, Rassentheorien und sogar -gesetzgebung gab es schon im antiken Griechenland. Aber sie spielten lange zweite Geige gegenüber anderen Vorstellungen. Im Mittelalter ging man gegen nicht-christliche Osmanen genauso menschenverachtend vor, wie gegen (als) nicht-christlich (erklärte) Hexen, mit denen man über zwei Ecken höchstpersönlich verwandt war. Auch die Mauren wurden in erster Linie bekriegt, damit der spanische Adel wieder an seine Macht kam, nicht weil sie einen dunkleren Teint hatten. Erst nachdem der Nationalismus im 19. Jhd. dazu führte, dass man nicht mehr per se jeden aus dem Nachbardorf oder weiter entfernt pauschal als "fremd" wahrnahm, sondern sich zum Beispiel als "Europäer" von "Afrikanern" abgrenzen wollte (obwohl Nordafrikaner mit den Nachfahren besagter spanischer Mauren viel näher verwandt sind, als mit [Personen der Vorfahren weitestgehend oder ausschließlich in Subsaharaafrika beheimatet waren]), fanden rassistische Theorien in Reinform große Anhängerschaften.



> Ok, danke für den Geschichtsexkurs. Haben paar andere User hier auch schon versucht zu erklären, wie schlimm die Geschichte der anderen Völker sind. Hört sich nur leider in meinen Ohren ungefähr so an "Ja, wir Weiße haben in den letzten Jahrhunderten weltweit viele Menschen versklavt, geplündert, ermordert, aber lass uns doch schauen was die Anderen auch vor 1000 Jahren mal gemacht haben..." Relativierung in Reinkultur. Mein Vorschlag wäre es, wenn der weiße Europäer erstmal seine eigene Kolonialgeschichte, und insbesondere ihre heutigen Auswirkungen, aufarbeitet, bevor er mit dem Finger auf andere Völker zeigt.



Und mein Vorschlag wäre, dass man Ereignisse, die mehr als 2-3 Generationen zurückliegen und deren direkt Betroffene heute gar nicht mehr leben, einfach mal ausblendet und sich stattdessen anguckt, was auf die Menschen wirkt, die heute leben  . Von daher hast du recht: Ja, mein Verweis auf die Untaten anderern Nationen war ein whataboutism. Um dir zu verdeutlichen, dass dein Verweis auf einige Europäer, die vor 200 bis 800 Jahren gelebt haben, ebenfalls ein whataboutism war. Und du bist mir wunderbar in die Falle getappt, in dem du whataboutismen (zu Recht) ablehnst, aber nur solange sie gegen dich verwendet werden  .



> Wir können meinetwegen auch gerne die Wörter "alter weißer Mann" durch rassistisch-sozialisierter weißer Mensch ersetzen - es geht hier immer noch nicht um Begrifflichkeiten, sondern um Handlungen, die einer bestimmten Gruppe zugeordnet werden muss, ohne dann allerdings den Fokus auf diese Gruppe zu legen. Die Handlungen und Denkweise sind der Dreh- und Angelpunkt.



Das würde ich tatsächlich als Fortschritt empfinden. Noch besser wäre möglicher weise "Rassistisch sozialisierter Mensch", was man auch direkt zu "Rassist" verkürzen kann (wenn nicht explizit rassitisch sozialiserte Menschen erfasst werden sollen, die sich von ihrer Sozialisation gelöst haben). Das wäre dann kurz, griffig und selbsterklärend und würde uns vielleicht mal der Frage näher bringen, um welche Handlungen und Denkweisen es hier eigentlich geht. Denn unter "alten, weißen Männern" gibt es eine ziemlich breite Palette an solchen und auch wenn ich natürlich weiß, dass hier niemand mit dem Begriff Ströbele angreifen will (genau deswegen habe ich ihn ja als Beispiel genommen), bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es große Unterschiede darin gibt, wer tatsächlich gemeint ist. Und man kann nicht sinnvoll diskutieren, wenn zwei Personen unterschiedliches meinen, aber das gleiche Wort verwenden. (Das zudem in keinem von beiden Fällen passt.)

Das ist, glaube/hoffe ich übrigens auch das Problem gewesen, worauf Thierse & Co hinauswollen: Zwar vertritt der selbst auch mal ... kontroverse ... Ansichten, aber in dem viel beachteten Beitrag scheint es ihm mir eher darum zu gehen, dass man pauschal als von Person A als "alter, weißer Mann" gecanncelt wird, weil man zum Beispiel Gendern als umständlich und nutzlos erachtet, von Person B, die diese kritik gehört, dann aber als "alter, weißer Mann" gleich noch in die Kategorien Petrolhead, Rassist und Fleischesser einsortiert wird. Obwohl man das möglicherweise gar nicht ist. Und besonders perfide: Das funktioniert auch umgekehrt. Jemand kann sich durchaus gegen Rassimus engagieren und wird dann aus einer Gruppe heraus als anti-"alter, weißer Mann" gefeiert und erhält in Folge auch Zustimmung und Unterstützung durch andere Gruppen, die "alte, weiße Männer" als Feindbild erachten, die er am nächsten Tag bei seinem Kampf GEGEN Klimaschutz investiert, was aber keinen interessiert, weil man ist ja weithin nur noch undifferenziert "gegen alte, weiße Männer" und nicht gegen Klimaschädlinge.



> Ja, genau, stimmt, ne warte, außer wenn du ein Kopftuch trägst und Lehrerin werden möchtest...



Touhé  .
(An der Stelle der Hinweis, dass das Kopftuch wegen seiner Ambivalenz meiner Meinung eigentlich das allerletzte religiöse Symbol ist, dass man in Schulen wirkungsvoll verbieten könnte aber sollte. Nicht das erste.)


----------



## hoffgang (6. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das würde ich tatsächlich als Fortschritt empfinden. Noch besser wäre möglicher weise "Rassistisch sozialisierter Mensch", was man auch direkt zu "Rassist" verkürzen kann (wenn nicht explizit rassitisch sozialiserte Menschen erfasst werden sollen, die sich von ihrer Sozialisation gelöst haben). Das wäre dann kurz, griffig und selbsterklärend und würde uns vielleicht mal der Frage näher bringen, um welche Handlungen und Denkweisen es hier eigentlich geht. Denn unter "alten, weißen Männern" gibt es eine ziemlich breite Palette an solchen und auch wenn ich natürlich weiß, dass hier niemand mit dem Begriff Ströbele angreifen will (genau deswegen habe ich ihn ja als Beispiel genommen), bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es große Unterschiede darin gibt, wer tatsächlich gemeint ist. Und man kann nicht sinnvoll diskutieren, wenn zwei Personen unterschiedliches meinen, aber das gleiche Wort verwenden. (Das zudem in keinem von beiden Fällen passt.)



Das wäre kein Fortschritt. Rassisten sind Rassisten weil sie offenkundig rassistisch sind.
Personen die aber strukturellen Rassismus fördern oder etablieren sind nicht per se rassistisch, sondern profitieren ggf. von diesen Strukturen, möchten diese also aus ganz anderen Gründen etablieren oder beibehalten. Oder zu verneinen, dass es ein Problem überhaupt gäbe, gerne auch mal "belegt" aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen - man bedenke an Beckenbauers Aussage, in Katar gäbe es keine Sklaven, denn er hätte keine gesehen.
Dasselbe gilt für sexistische Denkmuster und Handlungen.

Der Begriff AwM beinhaltet aber auch zusätzlich noch die Privilegien eben weißer Männer - derer sich Männer oftmals gar nicht bewusst sind. Ich bereite u.a. Personen auf Auslandsaufenthalte vor und alleine was man Frauen dabei alles mit auf den Weg geben muss, Dinge um die sich Männer nicht mal im Traum scheren müssen.

AwM verbindet all das oben genannte und genau deshalb ist er zutreffend. 
Wenn einzelne nicht in der Lage sind diese Trennschärfe zu ziehen, dass Alter weißer Mann nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, dass damit jeder ältere weiße Mann dieser Erde gemeint ist, dann liegt das Problem nicht im Begriff, sondern im Begriffsverständnis.

Du kannst auch nicht sagen, der Begriff wäre nicht in der öffentlichen Debatte angekommen, sicher nicht wenn aktuelle CDU Minister diesen Begriff genau in der Art und Weise wie ich ihn Dir erkläre vor bereits 5 Jahren öffentlich verwendet haben.

Und zu "man sollte Sie nicht beleidigen wenn man Ihre Unterstützung will".
Tschuldigung, mit Frauen wird seit Jahrhunderten umgegangen wie Bürger dritter Klasse, seit wenigen Jahrzehnten nur noch wie mit Bürgern zweiter Klasse. Ganz lieb bitte bitte sagen hat noch nie funktioniert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2021)

(ich spalte meine Wall of Text mal auf in der Annahme, dass eh einer dazwischen postet. Wenn nicht, dann sorry für Doppelpost.)



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich dachte dem Feminismus nach, darf eine Frau selbstbestimmt sein und sich kleiden, wie sie es möchte. Außerdem gibt es keine weltanschauliche Neutralität. Jeder Mensch bezieht irgendwie Stellung; sowohl die verschleierte Frau, als auch die Frau mit rot, pink, grün in den Haaren.
> 
> So definiert es die deutsche Mehrheitsgesellschaft, und dann kann es natürlich ja auch nur diese Lesart geben. Hat jemand mal eigentlich die Musliminnen gefragt, wie sie das Kopftuch deuten? Ich hab mal gehört, dass es religiös begründet sein soll...



Beim Kopftuch mag es da tatsächlich eine nennenswerte Menge an Überschneidungen geben, weil es bei traditionell vorderasiatisch sozialisierten Frauen besonders verbreitet ist und diese wiederum gehäuft in Familien mit traditionell vorderasiatischem, insbesondere arabisch oder türkisch geprägten Rollenbildern leben, in denen wiederum der Mann das Sagen hat. Damit das eigentlich religiöse Kopftuch ein Indiz für Personen, bei denen nicht-religiöse Unterdrückung vorliegen könnte.

Ironischerweise haben die meisten, die sich über Kopftücher echauffieren, aber kein Problem mit ähnlich traditionell-patriachalisch assoziierten Kopftüchern bei Trägerinnen deutscher Tracht und ein sehr großes Problem mit der Handvoll Niqab-Trägern, die in sämtlichen Untersuchungen, die ich bislang gesehen habe, mehrheitlich deutsche Konvertitinnen aus atheistischen oder insbesondere (streng-)christlichen Familien waren und mit ihrer Kleidungswahl vor allem den radikalen Bruch von der Dominanz des Elternhauses und damit ihre Selbstbestimmtheit zum Ausdruck bringen wollen. Aber das ist ja ein weit verbreitetes Phänomen: Bewegungen, die Symbole fremder Kulturen zu ihrem Feindbild erhaben, haben oft null Ahnung von besagten Kulturen und kämpfen eigentlich auf Basis eigener Vorurteile gegen Leute, die mehr oder minder zufällig unter diese fallen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Du hast NICHT verstanden was AwM bedeutet, absolut garnicht.



Nein. DU VERSTEHST NICHT, dass "alte, weiße Männer" ein Begriff ist, der gemäß deutscher Sprache schon lange eine Bedeutung hat und dass die Bedeutung hinten und vorne nicht auf das passt, was du eigentlich sagen willst. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass du drölftausend mal sagen musst, dass du mit "alte, weiße Männer" gar keine alten, weißen Männer meinst, und dass selbst nach diesem erheblichen Kommunikationsaufwand tatsächlich immer noch niemand weiß, wen du denn dann meinst. Wer verstanden werden will, muss sich einer gebräuchlichen Sprache bedienen und darf nicht in Codes sprechen, die keiner kennt.



> Ich hab ungefähr drölfmal geschrieben, dass AwM nicht per se alle alten weißen Männer beschreibt, sondern jene, die eine gewisse Geisteshaltung offenbaren.



Yeah. Eine "gewisse Geisteshaltung". Aber welche das ist, verrätst du immer noch nicht und anhand der Beispiele alter, weißer Männer, die nicht diese "gewisse Geisteshaltung" vertreten, kann man sie weiterhin nur grob erraten. Klimaschützer und Antifaschisten sind scheinbar keine "alten, weißen Männer". Wie sieht es mit Kommunisten aus? Fruktarier? Metal-Fans? Anhänger zentralafrikanischer Naturreligionen? Schweizer Bankiers? Wäre es nicht einfacher, die zu bezeichnende Gruppe nach einer Eigenschaft zu bezeichnen, die alle ihre Mitglieder auszeichnet? Rassisten "Rassisten" zu nennen, Konservative als "konservativ" zu bezeichnen und Sexisten "Sexismus" vorzuwerfen hat sich beispielsweise bewährt. Da versteht jeder, was gemeint ist und man kann zum eigentlichen Thema übergehen, stattdessen haben wir jetzt schon einen halben Roman rund um den Begriff "alte, weiße Männer" und noch kein einziges Wort darüber gewechselt, was "alte, weiße Männer" so machen/was man mit ihnen machen sollte/..., weil niemand so richtig versteht, wen sein Gegenüber eigentlich meint.

Anm.: Ehe man Bernie Sanders aus europäischer Sicht als progressiv bezeichnet, sollte man sich noch einmal angucken, wo seine Grenzen und Meinungen zum Thema Wirtschaft, Sozialsystemen, Vermögensunterschiede und ähnlichem liegen. Verglichen mit Bush oder gar Trump ist er sicherlich ein Schritt in Richtung unserer Verhältnisse, aber in Deutschland wäre er wahrscheinlich CSU-Mitglied mit Freunden bei der AFD. (Gibt es bei denen "alte, weiße Männer"? Jedenfalls wenig PoCs, wenig Frauen und wenig Ideen die nicht mindestens ein halbes, oft eher ein Dreiviertel Jahrhundert als sind.)




seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Unterschied zwischen "ich stehe auf Titten" und "wir sind LGBTQIA+" nicht siehst, finde ich das sehr beschämend.



Das eine ist eine Aussage über die eigenen sexuellen Präferenzen, dass zweite ist eine anmaßender Anspruch, stellvertrend für alle Mitglieder einer extrem heterogene, teils über sexuelle Präferenzen, teils über soziale Selbstwahrnehmung definierten "Gruppe" zu sprechen. Um den Unterschied ging es in meinem Post aber nicht. Da ging es darum, warum die Betonung der eigenen sexuellen Präferenz in einem asexuellen Kontext immer und nur ausschließlich dann negativ ist, wenn ein heterosexueller Mann sie ins Gespräch bringt? Als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, waren nur pädophiler, zoophiler und necrophiler Sex verboten, aber irgendwie erfahren auch heterosexuelle Männer eine negative Sonderbehandlung, wenn sie ihre Sexualität nicht verstecken.
(Was ich in asexuellen Zusammenhängen richtig finde. Man soll beim Thema bleiben und Verweise auf seine Phantasien da lassen, wo sie willkommen sind. Die eigentlich Frage ist, wie gesagt, warum L, G, B, T, T, Q, I, A, *, + und heterosexuelle Frauen alle von dieser Regel ausgenommen sind?)




seahawk schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Da stand nur das LGBTQIA+ Künster*innen Probleme durch Corona haben.



Also wenn eine Gruppe Anzeigen schaltet, um auf ihr Leid aufmerksam zu machen, dann will sie damit entweder darauf aufmerksam machen, dass sie BESONDERS leidet und BESONDERE Hilfe braucht, im Gegensatz zu allen anderen. Oder aber sie macht sich komplett lächerlich, weil sie in purer Aufmerksamkeitsgeilheit ausgegeben hat um mitzuteilen, dass es ihr genauso dreckig geht, wie allen anderen auch.

Ich kann die Anzeige leider nirgendwo im Original finden, gehe aber mal stark davon aus, dass letzteres nicht die zugrundeliegende Intention war. (Ungeachtet dessen geht dieser Zitatstrang auf meinen abstrakten Vergleich zurück. Und in dem geht es um negative Sonderbehandlung heterosexueller Männer in vergleichbaren Situationen.)



> Es ist wie wenn  jemand schreiben würde "Borussia Dortmund Fans leiden unter Corona", da würde dann auch keiner reklamieren, dass die Fans anderer Vereine ebenso darunter leiden.



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich Sport nicht interessiert und Sportberichterstattung regelmäßig ankotzt, von daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob es Berichterstattung unter dem Titel "Borussia Dortmund Fans leiden unter Corona" gibt. Aber falls ja, wäre sie genauso bescheuert und bestenfalls als Clickbaiting zu betrachten, wenn sich dahinter eben nur genauso-wie-alle-anderen leidende Personen verstecken. Upcoming storys: "Personen mit Tier in Online-Nickname leiden unter Corona", "Personen mit provokantem Spruch im Avatar leiden unter Corona",  "Moderatoren leiden unter Corona" (ach nee, die leiden in der Regel tatsächlich besonders, wenn Leute besonders gestresst sind und einige sogar mehr Freizeit als normal haben)



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das wäre kein Fortschritt. Rassisten sind Rassisten weil sie offenkundig rassistisch sind.
> Personen die aber strukturellen Rassismus fördern oder etablieren sind nicht per se rassistisch, sondern profitieren ggf. von diesen Strukturen, möchten diese also aus ganz anderen Gründen etablieren oder beibehalten.



Das sind aber gegebenenfalls auch Personen, die nicht rassistisch sozialisiert wurden. Sondern möglicherweise junge Frauen mit thailändischer Mutter und mangelndem Moralbewusstsein, die kein Problem damit haben, von der Benachteiligung anderer zu profitieren. Die sollte man nicht nicht "Rassisten" nennen, sondern zum Beispiel "Profiteure von Rassismus". Noch besser wäre es, wo möglich, die rassistischen Strukturen selbst zu bennenen. Wenn jemand zum Beispiel davon profitiert, dass Personen mit arabischem Nachnamen zu einer Wohnungsbesichtigung gar nicht erst eingeladen wird, dann ermöglicht einem diese Informationen gezielte Gegenmaßnahmen. Fordert man dagegen in der gleichen Situation etwas gegne "alte, weiße Männer" zu unternehmen, wird sich am Problem gar nichts ändern.



> Oder zu verneinen, dass es ein Problem überhaupt gäbe, gerne auch mal "belegt" aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen - man bedenke an Beckenbauers Aussage, in Katar gäbe es keine Sklaven, denn er hätte keine gesehen.
> Dasselbe gilt für sexistische Denkmuster und Handlungen.



Auch das wird durch ungünstige Begriffswahl übrigens vereinfacht: Ein Sklave ist jemand, der rechtlich als Privateigentum gilt. Selbst wenn es sowas in Quatar gäbe, könnte man es den betroffenen Menschen nicht ansehen und ein Beckenbauer könnte sich somit hinstellen und sagen "also ich hab sowas nicht gesehen". Hätte man ihn stattdessen gefragt, ob es auf quatarischen Stadienbaustellen unter prekären Sicherheitsbedingungen schwerste Arbeiten in lebensbedrohender Hitze verrichtende Arbeitsmigranten gibt und ob es denkbar wäre, dass diese für ihren Scheißjob nicht fürstlich entlohnt und sogar an der Ausreise gehindert werden. Dann hätte er nur noch "Öhmm... Is wohl so" oder "Ähhh... von sowas habe ich keine Ahnung [auf weitere Nachfrage] um Menschrechte kümmere ich mich nicht" antworten können oder aber knallhart lügen. Und, auch wenn oft ein anderer Eindruck entsteht: Die meisten Personen von öffentlichem Interesse vermeiden es händeringend, zu lügen, und wären vermutlich selbst in einem Live-Interview lieber aufgesprungen und hätten den Raum verlassen, als auf diese Fragen mit "Nein, alles wunderbar in Quatar" zu anworten. Aber niemand hat Beckenbauer so eine präzise Frage gestellt. Stattdessen wurde ein maximal Vorbelasteter, aber eben in seiner Kernbedeutung nicht zutreffender Begriff verwendet und er konnte de jure mit "Gibt es nicht" antworten, obwohl alle eigentlich beabsichtigten Anschuldigungen des Fragenden richtig gewesen wären.



> Der Begriff AwM beinhaltet aber auch zusätzlich noch die Privilegien eben weißer Männer - derer sich Männer oftmals gar nicht bewusst sind. Ich bereite u.a. Personen auf Auslandsaufenthalte vor und alleine was man Frauen dabei alles mit auf den Weg geben muss, Dinge um die sich Männer nicht mal im Traum scheren müssen.



Je nachdem, von welchem Ausland du sprichst (München? Mailand? Marsa Alam?), kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen. Aber auch hier bringt einen Vergallgemeinerung nicht weiter. Zum Beispiel ist in global tätigen Konzernen für Frauen tatsächlich schwieriger, internationale Repräsentationsaufgaben zu übernehmen, weil sie in vielen Ländern sowohl von höherrangigen Firmenpersönlichkeiten als auch potentiellen Geschäftspartnern nicht als vollwertiger Ansprechpartner anerkannt werden. Aber wenn man über den Wirkungsbereich von Thierse und Esken redet, also deutsche Politik, ist DAS auf einmal kein Thema mehr für das Justiz-, Familien- oder Arbeitsministerium und auch nichts, was man Frauenquoten oder MINT-Mädchentagen in Deutschland lösen kann. Sondern etwas, wo Entwicklungs-, Außen- und Wirtschaftsministerium Druck aufbauen, Standards durchsetzen und notfalls auch mal über die Nicht-Aufhebung von Zollschranken zu Ländern mit mangelhafter Gleichberechtigung reden müssten. Aber in der gesamten Debatte über "weiße, alte Männer" habe ich noch nie derartige Forderungen gehört. Im Gegenteil: Kolonialismusverweise sind in diesem Zusammenhang keine Seltenheit und somit auch die moralische Forderung, dass Deutschland sich nicht in die Bedingungen in anderen Ländern einmischt. Die falsche Begriffswahl führt in diesem, zugegebenermaßen etwas bemühten Beispiel, also zum Gegenteil des eigentlich beabsichtigen Effektes. (Und zu Kollateralschäden, die etwaige sinnvollere, zukünftige Maßnahmen erschwert. S.o.)



> Und zu "man sollte Sie nicht beleidigen wenn man Ihre Unterstützung will".
> Tschuldigung, mit Frauen wird seit Jahrhunderten umgegangen wie Bürger dritter Klasse, seit wenigen Jahrzehnten nur noch wie mit Bürgern zweiter Klasse. Ganz lieb bitte bitte sagen hat noch nie funktioniert.



Das nicht. Leute, die mit Frauen wie Menschen zweiter oder dritter Klasse umgehen, erwarten aber in aller Regel auch nicht, dass Frauen mit ihnen kooperieren. Sondern dass sie gehorchen. Und das klappt(e), sehr zum Leidwesen der Arschlöcher, nur solange, wie Frauen tatsächlich untergeordnet waren. Als jemand, der keine Macht über "alte, weiße Männer" hat, wird man mit den Methoden, die Chauvinisten gegenüber rechtlich und materiell abhängigen Frauen gebraucht haben, aber auch nichts erzielen. Wenn du gegen die heutigen, eigentlichen Übeltäter wirksam vorgehen willst, solltest du sehr wohl ein "bitte macht mit" auch an die gering pigmentierten, älteren, männlichen Mitglieder der Bevölkerung richten, denn die haben enormes politisches Gewicht und es lohnt sich somit, einen Teil davon auf seine Seite zu ziehen. Wenn man eine Beschreibung dieser Personen dagegen zum Kraftausdruck erhebt...
Ich sag mal so: Man würde auch nicht zu Neukaledoniern gehen und sie auffordern, was gegen [kriminelle]"Kanacken" zu unternehmen. Jedenfalls nicht zweimal  .


----------



## seahawk (7. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wenn eine Gruppe Anzeigen schaltet, um auf ihr Leid aufmerksam zu machen, dann will sie damit entweder darauf aufmerksam machen, dass sie BESONDERS leidet und BESONDERE Hilfe braucht, im Gegensatz zu allen anderen. Oder aber sie macht sich komplett lächerlich, weil sie in purer Aufmerksamkeitsgeilheit ausgegeben hat um mitzuteilen, dass es ihr genauso dreckig geht, wie allen anderen auch.
> 
> Ich kann die Anzeige leider nirgendwo im Original finden, gehe aber mal stark davon aus, dass letzteres nicht die zugrundeliegende Intention war. (Ungeachtet dessen geht dieser Zitatstrang auf meinen abstrakten Vergleich zurück. Und in dem geht es um negative Sonderbehandlung heterosexueller Männer in vergleichbaren Situationen.)



Ich gehe dann mal davon aus, dass Dich Protestaktionen der Tätowierer*innen, Nagelkünstler*innen, des Einzelhandels, der Restaurantbetreibenden oder der Sexarbeiter*innen auch so aufgeregt haben.


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich gehe dann mal davon aus, dass Dich Protestaktionen der Tätowierer*innen, Nagelkünstler*innen, des Einzelhandels, der Restaurantbetreibenden oder der Sexarbeiter*innen auch so aufgeregt haben.


Eher wenn es Protestaktionen der "heterosexuellen Tätowierer*innen", der "christlichen Restaurantbetreiber", der "männlichen Sexarbeiter" o.Ä. gewesen wären  .
Das zusätzliche Adjektiv hat da einfach nichts zu suchen.


----------



## seahawk (7. März 2021)

Wie wäre es mit mallorqinischen Immobilienmaklern? 









						Risikogebiet: Minkner schreibt an deutschen Botschafter
					

Berlin solle die Quarantänevorschrift "sofort aufheben", fordert Lutz Minkner




					www.mallorcazeitung.es


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. März 2021)

Ich würde gerne in diesen Thread folgende Diskussionsrunde werfen. Diese Runde ist als Antwort auf die WDR Talksendung "Die letzte Instanz" entstanden, in denen unbetroffene, weiße Deutsche sich über Minderheiten unterhalten und dadurch wieder im öffentlichen Diskurs die Deutungshoheit bekommen konnten.
In "Die beste Instanz" wurde dieses Prinzip umgekehrt und richtig gestellt; Aktivisten und Wissenschaftler der POC-Community sprechen in dieser Runde über Themen wie Antisemitismus, Antimuslimischer Rassismus, rassistischer Sprachgebrauch, etc.
In diesem Kontext sollte erwähnt sein, dass die Sendung durch Eigeninitiative von der POC-Aktivistin und Stand-Up-Comedian Enissa Amani entstanden ist.

Und natürlich wird auch darauf eingegangen, wieso es wichtig ist, das Problem mit dem Adjektiv weiß zu benennen und nicht "nur" Rassismus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r45_9wvbDoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit mallorqinischen Immobilienmaklern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine lokale Vereinigung wehrt sich gegen eine auf ihre Lokalität definierte Einstufung -> passt zum Thema.
Iberisch stämmige Makler von Mallorca -> Der erste Teil ist vollkommen unerheblich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eher wenn es Protestaktionen der "heterosexuellen Tätowierer*innen", der "christlichen Restaurantbetreiber", der "männlichen Sexarbeiter" o.Ä. gewesen wären  .
> Das zusätzliche Adjektiv hat da einfach nichts zu suchen.



Exakt!
Wenn eine bestimmte Berufsgruppe auf spezifische Probleme ihrer Berufsgruppe aufmerksam machen will, ist das legitim. (Ob einem z.B. die Einzelhändler dann sympathisch sind, wenn sie monatelang möglichst viele Leute ohne jegliche Vorsichtsmaßnahmen auf kleinstem Raum versammeln und dann vollkommen berechtigt dicht machen müssen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.) Aber wenn sich jemand als sexuell definierte Gruppe zu einem Thema meldet, obwohl es im Rahmen dieses Themas überhaupt keine sexualspezifischen Regelungen oder Mechanismen gibt und damit auch keine spezifischen sexuellen Probleme, dann verlangt er schlichtweg eine Sonderbehandlung und Bevorteilung gegenüber anderen Leuten, die genau die gleichen Probleme, aber eine andere sexuelle Orientierung haben. Und Leute die sich für was besseres halten bzw. so behandelt werden wollen, stehen sehr weit oben auf meiner Liste von Personen, die ich nicht ausstehen kann.

Eine Demo von lgbttiq**A*+ Sexarbeitern, egal zu welchem Thema, wäre aber mal kreativ  .



seahawk schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit mallorqinischen Immobilienmaklern?



Regen Immobilienmakler nicht allgemein jeden auf  ?


----------



## seahawk (7. März 2021)

Und das stört euch exakt weil?


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2021)

Das:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...dann verlangt er schlichtweg eine Sonderbehandlung und Bevorteilung gegenüber anderen Leuten, die genau die gleichen Probleme, aber eine andere sexuelle Orientierung haben. Und Leute die sich für was besseres halten bzw. so behandelt werden wollen, stehen sehr weit oben auf meiner Liste von Personen, die ich nicht ausstehen kann.


----------



## hoffgang (7. März 2021)

@ruyven_macaran 

Da Dir nur daran liegt endlos über den Begriff zu diskutieren, nicht aber über die einhergehenden Probleme werde ich auf deine "Argumente" nicht länger eingehen. Wenn du dich so krampfhaft gegen etwas positionieren willst, dass du sogar den Beckenbauer Fail noch schönredest, dann ist das eben so, aber dann auch die Mühe nicht wert Dir Begrifflichkeiten oder Umstände zu erklären.

Und die Ausrede "niemand hat ihm eine präzise Frage gestellt" ist ironischerweise das übliche Schlupfloch Alter weißer Männer. Man weiß genau worüber geredet wird, aber da niemand mit 2 nachkommastellen exakt gefragt hat konnte man ja gar nicht anders als ausweichend antworten. 
Beckenbauer wird in Schutz genommen, weil nicht präzise genug gefragt wurde, einer Iranerin der Anwalt verweigert, weil man Ihre Aussage nicht dahingehend interpretiert hat. Privilegien der alten weißen Männer par excellence.

Den Begriff AwM ablehnen, aber exakt in deren Sinne dagegen argumentieren. In Conclusio nur ein weiterer Beleg dafür, dass er absolut zutreffend und passend ist.


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2021)

Es geht nicht darum dir den/die Begriff(e) zu verbieten oder jemanden in Schutz zu nehmen sondern zu erklären warum diese Begriffswahl den eigentlichen (/hoffentlichen) Zielen ihrer Nutzer entgegen arbeitet. Wer als Minderheit auch den Teil der Mehrheit beleidigt/nervt der eigentlich seinen Anliegen positiv gegenüber steht darf sich nicht wundern wenn die über kurz oder lang (im besten Fall nur) auf Durchzug schaltet.


----------



## hoffgang (7. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum dir den/die Begriff(e) zu verbieten oder jemanden in Schutz zu nehmen sondern zu erklären warum diese Begriffswahl den eigentlichen (/hoffentlichen) Zielen ihrer Nutzer entgegen arbeitet. Wer als Minderheit auch den Teil der Mehrheit beleidigt/nervt der eigentlich seinen Anliegen positiv gegenüber steht darf sich nicht wundern wenn die über kurz oder lang (im besten Fall nur) auf Durchzug schaltet.


Olstyle, der Gegenüber der so bezeichnet wird steht bei den wichtigen Themen unserer Zeit sowieso schon auf Dauerdurchzug. SO erreicht man wenigstens mal ne Empörungsdebatte weil die "Betroffenen" jetzt einen auf Mimimi machen und man wenigstens mal das Thema indirekt in die öffentliche Diskussion bringt.

AwM ist eine Entwicklung der Ignoranz der AwMs der letzten Jahrzehnte, wenn man mit dem "Gegenüber" vernünftig, sachorientiert und zukunftsgerichtet hätte diskutieren können, dann würde es den Begriff nicht geben.
Wenn struktureller Sexiusmus & Rassismus keine Rolle mehr spielen würden, dann würde es den Begriff nicht geben.

@Ja---sin 
Danke für die Beste Instanz. Hier reden nämlich wieder vornehmlich weiße Männer über das Thema, da sind andere Blickwinkel extrem wichtig und willkommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @Ja---sin
> Danke für die Beste Instanz. Hier reden nämlich wieder vornehmlich weiße Männer über das Thema, da sind andere Blickwinkel extrem wichtig und willkommen.


Sehr gerne, ich hoffe, dass Andere sich das anschauen. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass es für weiße Menschen, und insbesondere für AwMs, sehr schwer zu ertragen ist, dass da eine gebildete Gruppe von POCs über Rassismus der weißen Menschen in BRD sprechen. Aber gut, so geht es POCs seit Jahrzehnten, wenn Weiße in Talkrunden über sie gesprochen haben...


----------



## seahawk (7. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das:



Sorry, das findet nur in eurem Kopf statt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kritische Ansicht, die selbe Begründung können Reaktionäre auch für andere Personengruppen anbringen und das wollen wir dann doch wieder nicht.


Aber genau das geschieht schon seitens AwMs. Racial Profiling seitens Polizei ist in den USA schon lange ein Thema und werden auch hier zunehmend, aber immer noch zu wenig, thematisiert. Der größte Unterschied bleibt, dass AwM durch das Label AwM strukturell nicht benachteiligt sind, im Gegenteil es ist genau die Bevölkerungsgruppe der AwM, die bewusst oder unbewusst, am meisten benachteiligt. Und um nichts anderes geht es bei dieser bewusst kontroversen Bezeichnung.

Hier ne super Reportage über strukturellen Rassismus in unserer Gesellschaft.









						Die Macht der Vorurteile
					

Menschen jeglicher Hautfarbe und Herkunft sind im Erbgut zu mehr als 99,99 Prozent gleich. Dennoch ist Rassismus in Deutschland tief verwurzelt.




					www.3sat.de


----------



## hoffgang (8. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Aber genau das geschieht schon seitens AwMs. Racial Profiling seitens Polizei ist in den USA schon lange ein Thema und werden auch hier zunehmend, aber immer noch zu wenig, thematisiert. Der größte Unterschied bleibt, dass AwM durch das Label AwM strukturell nicht benachteiligt sind, im Gegenteil es ist genau die Bevölkerungsgruppe der AwM, die bewusst oder unbewusst, am meisten benachteiligt. Und um nichts anderes geht es bei dieser bewusst kontroversen Bezeichnung.


Danke - ich wünschte manchmal mein Panzerhirn würde solche eloquenten Zusammenfassungen zulassen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Aber genau das geschieht schon seitens AwMs.


"Die machen das aber auch"
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie haben die Argumentation von einem Kindergartenkind.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Danke - ich wünschte manchmal mein Panzerhirn würde solche eloquenten Zusammenfassungen zulassen.


Ich glaube eher, dass du zu viel mit den Spos gesoffen hast^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> "Die machen das aber auch"
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie haben die Argumentation von einem Kindergartenkind.


Nicht inhaltlich auf meinen Post eingehen, ihn sogar missverstehen und daraufhin noch persönlich werden - sehr konstruktiv!


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nicht inhaltlich auf meinen Post eingehen, ihn sogar missverstehen und daraufhin noch persönlich werden - sehr konstruktiv!


Du kritisiert, zurecht, eine Haltung. Willst es aber mit gleicher Münze heimzahlen, genau darum geht es. 

Und nein, das war nicht persönlich. Sonst würde da "Du" stehen, das war auf die Menschen mit dieser Argumentation bezogen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du kritisiert, zurecht, eine Haltung. Willst es aber mit gleicher Münze heimzahlen, genau darum geht es.


Wenn ich sage, die AwM ist die Bevölkerungsgruppe, von der - bewusst, als auch unbewusst - am meisten Benachteiligung und Diskriminierung gegenüber anderen Menschen ausgeht, inwieweit habe ich dann mit gleicher Münze heimgezahlt?


----------



## seahawk (9. März 2021)

Ich finde das ist zu aktiv formuliert. Ich glaube das passiert nicht bewusst, aber sie kommen halt aus einer Lebensrealität in der sie selten bis nie Diskriminierung erfahren haben und natürlich ist im Alter das Thema der sexuellen Identität auch deutlich weniger relevant als in jungen Jahren, besonders wenn die eigene Identität auch nie kontrovers war. 

Das ist halt wie die Wichtigkeit von funktionierendem W-Lan. Wolfgang Thierse kommt sicher besser ohne aus als ein Teenager. Deswegen orienitieren sich die Ausbaupläne für das Netz aber nicht am Bedarf von Herrn Thierse oder seiner Altersgruppe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist zu aktiv formuliert. Ich glaube das passiert nicht bewusst, aber sie kommen halt aus einer Lebensrealität in der sie selten bis nie Diskriminierung erfahren haben...


Du hast natürlich Recht. Ich werde auf dein Zitat bezugnehmend im Ursprungspost eine passivere Formulierung wählen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage, die AwM ist die Bevölkerungsgruppe


Der Begriff

Ich nenne den Migranten der in der zweiten Generation ist ja auch nicht Ausländer. Isser nicht. Punkt, Ende.


----------



## hoffgang (9. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich nenne den Migranten der in der zweiten Generation ist ja auch nicht Ausländer. Isser nicht. Punkt, Ende.


Löblich. 
Problematisch aber, dass der Migrant in zweiter Generation jeden Tag als Ausländer wahrgenommen wird.
"Wo kommst du her?" "Nein, wo du WIRKLICH herkommst wollte ich wissen."

Das ist wie ein buntes Dinopflaster auf einen offenen Oberschenkelhalsbruch zu kleben.
Alle paar Wochen dann eine Reportage mit dem Tenor "Menschen die Ali heißen haben es schwerer eine Wohnung zu finden / einen Job zu bekommen... als Menschen die Alexander heißen". Dann fühlen wir uns 2 Minuten betroffen, aber halt auch nur 2 Minuten weil wir insgeheim froh sind, dass hier schonmal weniger Konkurrenz für uns geschaffen ist.

Und das wird nicht besser solange wir nicht ein generelles Umdenken in diesem Land bekommen. Deswegen ist die Debatte, ob der Begriff AwM rassistisch wäre, so lächerlich verlogen, denn er prangert jene an, die genau die 3 Zeilen weiter oben beschriebenen Probleme jeden Tag unterstützen, aktiv wie inaktiv.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. März 2021)

Ich glaube langsam, dass es mit Absicht missverstanden wird, worum es hier geht...


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Problematisch aber, dass der Migrant in zweiter Generation jeden Tag als Ausländer wahrgenommen wird.
> "Wo kommst du her?" "Nein, wo du WIRKLICH herkommst wollte ich wissen."


Wie gesagt, passiert selbst mir ohne Migrant zu sein.
Aber auch von POC 
Passiert immer, wenn man nicht der Mehrheit entspricht. Komm mal mit nem Dialekt irgendwo hin, du wirst auch gefragt wo du her kommst.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Menschen die Ali heißen haben es schwerer eine Wohnung zu finden / einen Job zu bekommen... als Menschen die Alexander heißen


Find ich nicht gut, aber warum man seine Kinder in der 4ten Generation in Deutschland immer noch Ali nennen muss verstehe ich auch nicht. Man grenzt sich damit selbst aus.
Nicht wegen dem Namen selbst wohlbemerkt.


hoffgang schrieb:


> ob der Begriff AwM rassistisch wäre


Ich habe ihn populistisch genannt, denn das ist die Intention dahinter.
Rassismus ist nicht die Intention dahinter.


----------



## Leob12 (9. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich dachte dem Feminismus nach, darf eine Frau selbstbestimmt sein und sich kleiden, wie sie es möchte. Außerdem gibt es keine weltanschauliche Neutralität. Jeder Mensch bezieht irgendwie Stellung; sowohl die verschleierte Frau, als auch die Frau mit rot, pink, grün in den Haaren.
> 
> So definiert es die deutsche Mehrheitsgesellschaft, und dann kann es natürlich ja auch nur diese Lesart geben. Hat jemand mal eigentlich die Musliminnen gefragt, wie sie das Kopftuch deuten? Ich hab mal gehört, dass es religiös begründet sein soll...


Die meiste Kritik dieser Art bezieht sich nicht darauf dass eine Frau ein islamisches religiöses Symbol in einer staatlichen Einrichtung trägt, sondern dass es sich um ein religiöses Symbol handelt. Wenn ich noch einen Schritt weitergehe und auch sämtliche andere religiöse Symbole nicht in der Schule haben will? 


seahawk schrieb:


> Natürlich sind sie keine Männer, trotzdem sind sie alt und weiß. Grundsätzlich ist es aber schon etwas anderes ob eine Frau auf eine gendergerechte Sprache oder auf eine gendergerechte Identität verzichten mag, oder ob ihr ein Mann die Wahl absprechen möchte. Dies gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Identitäten.
> 
> Der weiße hetreosexuelle Mann ist sicherlich eine der angenhemsten und diskriminierungsfreisten Identitäten, zu denen man sich bekennen kann. Er sollte sich daher in Zurückhaltung üben, wenn es um das Selbstfindungsbedürfnis anderer Identitäten und die Integration ihrer Werte in eine inklusive, gerechte und offene Gesellschaft geht.
> 
> Und Cancel Culture sehe ich auch nicht als Problem. Das ist nur ein Versuch die gesellschaftliche Veränderung zu bremsen. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die "Betroffenen" auch keinen Raum für linke, islamistische Transgendermeinungen in ihrem Machtbereich frei halten.


Hat man Frauen denn dazu gefragt ob sie diese ganzen Gender-Maßnahmen überhaupt wollen, oder ist das eine kleine Minderheit?   

Ich glaube den Raum für dein hier genanntes Beispiel an Meinungen gibt es ohnehin nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Da Dir nur daran liegt endlos über den Begriff zu diskutieren, nicht aber über die einhergehenden Probleme werde ich auf deine "Argumente" nicht länger eingehen.




Bislang kam von dir REIN GAR NICHTS außer diesem wortwörtlich falschen Begriff. Also wie soll ich über etwas anderes diskutieren? Und wieso verweigerst du die Diskussion zu der bescheuerten Begriffswahl kategorisch?



> Wenn du dich so krampfhaft gegen etwas positionieren willst, dass du sogar den Beckenbauer Fail noch schönredest,...
> Und die Ausrede "niemand hat ihm eine präzise Frage gestellt" ist ironischerweise das übliche Schlupfloch...



Ich rede nichts schön, sondern ich beschreibe, DAS er dieses Schlupfloch genutzt war. Und dass ihm das nur möglich war, weil sich die fragenden unpräzise ausgedrückt haben.



> Beckenbauer wird in Schutz genommen,



Diese Unterstellung nimmst du bitte zurück.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Olstyle, der Gegenüber der so bezeichnet wird steht bei den wichtigen Themen unserer Zeit sowieso schon auf Dauerdurchzug.



Du willst "alte, weiße Männer" also gar nicht ansprechen, sondern ausschließlich beleidigen...



> SO erreicht man wenigstens mal ne Empörungsdebatte weil die "Betroffenen" jetzt einen auf Mimimi machen und man wenigstens mal das Thema indirekt in die öffentliche Diskussion bringt.



Bislang erreichst du nur eins: Eine Debatte darüber, dass du unwillens bist, dich verständlich auszudrücken. Darauf kann die Öffentlichkeit auch verzichten und ich finde es reichlich schade, dass dadurch z.B. Debatten über Rassismus der Raum genommen wird.




Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich glaube langsam, dass es mit Absicht missverstanden wird, worum es hier geht...



Und ich frage weiterhin, wie potentiellen Diskussionsteilnehmer hier überhaupt wissen sollen, worum es geht, wenn nicht einmal Begrifflichkeiten klar sind? Nicht jeder hat Lust/Zeit, sich lange Fernsehbeiträge anzugucken und es ist eigentlich auch nicht Sinn eines Forums, dort nur Links nach extern zu sammeln, anstatt selbst Argumente anzubringen. Abgesehen von deinen beiden Links und der Startdebatte, dass u.a. Thierse wegen seiner Meinung angegangen wird, beschäftigt sich dieser Thread fast nur mit sich selbst.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Die meiste Kritik dieser Art bezieht sich nicht darauf dass eine Frau ein islamisches religiöses Symbol in einer staatlichen Einrichtung trägt, sondern dass es sich um ein religiöses Symbol handelt. Wenn ich noch einen Schritt weitergehe und auch sämtliche andere religiöse Symbole nicht in der Schule haben will?



Interessanterweise gehen die meisten Gegner des Kopftuchs eben nicht diesen weiteren Schritt. Im Gegenteil: Gerade auch CSU-Mitglieder haben sich dagegen ausgesprochen und das sind die Heinis, die in ihrem eigenen Land nicht nur keine allgemeine religiöse Neutralität der Lehrkräfte durchsetzen, sondern sogar noch Kreuze an die Wand nageln (durch den Ministerpräsidenten persönlich), um jedem Muslim, Hindu, Buddhisten, sowie allen in Deutschland selteneren Religionen und auch allen Atheisten und Agnostikern klar zu machen: Du bist ein Schüler zweiter Klasse und wirst unseren Ansprüchen schon per Definition nicht gerecht. Wenn ich Lehrerin wäre (gleich welchen Glaubens) würde ich in Bayern mit Kopftuch in die Klasse kommen, es abnehmen, und an besagtes Kreuz hängen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Find ich nicht gut, aber warum man seine Kinder in der 4ten Generation in Deutschland immer noch Ali nennen muss verstehe ich auch nicht. Man grenzt sich damit selbst aus.
> Nicht wegen dem Namen selbst wohlbemerkt.


Integration ist die Sprache des Landes zu erlernen und sich an die Gesetze zu halten. Alles darüber hinaus ist der Wunsch nach Assimilation, und das Familien selber schuld daran sind, dass ihre Kinder in der Gesellschaft aufgrund ihres "Nicht-Bio-Deutsch"-Namens diskriminiert werden ist einfach nur zynisch. Die Schuld trägt hier eindeutig die diskriminierende Mehrheitsgesellschaft, die nicht Pluralismus leben möchte, obwohl sie im Grundgesetz sogar verankert ist.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die meiste Kritik dieser Art bezieht sich nicht darauf dass eine Frau ein islamisches religiöses Symbol in einer staatlichen Einrichtung trägt, sondern dass es sich um ein religiöses Symbol handelt. Wenn ich noch einen Schritt weitergehe und auch sämtliche andere religiöse Symbole nicht in der Schule haben will?


Ja, das wurde geschickt umgangen, indem gesagt wird, dass es von der Größe des religiösen Symbols abhängt, in dem Wissen natürlich, dass Kopftücher zu groß und Kreuze zu klein sind...et voila struktureller antimuslimischer Rassismus









						EuGH-Gutachten: Kopftuch-Verbot am Arbeitsplatz ist zulässig
					

Darf einer musliminischen Lehrerin das Tragen des Kopftuches am Arbeitsplatz untersagt werden? Ja, ein solches Verbot ist zulässig, besagt ein Gutachten des EuGH. Es gelte jedoch nicht generell für religiöse Symbole.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bislang kam von dir REIN GAR NICHTS außer diesem wortwörtlich falschen Begriff. Also wie soll ich über etwas anderes diskutieren? Und wieso verweigerst du die Diskussion zu der bescheuerten Begriffswahl kategorisch?


Es gibt die kritische Weißseins-Forschung* (übernommen aus dem amerikanischen "Critical Whiteness Theory") in der auch die Privilegierung der Weißen, darum geht es nämlich auch bei AwM, einen großen Themenkomplex einnimmt. Ich bin gerne bereit, den Begriff AwM zur Seite zu legen, wohlbewusst, dass wir früher oder später eh wieder dazu kommen werden, weil hier allen klar sein sollte, dass gesellschaftliche Macht am meisten in den Händen von AwM liegt, und an Stelle von AwM können wir dann von weißen Privilegien sprechen.

Somit wählen wir ein Begriff aus der Sozialwissenschaft, der tatsächlich soziologisch gesehen, auch viel sinnvoller ist, da es viel mehr die gesamte weiße Mehrheitsgesellschaft in den Fokus rückt.

Einverstanden? Wenn ja, dann könnten wir nämlich auch endlich mal inhaltlich werden, mit einer Frage, ob Dir, und allen Lesern hier klar ist, was Privilegien von Weißen sind und wie diese sich im Alltag äußern?

*
	

	




						Weißsein
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ich frage weiterhin, wie potentiellen Diskussionsteilnehmer hier überhaupt wissen sollen, worum es geht, wenn nicht einmal Begrifflichkeiten klar sind? Nicht jeder hat Lust/Zeit, sich lange Fernsehbeiträge anzugucken und es ist eigentlich auch nicht Sinn eines Forums, dort nur Links nach extern zu sammeln, anstatt selbst Argumente anzubringen.


Argumente wurden eigentlich reichlich vorgebracht, wenn man sie denn als solche versteht, und externe Beiträge ergänzen, insbesondere dieses Thema, sehr gut. Schade, dass Du keine Zeit finden konntest, sie anzuschauen, aber vielleicht gibt es welche, die Interesse haben und mehr Zeit finden für dieses schwerwiegende Thema.


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Integration ist die Sprache des Landes zu erlernen und sich an die Gesetze zu halten.


Sehr kurz gegriffen.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Alles darüber hinaus ist der Wunsch nach Assimilation


Nicht nur der Wunsch, es ist die Notwendigkeit.
Wenn wir das was wir haben weiter machen, dann haben wir neben der Mehrheitsgesellschaft viele
Kleingruppen. Das ist nicht wünschenswert, das führt zu einem "Wir und Die".  Zwangsläufig.
Daher muss man Multikulti auch verdammt kritisch sehen (im Gegensatz zu einer Multiethischen Gesellschaft).


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht nur der Wunsch, es ist die Notwendigkeit.
> Wenn wir das was wir haben weiter machen, dann haben wir neben der Mehrheitsgesellschaft viele
> Kleingruppen. Das ist nicht wünschenswert, das führt zu einem "Wir und Die".  Zwangsläufig.
> Daher muss man Multikulti auch verdammt kritisch sehen (im Gegensatz zu einer Multiethischen Gesellschaft).


Demokratie heißt Pluralität zulassen und aushalten - das ist nicht immer leicht, aber zwingend notwendig. Was wäre die Alternative? Umerziehungslager, wie in China, wo Uighuren, auch mit dem Namen Ali, zwangsassimiliert werden?

Gerade ein passendes Zitat zum Thread gelesen...

"Die Situation in unserem Land lässt sich auf folgende Formel bringen: Während es unten äußerst heterogen zugeht, sich dort Frauen wie Männer, Deutsche mit und ohne Einwanderungsgeschichte, Ost- und Westdeutsche versammeln, wird die Gesellschaft, je weiter man nach oben schaut, immer homogener. Bildungschancen, gesellschaftlicher Aufstieg und Wohlstand sind aufs Engste mit der Frage verknüpft, aus welcher gesellschaftlichen Gruppe man stammt, welches Geschlecht man hat.* Und ganz oben versammeln sich eben überproportional weiße Männer aus Westdeutschland.* All das ist durch zahlreiche Daten zuletzt immer präziser bewiesen worden. Werden deshalb die Attacken im Moment lauter?"

Quelle:
	

	




						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Demokratie heißt Pluralität zulassen und aushalten - das ist nicht immer leicht


Parallelgesellschaften sind nicht zuzulassen.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Was wäre die Alternative?


Ein anderes Mindset und wir dürfen uns von anderen Ländern nicht reinreden lassen.
Denk an die USA, diese Anpassung hat zumindest innerhalb der eingewanderten Europäer gut funktioniert. Keiner unterscheidet mehr zwischen "kam aus Deutschland, Frankreich etc"
Wie es weniger gut funktioniert hat sieht man an Kanada, Stichwort Québec. Wo die Franzosen immer noch meinen sie hätten was zu sagen, wie bei uns Erdogan meinte er könnte türkischstämmige Migranten als fünfte Kolonne nutzen. 

Gegen das müssen wir resilient sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Parallelgesellschaften sind nicht zuzulassen.


Definier das bitte und erläutere mal, welche Gesetze das nicht zulassen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein anderes Mindset und wir dürfen uns von anderen Ländern nicht reinreden lassen.
> Denk an die USA, diese Anpassung hat zumindest innerhalb der eingewanderten Europäer gut funktioniert. Keiner unterscheidet mehr zwischen "kam aus Deutschland, Frankreich etc"
> Wie es weniger gut funktioniert hat sieht man an Kanada, Stichwort Québec. Wo die Franzosen immer noch meinen sie hätten was zu sagen.


Eins der rassistischsten Länder der Welt als Positivbeispiel anzuführen kann nur ironisch gemeint sein...wobei stimmt, es unterscheidet in den USA tatsächlich keiner mehr, aus welcher Ecke aus Europa man kommt, es wird "nur" noch in Weiß, Schwarz, Latino, Muslim unterschieden...


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Definier das bitte und erläutere mal, welche Gesetze das nicht zulassen.


Gesunder Menschenverstand. 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Eins der rassistischsten Länder der Welt als Positivbeispiel anzuführen kann nur ironisch gemeint sein...


Eingeengt auf das Argument ist das zweifellos richtig und es spricht nicht für dich, dass du dich erst darüber lustig machst und es dann komplett bestätigst. 
Aber davon ab, auch Latinos, Schwarze und Moslems die dort leben sagen "WIR SIND AMERIKANER". 
Such das mal in der türkischen oder polnischen Community in Deutschland.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gesunder Menschenverstand.


Du weichst meiner Frage aus. Nochmal: Was sind Parallelgesellschaften?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Eingeengt auf das Argument ist das zweifellos richtig und es spricht nicht für dich, dass du dich erst darüber lustig machst und es dann komplett bestätigst.
> Aber davon ab, auch Latinos, Schwarze und Moslems die dort leben sagen "WIR SIND AMERIKANER".
> Such das mal in der türkischen oder polnischen Community in Deutschland.


Weil Du in Deutschland jahrehntelang auch nicht als "vollwertiger" Deutscher akzeptiert wurdest und wirst, als Mensch mit offensichtlichen Wurzeln aus anderen Teilen der Welt, daher haben Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund witzigerweise das Wort Bio-Deutscher ins Leben gerufen 
Aber auch wenn, worin liegt das Problem, das Menschen mit türkischen und polnischen Wurzeln in Deutschland sich weiterhin als Türken oder Polen identifizieren?


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn, worin liegt das Problem, das Menschen mit türkischen und polnischen Wurzeln in Deutschland sich weiterhin als Türken oder Polen identifizieren?


Jeder kann sich indentifizieren als was er will, man kann aber dann auch die berechtigte Frage stellen, warum man dann in Deutschland lebt und warum man in aller Regel auch den Deutschen Pass haben will?!

Was seit tausenden von Jahren für Migration gilt, gilt auch immer noch im 21. Jh, wenn man irgendwo zu Gast ist, passt man sich an, wenn das "Gästeverhältnis" dauerhaft wird, werden soll, integriert man sich und assimiliert sich nach 2-3 Generationen. Alles andere führt ausschließlich zu Problemen oder Krieg.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was seit tausenden von Jahren für Migration gilt, gilt auch immer noch im 21. Jh, wenn man irgendwo zu Gast ist, passt man sich an, wenn das "Gästeverhältnis" dauerhaft wird, werden soll, integriert man sich und assimiliert sich nach 2-3 Generationen. Alles andere führt ausschließlich zu Problemen oder Krieg.


Das würde ich nicht pauschalisieren.
Die Amische in den USA leben seit mehr als 3 Generationen dort, leben aber trotzdem in ihrer Blase und schaden tun sie niemanden.


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht pauschalisieren.
> Die Amische in den USA leben seit mehr als 3 Generationen dort, leben aber trotzdem in ihrer Blase und schaden tun sie niemanden.


Die nehmen aber nicht an der Gesellschaft teil und es handelt sich um ein paar tausend Leute von 340 Millionen, die dazu auch noch Gebietsbeschränkt sind, sprich es gibt sie glaube ich nur in einem kleinen Gebiet in Pennsylvania.
Das ist wohl kaum mit der türkischen oder rusischen Community in Deutschland zu vergleichen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl kaum mit der türkischen oder rusischen Community in Deutschland zu vergleichen.


Und du willst die Millionen türkisch und russisch stämmige, die hier völlig normal leben, gegen ein paar ewig gestrige stellen?
Es gibt hier auch genügend "Bio" Deutsche, die total bekloppte Ansichten vertreten und sich niemals integrieren.
Du wirst immer einen gewissen Prozentsatz haben, der total bekloppt ist. Das muss die Gesellschaft aushalten, anders geht es nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Du weichst meiner Frage aus. Nochmal: Was sind Parallelgesellschaften?


Das ist eine neue Frage  
Gesellschaften die ihre eigenen Regeln haben und an der Mehrheitsgesellschaft nicht teilnehmen. 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn, worin liegt das Problem, das Menschen mit türkischen und polnischen Wurzeln in Deutschland sich weiterhin als Türken oder Polen identifizieren?


Ich möchte das präziseren "mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft". 
Wo das Problem liegt kannst du an Erdogan und den Deutschtürken sehen. Oder in der Ukraine. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Amische in den USA leben seit mehr als 3 Generationen dort, leben aber trotzdem in ihrer Blase und schaden tun sie niemanden.


Ja, aber die sehen sich mWn. trotzdem als Amerikaner.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder kann sich indentifizieren als was er will, man kann aber dann auch die berechtigte Frage stellen, warum man dann in Deutschland lebt und warum man in aller Regel auch den Deutschen Pass haben will?!


Weil der Großteil der Migranten in den 60ern schon von Deutschland eingeladen wurde, um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln, daher kannst du ruhig mal den Ball flach halten, mit solchen überheblichen Fragen, warum sie denn hier leben, und vielleicht im Gegenzug dankbar sein, dass auf den Rücken dieser Menschen ein großer Teil unseres heutigen Wohlstandes entstanden ist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was seit tausenden von Jahren für Migration gilt, gilt auch immer noch im 21. Jh, wenn man irgendwo zu Gast ist, passt man sich an, wenn das "Gästeverhältnis" dauerhaft wird, werden soll, integriert man sich und assimiliert sich nach 2-3 Generationen. Alles andere führt ausschließlich zu Problemen oder Krieg.


Vollkommener Schwachsinn, die Juden waren in den 30ern sowas von integriert, dass es keinen Unterschied zur Mehrheitsbevölkerung gab. Hat diese Assimilation Deportation mit anschließender Vergasung verhindern können?

Alter Falter, wenn ich das schon lese, platzt mir die Krawatte...

Du solltest als Deutscher mit deiner Geschichte, wirklich mal besser reflektieren, bevor du sowas schreibst.


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hat diese Assimilation Deportation mit anschließender Vergasung verhindern können?


Willst du jetzt rationale Probleme mit irrationalen Ängsten vergleichen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt rationale Probleme mit irrationalen Ängsten vergleichen?


Hä, wie bitte?


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Vollkommener Schwachsinn, die Juden waren in den 30ern sowas von integriert, dass es keinen Unterschied zur Mehrheitsbevölkerung gab. Hat diese Assimilation Deportation mit anschließender Vergasung verhindern können?


Was ein vollkommener Schwachsinns Vergleich!
Es war ja klar, wenn man keine Argumente hat, holt man das raus, was ein singuläres Ereignis, ausgelöst durch eine vollkommen  rassistisch und ideologsch verblendete Minderheit, war.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein vollkommener Schwachsinns Vergleich!
> Es war ja klar, wenn man keine Argumente hat, holt man das raus, was ein singuläres Ereignis, ausgelöst durch eine vollkommen  rassistisch und ideologsch verblendete Minderheit, war.


Du sagst, dass nur Assimilation dazu führt, dass keine Probleme und Kriege entstehen. Wo ist dein Beweis für diese Annahme?

Ich habe dir als Gegenbeispiel, dass 3. Reich genannt, in der Assimilation eben nicht "Probleme und Krieg" verhindern konnten.


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Weil der Großteil der Migranten in den 60ern schon von Deutschland eingeladen wurde, um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln, daher kannst du ruhig mal den Ball flach halten, mit solchen überheblichen Fragen, warum sie denn hier leben, und vielleicht im Gegenzug dankbar sein, dass auf den Rücken dieser Menschen ein großer Teil unseres heutigen Wohlstandes entstanden ist.


Geht es dir eigentlich gut?
Waren das Sklaven? Sind die mit Gewalt hierher geschleppt worden? Haben die keine Gehälter bezogen? Waren die nicht krankenversichert? Bekommen die keine Rentenzahlungen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2021)

Soo bezeichnend, dass in einem Thread mit dem Titel "Alte, weiße Männer in der Politik" das Thema immer wieder zu Migranten gelenkt wird...

Weiße Zebrechlichkeit par excellence.


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich habe dir als Gegenbeispiel, dass 3. Reich genannt, in der Assimilation eben nicht "Probleme und Krieg" verhindern konnten.


Das ist halt auch kein zulässiger Vergleich! 
Bei den Juden reden wir von Menschen die seit römischer Zeit hier leben. Die Juden sind in dem Kontext schlicht und einfach keine Migranten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Einverstanden? Wenn ja, dann könnten wir nämlich auch endlich mal inhaltlich werden, mit einer Frage, ob Dir, und allen Lesern hier klar ist, was Privilegien von Weißen sind und wie diese sich im Alltag äußern?



Mir sind eine ganze Menge Vorteile bekannt, die in Deutschland *mehrheitlich* von kaukasischen Menschen genossen werden. Aber bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen*, die fast alle gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen und meist von einer beschränkten Personengruppe ausgehen, sind diese nicht an phänotypischen sondern an sozio-ökonomischen Kriterien festzumachen. Wir können uns also gerne diverse Privelegien und Diskriminierungen angucken, aber wenn wo der pauschal der Stempel "weiß", "Mann" oder "alt" draufgedrückt wird, werde ich nachbohren, ob es wirklich darum geht  . Die rassische Begriffe verwendene, selbstzentrierte US-Sozialforschung ist da übrigens aus meinen Augen auch kein Fortschritt. Was da im letzten Jahr schon wieder unter dem Titel "Corona trifft Schwarze mehr" zu lesen war... 
(Und ja: Corona trifft in den USA schwarzhäutige im Schnitt schwerer als hellhäutige Menschen, wenn man die Gesamtbevölkerung betrachtet. Und braunhäutige auch. Ebenso Einschläge Richtung ocker. Und auch alle anderen Gruppen, zu denen vorurteilsfreie Forscher schon vor Jahren festgestellt haben, dass sie wirtschaftlich benachteiligt sind, genauso wie die die Untergruppe "wirtschaftlich benachteiligte" unter den hellhäutigen Menschen schwerer betroffen ist. Wer jetzt noch diverse neutrale Untersuchungen zu Ansteckungsgefährungen beziehungsweise Vermeidungsmöglichkeiten kennt, muss nicht einmal 1 und 1 addieren können, um zu 2 kommen, ohne einen weiteren, unabhängigen Fall von Rassismus zu finden.)


*: Im Wesentlichen kein-Opfer-von-Racial-Profiling-werden, nicht-wegen-des-Namens-von-Bewerbungsgesprächen-und-Wohnungsbegehungen-ausgeschlossen-werden, keinen-politisch-korrekten-und-zutreffenden-Begriff-für-den-eigenen-Phänotyp-haben und nicht-von-Kindern-wegen-unveränderbarer-Aspekte-des-eigenen-Aussehens-angestarrt-werden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist halt auch kein zulässiger Vergleich!
> Bei den Juden reden wir von Menschen die seit römischer Zeit hier leben. Die Juden sind in dem Kontext schlicht und einfach keine Migranten.


Genau, und trotzdem hat es die deutsche Mehrheitsgesellschaft nicht verhindert unaussprechliche Gräueltaten an den Juden, und auch nicht zu vergessen Roma und Sinti, auszuüben. Heute empören die Nachkommen der Nazis sich, wie schlimm das für sie ist, dass eine Sauce unbenannt werden soll...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir sind eine ganze Menge Vorteile bekannt, die in Deutschland *mehrheitlich* von kaukasischen Menschen genossen werden. Aber bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen*, die fast alle gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen und meist von einer beschränkten Personengruppe ausgehen, sind diese nicht an phänotypischen sondern an sozio-ökonomischen Kriterien festzumachen.


Empirische Forschung spricht eine andere Sprache und steht auch konträr zu deinem subjektiven Eindruck. Denn sozio-ökonomischer Erfolg ist ganz klar von phänotypischen Merkmalen abhängig. In einfacher Sprache: Schulischer und beruflicher Erfolg ist verknüpft mit Herkunft/Name/Aussehen - zu Gunsten von Weißen Menschen, diese werden im Durchschnitt besser benotet, bekommen eher eine Einladung zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch und zur Wohnungsbesichtigung.


----------



## Whispercat (10. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Heute empören die Nachkommen der Nazis sich, wie schlimm das für sie ist, dass eine Sauce unbenannt werden soll...


Der Einzige der sich hier permanent empört bist DU, und zwar im Namen von Anderen die dich nichtmal darum gebeten haben es zu tun. Bildest du dir etwa ernsthaft ein Wort zu verbieten oder umzubennen löst etwas am Kernproblem ? Glaubst du ernsthaft nur weil man zb. Schwarze jetzt in PoC umbennent ändert das irgendetwas an den Grundursachen von Rassismus ? Dann kommt nur die nächste Aktivistengruppe um die Ecke die im Namen der Schwarzen Anklage dagegen erhebt wie rassistisch der Begriff PoC doch wäre und das Spiel wiederholt sich.

Löst das Problem und nicht die Bezeichnung !



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Empirische Forschung spricht eine andere Sprache und steht auch konträr zu deinem subjektiven Eindruck.


Dann wird es aber langsam Zeit für handfeste Quellen mein Lieber.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Denn sozio-ökonomischer Erfolg ist ganz klar von phänotyschen Merkmalen abhängig. In einfacher Sprache: Schulischer und beruflicher Erfolg ist verknüpft mit Herkunft/Name/Aussehen - zu Gunsten von Weißen Menschen, diese werden im Durchschnitt besser benotet, bekommen eher eine Einladung zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch und zur Wohnungsbesichtigung.


Ich nehme mal an du redest von der Max und Murat Studie von Dickhäuser die relativ gross durch die Medien ging. Aber wer sich das Ding mal wirklich durchliest merkt schnell das wir vorallem daraus lernen das verschiedene Lehramtsstudenten offensichtlich eigene Fehlerquotienten und Bewertungsraster für die Bewertung von Dikaten verwenden ( Was schonmal komisch ist weil es normalerweise genau festgelegt ist was als "Fehler" gilt und wofür es Punkte gibt ) . Und was wir daraus nicht lernen ist wie verschiedene Kinder von ein und *derselben Lehrperson *bewertet werden. 

Zusammengefasst also : 

-Hochemotionales Thema und daher ideales Futter für die Medien und/oder Leute die maximal einen Welt Artikel lesen aber wahrscheinlich noch nie irgendeine Studie im Orginal angefasst haben.
-Ist die Konklusion der Studie selbst dass es noch viele offene Frage und "weiteren Forschungsbedarf" gäbe und von daher ...

Case closed


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Der Einzige der sich hier permanent empört bist DU, und zwar im Namen von Anderen die dich nichtmal darum gebeten haben es zu tun.


Ich rede erstmal in meinem Namen, dann im Namen meiner Familie, im Namen all meiner Freunde und letztendlich aller POC. Denn das ist eine Selbstbezeichnung, die wir uns gegeben haben und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann tu dir doch selber ein Gefallen und frag bitte nach, an Stelle von falschen Annahmen unnötig in die Welt zu posaunen. In dem Sinne, habe ich mehr Anrecht für meine Community hier zu sprechen als du, liebe Flüsterkatze.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Bildest du dir etwa ernsthaft ein Wort zu verbieten oder umzubennen löst etwas am Kernproblem ? Glaubst du ernsthaft nur weil man zb. Schwarze jetzt in PoC umbennent ändert das irgendetwas an den Grundursachen von Rassismus ?


Wenn Weiße nicht mal bereit sind ihren rassistischen Sprachgebrauch zu ändern, wie können wir dann über den viel tieferliegenderen Rassismus überhaupt sprechen?!
Keiner von uns wird je eine Debatte über Rassismus ernst nehmen können, solange Weiße nicht all die rassistischen Bezeichnungen aus ihrem Vokabular streichen wollen.

Respekt und Augenhöhe fängt nämlich erst an, wenn du mich ansprichst, wie ich es möchte und nicht wie du es für richtig hältst. Schon peinlich genug, dass man mit erwachsenen Menschen über solche Basics der Kommunikation jahrzehntelang diskutieren muss.
"Sprache schafft Wirklichkeit" hat mal ein berühmter Philosoph gesagt, denk mal darüber nach.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Case closed


Ok, case closed. Rassismus gibt es nicht - alle meine Erfahrungen und die Erfahrungen meiner Bekannten und Erfahrungen aller PoC waren Einbildungen. Rassismus ist nur ein Fabelwesen, welches wir uns ausgedacht haben, um euch zu ärgern. Sorry, ich kann es einfach nicht ernst nehmen, wenn jemand Rassismus in Frage stellen möchte, mit dem Hinweis nach "weiterem Forschungsbedarf"

Hier ist der zusammenfassende Bericht der Uni Mannheim über die Max und Murat Studie (im Text wird eine weitere Studie erwähnt, die mit 1500 Gymnasiasten durchgeführt wurde mit dem gleichen Ergebnis). Fazit: *Schüler mit ausländischen Namen werden trotz gleicher Leistung schlechter benotet, als ihre weißen Mitschüler.* Aber nein, das ist mit Sicherheit kein Rassismus... 









						Max versus Murat: schlechtere Noten im Diktat für Grundschulkinder mit türkischem Hintergrund | Universität Mannheim
					






					www.uni-mannheim.de
				




Btw, POC ist ein Sammelbegriff für alle Menschen, die nicht weiß sind und kein Ersatzbegriff für Schwarze.


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Lass Dich doch nicht auf die Debatte zur Migration ein, dass ist doch nur eine typische Ablenkung der Verfechter ein ungleichen Gesellschaft. Wir müssen Deutschland vom Patriarchat befreien und kulturell entgermanisieren.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Lass Dich doch nicht auf die Debatte zur Migration ein, dass ist doch nur eine typische Ablenkung der Verfechter ein ungleichen Gesellschaft. Wir müssen Deutschland vom Patriarchat befreien und *kulturell entgermanisieren.*


Klar, was war von dir anderes zu erwarten, du willst also die Indentität der Mehrheitsgesellschaft abschaffen und glaubst du bekommst dafür Begeisterungsstürme?!
Viel "Spaß" aber die Ernüchterung wird kommen, so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.

Manchmal frage ich mich, wenn denn hier alles so "schlimm" ist, warum Ihr noch hier seit, dann fällt mir immer ein, das nur wir hier in Deutschland solche Debatten führen, in allen anderen Ländern um uns herum, kommen solche Debatten gar nicht auf, da deren Identität ungleich verfestigter ist und man euch eher für solche Sprüche auslachen würde, als harmloseste Variante.


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Warum brauchen wir überhaupt eine Mehrheitsgesellschaft und wer definiert sie? Und was definiert sie im positiven Sinne? Also nicht benennen was man nicht will, sondern was man will.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Warum brauchen wir überhaupt eine Mehrheitsgesellschaft und wer definiert sie? Und was definiert sie im positiven Sinne? Also nicht benennen was man nicht will, sondern was man will.


Kaufe dir ein Geschichtsbuch und lese die letzten 1000 Jahre nach, dann weißt du wie die Mehrheitsgesellschaft in Deutschland oder in Europa entstanden ist/sind und was sie geprägt hat, im Guten wie im Schlechten.
Sprache, Religion, HAndel, Kultur, Kunst etc, all das spielt da rein und wird seit Jahrhunderten geprägt mit entsprechenden Anpassungen, das unterscheidet uns z.B. sehr deutlich von den USA, die diese kulturelle Tiefe nicht haben.

Wenn du glaubst, du kannst den Menschen im Emsland, Oberbayern, Fichtelgebirge, Schwarzwald, Eifel etc. erzählen, wie sie zu leben, zu sprechen  und was sie zu denken haben, bist du ganz schön naiv.
Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für die Bretagne, Auvergne, Rhonetal etc, wo Menschen schon in der Xten Generation leben und arbeiten und mit ihrer Heimat ziemlich verwurzelt sind.
Es gibt auch ein Leben außerhalb der Urbanen linken Hipster Szene!


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Du sagst doch, dass man sich an die "Mehrheitsgesellschaft" anpassen muss. Wieso wirfst Du mir dann vor ich will den Leuten vorschreiben wie sie zu leben haben?


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du sagst doch, dass man sich an die "Mehrheitsgesellschaft" anpassen muss. Wieso wirfst Du mir dann vor ich will den Leuten vorschreiben wie sie zu leben haben?


Hast du doch geschrieben!


seahawk schrieb:


> Wir müssen Deutschland vom Patriarchat befreien u*nd kulturell entgermanisieren.*


So als Beispiel die Engländer versuchen schon seit mehr als 500 Jahren, zum aller größten Teil mit Gewalt, den Schotten und den Iren, ihre Identität zu nehmen, wo das hingeführt hat, kann man noch heute sehen und du willst den "Deutschen", die hier seit XGenerationen leben ihre Kultur wegnehmen.
Was blöderes kann einem eigentlich nicht einfallen, denn die Leute identifizieren sich mit dieser "deutschen" Kultur, die du gleich mal mit germanisch, als Kampfbegriff umschrieben hast.


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Entgermanisieren bedeutet nur, dass andere Kulturen gleichberechtigt gelebt werden können. Und noch einmal möchte ich Dich bitten positiv zu definieren was deutsche Kultur ausmacht und ich meine jetzt soziale, gesellschaftliche und kulturelle Werte und nicht Sprache.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, wenn denn hier alles so "schlimm" ist, warum Ihr noch hier seit,


Oh ja, auf den Einwand hab ich gewartet. Hab mich schon gewundert, das er bisher nicht vorgebracht wurde. Dieser Thread dient langsam als Paradebeispiel wie Kommunikation mit und über PoC definitiv *nicht* laufen soll.
Ich beantworte es dir trotzdem gerne; weil ich hier geboren bin, deutscher Staatsbürger bin, meine Familie und Freunde hier leben, kurzum: mein gesamter Lebensmittelpunkt befindet sich hier.

Diese Lebensrealität teilen Millionen andere PoC auch mit mir, also komm damit klar, dass wir auch ein Teil von Deutschland sind. Unsere Heimat ist hier und wir gehen nicht weg, wir wollen dieses Land mitgestalten, und dazu gehört auch, dass wir uns vehement gegen Ungleichbehandlung wehren, die leider immer noch von Vielen ausgeht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> dann fällt mir immer ein, das nur wir hier in Deutschland solche Debatten führen, in allen anderen Ländern um uns herum, kommen solche Debatten gar nicht auf, da deren Identität ungleich verfestigter ist und man euch eher für solche Sprüche auslachen würde, als harmloseste Variante.


Dann hast du wohl die letzten 20 Jahre geschlafen - Überall in Europa, wo PoC seit Jahrzehnten leben, wird um Rassismus gestritten, debatiert, gekämpft.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du doch geschrieben!
> 
> So als Beispiel die Engländer versuchen schon seit mehr als 500 Jahren, zum aller größten Teil mit Gewalt, den Schotten und den Iren, ihre Identität zu nehmen, wo das hingeführt hat, kann man noch heute sehen und du willst den "Deutschen", die hier seit XGenerationen leben ihre Kultur wegnehmen.
> Was blöderes kann einem eigentlich nicht einfallen, denn die Leute identifizieren sich mit dieser "deutschen" Kultur, die du gleich mal mit germanisch, als Kampfbegriff umschrieben hast.


Hmm, zur Erinnerung; hier geht es seit Anbeginn des Threads mitunter um Rassismus. Deinen Kommentar kann ich in diesem Kontext nur so deuten, dass Rassismus ein Teil der deutschen Identität ist, und du sie dir nicht nehmen lassen willst. Ich identifiziere mich nicht mit so einem "Deutsch-sein" und ich weiß, dass viele in diesem Forum, und "Bio-Deutsche" in meinem Bekanntenkreis sich auch nicht mit rassistischen Anteilen der deutschen Kultur identifizieren. Und nur darum geht es, und nicht dem Deutschen die Bockwurst vom Teller zu nehmen.

Rassismus ist ein Verbrechen, und muss aus der deutschen Kultur, dem deutschen Alltag, den deutschen Schulen, Universitäten, Behörden und allen anderen öffentlichen Plätzen mit aller, von rechtswegen verfügbarer, Macht bekämpft werden. Punkt!


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ok, du sagst also, dass Rassismus ein Teil der deutschen Identität ist, und du sie dir nicht nehmen lassen willst


Ganz ehrlich, du hast sie nicht mehr alle, ich meine Hoffgang war schon mit seinen Interpretationen ziemlich wirr, das hier schlägt alles!


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich identifiziere mich nicht mit so einem "Deutsch-sein" und ich weiß, dass viele in diesem Forum, und "Bio-Deutsche" in meinem Bekanntenkreis sich auch nicht mit rassistischen Anteilen der deutschen Kultur identifizieren. Und nur darum geht es. Rassismus ist ein Verbrechen, und muss aus der deutschen Kultur getilgt werden.


Du schnallst das echt nicht?
In jedem Land gibt es einen Bodensatz an Rassisten, mal mehr mal weniger, dem ist aber bestimmt nicht bei zukommen, wenn man die Mehrheitsgesellschaft bekämpft! Du solltest mal Aufzeigen welches andere Land mehr gegen Rassismus getan hat als die deutsche Politik in den letzten 20 Jahren?
Welche anderen europäischen Länder haben ebenfalls ein Antidiskriminierungsgesetz?
Wer hat seine Grenzen 2015 geöffnet, als alle anderen Staaten (außer Schweden) ihre Grenzen veriegelt haben wie eine Auster?
In jedem Land auf der Welt gibt es Altagsrassismus, gegen Fremdes, keiner kommt aber auf die Idee, deshalb seine eigene Kultur abschaffen zu wollen.


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Also ist nach Deiner Meinung Rassismus ein definierender Teil der deutschen Kultur?

Abgesehen davon geht es auch gar nicht nur um Rassismus, es geht auch um Gleichberechtigung auch für nicht binäre Identitäten, Religionsfreiheit, usw.

Da Du die deutsche Mehrheitskultur ja so schützenswert findest, sollte es doch ein Leichtes sein kurz positiv zu definieren für was sie eigentlich steht. Dafür muss man nicht den Finger auf andere Länder richten. Aus dem Beitrag könnte ich z.B ableiten, dass Respekt für die kulturelle regionale und persönliche Identität ein solcher Wert wäre.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Also ist nach Deiner Meinung Rassismus ein *definierender Teil der deutschen Kultur*?


Nein!
Aber ich bin nunmal Realist und kein Fantast und ein Bodensatz an Rassismus ist Teil jeder Kultur auf der Welt, weil Rassismus in jeder Kultur vorhanden ist und auch ausgelebt wird.


seahawk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon geht es auch gar nicht nur um Rassismus, es geht auch um Gleichberechtigung auch für nicht binäre Identitäten, Religionsfreiheit, usw.


Schon mal einen Blick ins Grundgesetz geworfen?

Darüber hinaus gibt es im Alltag nur Probleme mit einer bestimmten monotoistischen Religion, da die anderen sich durch Aufklärung und politisch sowie gesellschaftlichen Druck der Mehrheitsgesellschaft angepasst haben.
Hier kann jeder seine Religion frei ausüben, so lange er damit nicht das gesellschaftliche Zusammenleben stört.
Übrigens ist jede monotoistischen Religion in ihrem Kernwesen rassistisch, deshalb ist der Rassismus auch in jeder Kultur zu finden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, du hast sie nicht mehr alle, ich meine Hoffgang war schon mit seinen Interpretationen ziemlich wirr, das hier schlägt alles!


Du hast doch den Schutz der deutschen Kultur thematisiert, obwohl ich Rassismus in der deutschen Mehrheitsbevölkerung anprangere. Nur deshalb, konnte ich es so interpretieren, da du selber die Kausalität thematisch gesetzt hast.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus gibt es im Alltag nur Probleme mit einer bestimmten monotoistischen Religion, da die anderen sich durch Aufklärung und politisch sowie gesellschaftlichen Druck der Mehrheitsgesellschaft angepasst haben.


Ah ja, da haben wir es wieder. Jetzt sind die unanpassungswilligen Muslime natürlich das Problem. Too much latenter Rassismus hier am frühen Morgen


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ah ja, da haben wir es wieder. Jetzt sind die unanpassungswilligen Muslime natürlich das Problem. Jeder 2. deiner Kommentare strotzt nur vor latentem Rassismus.


Ah ok, ich bin also Rassist, weil ich faktische altägliche Probleme benenne, die es nunmal nicht nur in Deutschland mit der muslimischen Religionsgemeinschaft gibt?

Du bist herzlich eingeladen dich mit verschiedenen weiblichen Bekannten von mir zu unterhalten, die den Lehrerberuf ausüben, mal sehen ob du die nach dem Gehörten auch als Rassisten bezeichnest.
Ob wir über Eherenmorde reden, kürzlich in Frankreich ermordete Lehrer, Kinderehen, Vielehen, die ständige Herabwürdigung von Frauen mit berufener Kompetenz und Autorität, Lehrerinnen, Ärztinnen, Polizistinnen, Beamtinnen etc etc.
All das was man in der freien Presse täglich lesen kann, was ich selber schon dutzendemale erlebt habe, also alles das ist latenter Rassismus?


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein!
> Aber ich bin nunmal Realist und kein Fantast und ein Bodensatz an Rassismus ist Teil jeder Kultur auf der Welt, weil Rassismus in jeder Kultur vorhanden ist und auch ausgelebt wird.
> 
> Schon mal einen Blick ins Grundgesetz geworfen?
> ...


Gut, dann sollte es umso leichter sein die positiven Werte der deutschen Kultur zu benennen. Bisher lieferst Du nichts außer den Verweis auf Dinge, die Du als schlechter ansiehst. 

Wenn die deutsche Kultur aber so schützenswert, dann sollte es doch leicht sein positiv zu definieren was sie ausmacht. 

Ich kann mal anfangen und aus dem Grundgesetz für Dich ableiten:  

- Gleichberechtigung 
- freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit
- Die Freiheit des Glaubens
- Anspruch auf Asyl bei politischer und sonstiger Verfolgung

-> kurzum eine freiheitlich, demokratische Grundordnung.  Und jetzt erkläre mir mal wie z.B. die aktive Nutzung einer non-binären sexuellen Identität diese Werte gefährdet.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ah ok, also ich bin also Rassist, weil ich faktische altägliche Probleme benenne, die es nunmal nicht nur in Deutschland mit der muslimischen Religionsgemeinschaft gibt?


Ich trenne Personen von Handlungen, daher habe ich die Kommentare latent rassistisch genannt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist herzlich eingeladen dich mit verschiedenen weiblichen Bekannten von mir zu unterhalten, die den Lehrerberuf ausüben, mal sehen ob du die nach dem Gehörten auch als Rassisten bezeichnest.


Ich arbeite rein zufällig selber im Schul- und Bildungswesen und kenne hunderte positive Beispiele. Und jetzt?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ob wir über Eherenmorde reden, kürzlich in Frankreich ermordete Lehrer, Kinderehen, Vielehen, die ständige Herabwürdigung von Frauen mit berufener Kompetenz und Autorität, Lehrerinnen, Ärztinnen, Polizistinnen, Beamtinnen etc etc.
> All das was man in der freien Presse täglich lesen kann, was ich selber schon dutzendemale erlebt habe, also alles das ist latenter Rassismus?


Es gibt Millionen Muslime in Deutschland und die *meisten *gehen normal ihrem Alltag nach, wie jeder von uns, wenn du dir aber deinen Blick auf die Realität durch Bild-Artikel verzerren lässt, ist das nicht die Schuld der Muslime, die hier ein unbescholtenes Leben führen. Aber ja, der Blick auf die Mehrheit der Muslime, die nicht oben genannte Handlungen begehen, würde wohl zu sehr deinen Blick verzerren auf die bösen, bösen Muslime...


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich arbeite rein zufällig selber im Schul- und Bildungswesen und kenne hunderte positive Beispiele. Und jetzt?





Ja---sin schrieb:


> Aber ja, der Blick auf die Mehrheit der Muslime, die nicht oben genannte Handlungen begehen, würde wohl zu sehr deinen Blick verzerren auf die bösen, bösen Muslime...


Ah!
Und wieviel positiv Beispiele kennst du von "Bio-Deutschen" die nicht rassistisch sind?
Und ein Blick auf die absolute Mehrheit der Deutschen, die nicht rassistisch handeln oder sprechen und alle Mitbürger normal, ob am Arbeitsplatz oder Freizeit behandeln, würde vielleicht deinen Blick auch weniger verzerren, als das ständige gequäke über den bösen weißen alten Mann!


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ah ok, ich bin also Rassist, weil ich faktische altägliche Probleme benenne, die es nunmal nicht nur in Deutschland mit der muslimischen Religionsgemeinschaft gibt?
> 
> Du bist herzlich eingeladen dich mit verschiedenen weiblichen Bekannten von mir zu unterhalten, die den Lehrerberuf ausüben, mal sehen ob du die nach dem Gehörten auch als Rassisten bezeichnest.
> Ob wir über Eherenmorde reden, kürzlich in Frankreich ermordete Lehrer, Kinderehen, Vielehen, die ständige Herabwürdigung von Frauen mit berufener Kompetenz und Autorität, Lehrerinnen, Ärztinnen, Polizistinnen, Beamtinnen etc etc.
> All das was man in der freien Presse täglich lesen kann, was ich selber schon dutzendemale erlebt habe, also alles das ist latenter Rassismus?


Aus genau so einem Mindsetting, resultiert die Ungleichbehandlung von muslimischen Kindern und Jugendlichen in Schulen und später im Beruf.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Aus genau so einem Mindsetting, resultiert die Ungleichbehandlung von muslimischen Kindern und Jugendlichen in Schulen und später im Beruf.


Fakten sind kein Mindsetting!
Verweigerte Handschläge von Frauen, Herabwürdigung von Lehrerinnen durch männliche muslimische Kinder, elterliche "Befreiung" muslimischer Mädchen von Sport und Schwimmuntericht, sowie von Klassenfahreten, sind tausenfache tägliche Realität an deutschen und europäischen Schulen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ah!
> Und wieviel positiv Beispiele kennst du von "Bio-Deutschen" die nicht rassistisch sind?


Gemischt, tendenziell aber mehr negative. In meinem Berufsfeld weniger, wenn ich allerdings nach links zu meiner Familie und nach rechts in meinen Freundeskreis blicke, habe ich unmengen an indirekten Rassismuserfahrungen erlebt. Geschweige denn, von Rassismus in Medien. Ich werde auch nie vergessen, als eine Afro-Deutsche Kommilitonin zu mir damals im Bus meinte "Es ist traurig, dass ich das sagen muss, aber ich möchte bewusst keine weißen Deutschen in meinem Freundeskreis, weil ich nur enttäuschende Erfahrungen gemacht habe" Und das Mädchen, hatte selber eine weiße, deutsche Mutter. Und ich sage dir ehrlich, so geht es sehr vielen unserer Leute. Wir haben nämlich auch euch, der Mehrheitsbevölkerung, gegenüber Vorurteile; ob wir nämlich nicht wieder diskriminiert werden aufgrund Aussehen und Religion.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wir haben nämlich euch gegenüber der Mehrheitsbevölkerung Vorurteile; ob wir nämlich nicht wieder diskriminiert werden aufgrund Aussehen und Religion.


Du bist wohl eher der Einzefall, sonst würden nicht die letzten 30 Jahre mehrere Millionen sehr freiwillig, gerade nach Deutschland eingewandert sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist wohl eher der Einzefall, sonst würden nicht die letzten 30 Jahre mehrere Millionen sehr freiwillig nach Deutschland eingewandert sein.


Dir ist aber klar, dass diese Menschen aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen kamen oder vor Krieg geflüchtet sind - verursacht durch deutsche Kriegsunterstützung aber anderes Thema - und nicht weil das Wetter hier so toll ist und die Menschen so warmherzig.

Daher würde ich deine angeführte "Freiwilligkeit" auch ganz deutlich mit Skepsis betrachten. Keiner verlässt seine Heimat ohne trifftigen Grund freiwillig.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Verweigerte Handschläge von Frauen, Herabwürdigung von Lehrerinnen durch männliche muslimische Kinder, elterliche "Befreiung" muslimischer Mädchen von Sport und Schwimmuntericht, sowie von Klassenfahreten, sind tausenfache tägliche Realität an deutschen und europäischen Schulen.


Und millionenfach passiert das nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar, dass diese Menschen aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen kamen oder vor Krieg geflüchtet sind - verursacht durch deutsche Kriegsunterstützung aber anderes Thema - und nicht weil das Wetter hier so toll ist und die Menschen so warmherzig.


Ja das ist mir klar, allerdings möchten die Meisten sehr ausdrücklich nach Deutschland und weniger in andere europäische Länder.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und *millionenfach* passiert das nicht.


Wo habe ich das geschrieben?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das geschrieben?


Was mich stört ist, dass du solche Fälle, die es natürlich gibt, immer auf die Masse ausbreitest.
Ich kenne relativ viele Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund. Einige lernen bei uns in der Firma und wenn diese Jugendlichen sich um einen Ausbildungsplatz bemühen, haben die Eltern die gleichen Sorgen wie die deutscher Kinder. Und ich kenne keinen Fall, indem ein männlicher Jugendlicher eine Frau minderwertig behandelt hat.
Typen, die sowas machen, haben keine Chance auf einen ausbildungsplatz und werden dem Staat ewig auf der Tasche sitzen.
Das gleiche gilt für Biodeutsche, die ihre Ideologien mit sich herum tragen. Auch da kenne ich welche und auch die werden niemals eine Ausbildung machen und werden dem Staat ewig auf der Tasche liegen.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Daher würde ich deine *angeführte "Freiwilligkeit"* auch ganz deutlich mit Skepsis betrachten. Keiner verlässt seine Heimat ohne trifftigen Grund freiwillig.


Soso?
Also die Einwanderer aus Europa nach Amerika haben das nicht freiwillig getan?
Die Menschen die aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen kommen, machen das höchst freiwillig und ziemlich überlegt!


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also die Einwanderer aus Europa nach Amerika haben das nicht freiwillig getan?


Es gab doch Gründe in die USA auszuwandern.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist, dass du solche Fälle, die es natürlich gibt, immer auf die Masse ausbreitest.
> Ich kenne relativ viele Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund. Einige lernen bei uns in der Firma und wenn diese Jugendlichen sich um einen Ausbildungsplatz bemühen, haben die Eltern die gleichen Sorgen wie die deutscher Kinder. Und ich kenne keinen Fall, indem ein männlicher Jugendlicher eine Frau minderwertig behandelt hat.
> Typen, die sowas machen, haben keine Chance auf einen ausbildungsplatz und werden dem Staat ewig auf der Tasche sitzen.
> Das gleiche gilt für Biodeutsche, die ihre Ideologien mit sich herum tragen. Auch da kenne ich welche und auch die werden niemals eine Ausbildung machen und werden dem Staat ewig auf der Tasche liegen.


Ich habe ausdrücklich von muslimischen Migranten gesprochen und natürlich ist das nicht die Masse, aber es treten mit muslimischen Migranten nunmal wesentlich mehr Alltagsprobleme auf, als mit allen anderen Migranten und das liegt faktisch an der Religion und wie sie hier gepredigt und teilweise (Minderheit der Muslime) ausgelebt wird!
Das zu verharmlosen oder abzustreiten, führt auch nicht zur Besserung.
Nur mal als Beispiel.




__





						Inside Islam – Was in Deutschlands Moscheen gepredigt wird – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Dazu spielt sich fast die gesammte Clankriminalität ausschließlich mit arabisch muslimischen Clans ab und auch die Bildung von Parallelgesellschaften, in denen weder deutsches Recht noch Polizei anerkannt wird, sondern die Damen und Herren ihre eigenen Rechte einführen und durchsetzen, ist auch eher ein muslimisches Problem.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es gab doch Gründe in die USA auszuwandern.


Natürlich gab es die, genauso wie es Gründe gibt nach Deutschland einzuwandern, von nichts anderem spreche ich ja.


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Bis jetzt verstehe ich es so, dass deutsche Kultur sich damit als latenter Rassismus und Islamophobie beschreiben lässt. Schade, ich hatte da mal andere Werte bei dem Volk der Dichter und Denker erwartet.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Genau, und trotzdem hat es die deutsche Mehrheitsgesellschaft nicht verhindert unaussprechliche Gräueltaten an den Juden, und auch nicht zu vergessen Roma und Sinti, auszuüben.


Die Mehrheit der Deutschen hat gar nichts getan! Das war eine, immer noch viel zu große Gruppe, der deutschen Bevölkerung aber so wahnwitzig weit weg von der Mehrheit, dass es einfach nur dreist ist wie du hier lügst.

Sollen wir rassistischen Deutschen mit dem Holocaust jetzt aber so umgehen wie die Türken mit ihren Genozid an den Armeniern? Ich denke nicht.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> all meiner Freunde und letztendlich aller POC.


Ziemlich dreist für alle Migranten sprechen zu wollen, das ist so richtig tiefes AfD Niveau wenn die mal wieder sagen, dass sie für alle Deutschen sprechen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Soso?
> Also die Einwanderer aus Europa nach Amerika haben das nicht freiwillig getan?
> Die Menschen die aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen kommen, machen das höchst freiwillig und ziemlich überlegt!


Du springst jetzt von einem Thema zum Anderen. Ich rede über die aktuelle Migrationsbewegung, die seit den letzten 40 Jahren nach Europa, stattfindet. Ich kenne viele Schicksale, mit welchen Menschen mit kleinen Kindern plötzlich über Nacht, mit Sack und Pack, und ernormen Schwierigkeiten, aufgrund akut drohender Lebensgefahr, geflüchtet sind. Zum Beispiel: Bosnien in den 90er und aktuell aus Afghanistan, Irak und Syrien. 
Diejenigen, die aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen fliehen, sind natürlich wohlüberlegter, aber definitiv auch aus einer Not heraus, wie fehlender Perspektive und extremer Armut, die auch nicht zu vergleichen ist, mit unserer "Armut" in BRD.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Deutschen hat gar nichts getan! Das war eine, immer noch viel zu große Gruppe, der deutschen Bevölkerung aber so wahnwitzig weit weg von der Mehrheit, dass es einfach nur dreist ist wie du hier lügst.


Ja, die Mehrheit wusste nichts davon. Die haben es nicht mal gemerkt, dass Millionen Menschen plötzlich deportiert werden...alles klar. Stillschweigen und sowas akzeptieren, muss als eine Schuld und ein Verbrechen benannt werden, auf dass nie mehr wieder sowas passieren darf.
Wer sich hier in Lügen verstrickt, sollte eigentlich jetzt klar sein.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Sollen wir rassistischen Deutschen mit dem Holocaust jetzt aber so umgehen wie die Türken mit ihren Genozid an den Armeniern? Ich denke nicht.


Gut, dann lass uns doch einfach weiter über den Rassismus der Deutschen hier debattieren, oder möchtest du weiter nur irgendwelche Relativierungen vorbringen. Bisher sehe ich von dir und Don überwiegend nur Nebelkerzen werfen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ziemlich dreist für alle Migranten sprechen zu wollen, das ist so richtig tiefes AfD Niveau wenn die mal wieder sagen, dass sie für alle Deutschen sprechen.


Ja, hast Recht, und wenn ich sage Migranten wollen nicht diskriminiert werden, spreche ich natürlich nur für eine winzig kleine Minderheit von Migranten. Die Mehrheit will natürlich und selbstverständlich diskriminiert werden...


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ja, die Mehrheit wusste nichts davon.


Ich habe geschrieben "Nichts getan" und nur weil man weiß, dass die Juden deportiert wurden heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man von den Morden wusste. 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Stillschweigen und sowas akzeptieren muss als eine Schuld und ein Verbrechen benannt werden


Was hätte man denn tun sollen, gegen SA und SS?
Ich möchte festhalten, dass man seitens der NS Führung einiges getan hat, damit der Holocaust möglichst geheim
bleibt weil man festgestellt hat, dass sowas wie die Progromnacht eben keine Unterstützung in der Bevölkerung fand.




Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ja, hast Recht wenn ich sage Migranten wollen nicht diskriminiert werden, spreche ich natürlich nur für eine winzig kleine Minderheit von Migranten.


Nein, wenn du *konkrete *Sachen sagst hast du gefälligst nur für dich zu sprechen und für Menschen deren Meinung du kennst. Ich kenne niemanden der sich als POC bezeichnet, entweder Schwarz oder anglizistisch halt Black, aber nie POC.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, wenn du *konkrete *Sachen sagst hast du gefälligst nur für dich zu sprechen und für Menschen deren Meinung du kennst. Ich kenne niemanden der sich als POC bezeichnet, entweder Schwarz oder anglizistisch halt Black, aber nie POC.


Wenn ich hier ne Studie reinwerfe, die zeigt, dass Kinder mit muslimischen Namen, benachteiligt werden, spreche ich über nichts konkretes sondern über ein weitverbreitetes Problem.

Davon abgesehen, bitte unterlasse es in so einem Ton mit mir zu sprechen, als wärst du irgendwie weisungsbefugt. Noch viel weniger für Leute mit Migrationshintergrund kannst du hier sprechen, also brauchst du bitte auch nicht diese Position einzunehmen, als wüsstest du als weißer Mensch, wo die meisten meiner Leute stehen. Um ehrlich zu sein, so wie du dich gibst, glaube ich dir, dass du wirklich niemanden kennst, der Schwarz ist oder muslimisch.


Definition von Amnesty International für People of Color

*People of Color / Menschen of Color* ist "eine internationale Selbstbezeichnung von/für Menschen mit Rassismuserfahrungen. Der Begriff markiert eine politische gesellschaftliche Position und versteht sich als emanzipatorisch und solidarisch. Er positioniert sich gegen Spaltungsversuche durch Rassismus und Kulturalisierung sowie gegen diskriminierende Fremdbezeichnungen durch die _weiße_ Mehrheitsgesellschaft."





__





						Glossar für diskriminierungssensible Sprache
					

"Weiß" und "Weißsein" bezeichnen ebenso wie "Schwarzsein" keine biologische Eigenschaft und keine reelle Hautfarbe, sondern eine politische und soziale Konstruktion.




					www.amnesty.de


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2021)

Da kann man nur sagen:
Halt die Fresse

Nur weil ich keinen  mir bekannten Migrationshintergrund habe, habe ich noch lange kein Mitteleuropäisches Aussehen und genau so wenig hab ich einen deutschen Vornamen.

Wenn ich einen Migrationshintergrund hätte, wäre ich wahrscheinblich 2 sprachig aufgewachsen und hätte eher einen Vorteil dadurch und genau das sage ich jedem der mich danach fragt.

Aber hey mach hier einen auf Special Snowflake, du bist nichts besseres oder schlechteres als jeder andere hier.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da kann man nur sagen:
> Halt die Fresse
> 
> Nur weil ich keinen  mir bekannten Migrationshintergrund habe, habe ich noch lange kein Mitteleuropäisches Aussehen und genau so wenig hab ich einen deutschen Vornamen.
> ...


Du scheinst sehr wütend zu sein, wirst persönlich, nennst mich aber im gleichen Atemzug Snowflake. Außerdem wie kommst du darauf, dass ich meine was besseres oder schlechteres zu sein. Und dein Vergleich mit deinem Südländischen Aussehen und keinen deutschen Vornamen ist jetzt inwiefern relevant? Teilen wir Diskriminierungserfahrungen?


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2021)

Immer dieses "das kennen aber nur wir Migranten" ist nervig und einfach unzutreffend.
Ich setze mich für die Gleichheit aller ein, aber scheinbar möchten Menschen wie du nicht gleich behandelt werden.


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier ne Studie reinwerfe, die zeigt, dass Kinder mit muslimischen Namen, benachteiligt werden, spreche ich über nichts konkretes sondern über ein weitverbreitetes Problem.
> 
> Davon abgesehen, bitte unterlasse es in so einem Ton mit mir zu sprechen, als wärst du irgendwie weisungsbefugt. Noch viel weniger für Leute mit Migrationshintergrund kannst du hier sprechen, also brauchst du bitte auch nicht diese Position einzunehmen, als wüsstest du als weißer Mensch, wo die meisten meiner Leute stehen. Um ehrlich zu sein, so wie du dich gibst, glaube ich dir, dass du wirklich niemanden kennst, der Schwarz ist oder muslimisch.
> 
> ...


Bei der Defintion kriege ich immer Pickel. Global gesehen gibt es keine weiße Mehrheitsgesellschaft und wer mal eine Zeit in Asien (China z.B.) gearbeitet hat, weiß auch dass es Rassismus gegenüber weißen gibt.  Die Übernahme dieses anglo-amerikanisch geprägten Begriffs auf die gesamte Welt ist für mich unakzeptabel.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Immer dieses "das kennen aber nur wir Migranten" ist nervig und einfach unzutreffend.


Ok, dich nervt die Perspektive mancher Migranten, ich hab's mittlerweile deutlich verstanden. Und natürlich ist diese Perspektive unzulässig, I get it.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich setze mich für die Gleichheit aller ein, aber scheinbar möchten Menschen wie du nicht gleich behandelt werden.


Dann solltest du vielleicht erstmal damit anfangen, Menschen wie mir zuzuhören und nicht alles abzuwiegeln was ich hier anbringe. Ich musste mir bisher hier Islam-Bashing, Flüchtling Bashing, unnötige Relativierungen, und Verleugnung von Rassismuserfahrungen anhören - aber hauptsache ihr armen Deutschen wollt nicht weiß genannt werden...


seahawk schrieb:


> Bei der Defintion kriege ich immer Pickel. Global gesehen gibt es keine weiße Mehrheitsgesellschaft und wer mal eine Zeit in Asien (China z.B.) gearbeitet hat, weiß auch dass es Rassismus gegenüber weißen gibt.  Die Übernahme dieses anglo-amerikanisch geprägten Begriffs auf die gesamte Welt ist für mich unakzeptabel.


Der Begriff ist nicht rein auf phänotypische Merkmale festgeschnallt. Als Beispiel: In der kemalistischen Türkei gab es auch systematische Diskriminierung von "weißen" Türken ggü. Kurden.


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Das ist mir alles viel zu sehr aus Sicht weißer Aktivisten geschrieben. Natürlich gibt es privilegierte Gruppen in unseren Gesellschaften und der weiße Mann ist sicherlich eine der global gesehen am meisten privilegierten Gruppen. Aber es gibt keine weiße Mehrheitsgesellschaft. Im Gegenteil die weiße Gesellschaft ist eine parasitäre Minderheit der globalen Gesellschaft.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2021)

Jasin, für mich klingt alles was du sagst nach
"Ich will gleich behandelt werden wie alle anderen, aber ich bin nicht gleich"

Wenn du gleich behandelt werden willst, dann sag, dass du gleich bist und ignoriere die
Idioten die dir sagen, dass du anders bist weil du eine andere Herkunft hast.


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Warum muss man gleich sein um gleich behandelt zu werden?


----------



## Veriquitas (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, bitte unterlasse es in so einem Ton mit mir zu sprechen, als wärst du irgendwie weisungsbefugt. Noch viel weniger für Leute mit Migrationshintergrund kannst du hier sprechen, also brauchst du bitte auch nicht diese Position einzunehmen, als wüsstest du als weißer Mensch, wo die meisten meiner Leute stehen.


Ja das kann man auch umdrehen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Warum muss man gleich sein um gleich behandelt zu werden?


Gleich hängt hier eher an Gleichwertig. Die Hautfarbe ändert nichts an der Gleichwertigkeit einer Person.


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Wer entscheidet was gleichwertig ist?


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer entscheidet was gleichwertig ist?


Nach humanistischen Gesichtspunkten ändert die Ethnie oder die Herkunft eines Menschen nichts an seiner Wertigkeit. Siehst Du das etwa anders?


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Warum sagst Du nicht einfach, alle Menschen sollen gleich behandelt werden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du gleich behandelt werden willst, dann sag, dass du gleich bist und ignoriere die
> Idioten die dir sagen, dass du anders bist weil du eine andere Herkunft hast.


Ich glaube dir, dass du es nett meinst, aber das Problem ist einfach zu komplex, als das man es darauf runterbrechen kann, dass ich einfach nur Dummköpfe ignoriere.

Aber da du mich so persönlich hier auch ansprichst, will ich dir auch gerne sagen, was mich persönlich an diesem Thema ernsthaft beschäftigt, auch wenn das für manche hier vielleicht sehr pathetisch klingen mag;
Ich mache mir am meisten Sorgen um meine Kinder. Werden sie in der Schule aufgrund ihres Namens benachteiligt? In welche Richtung wird sich unsere gemeinsame Gesellschaft denn irgendwann entwickeln? Werden Rechte vielleicht doch mehr an die Macht kommen? Wird es dann tatsächlich zu noch mehr systematischen Morden und Anschlägen auf türkische Lokale, Shisha-Bars, Moscheen, Synagogen, etc. geben? Das sind reale Sorgen bei vielen Menschen, aus meinem Bekanntenkreis.



seahawk schrieb:


> Warum sagst Du nicht einfach, alle Menschen sollen gleich behandelt werden.


Dafür gibt es sogar eine Gesetz in BRD, das Allgemeine Gleichbehandlungsgesetz (AGG)

§ 1 Ziel des Gesetzes​
Ziel des Gesetzes ist, Benachteiligungen aus Gründen der Rasse oder wegen der ethnischen Herkunft, des Geschlechts, der Religion oder Weltanschauung, einer Behinderung, des Alters oder der sexuellen Identität zu verhindern oder zu beseitigen.





__





						AGG - Allgemeines Gleichbehandlungsgesetz
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				






Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja das kann man auch umdrehen.


Kann man, wäre mMn aber nicht authentisch.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Kann man, wäre mMn aber nicht authentisch.


Was weißt du schon davon.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Was weißt du schon davon.


Falls du mehr wissen solltest, erleuchte mich gerne. Mit so Einzeilern kann ich leider nichts anfangen.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. März 2021)

Ich weiß das du für dich selber sprechen kannst das weiß ich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Ich spreche für mich, doch worüber ich spreche, sprechen auch sehr viele Menschen mehr, also sprechen durch mich auch viele Andere.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. März 2021)

.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir, dass du es nett meinst, aber das Problem ist einfach zu komplex, als das man es darauf runterbrechen kann, dass ich einfach nur Dummköpfe ignoriere.


Das hab ich auch nicht gesagt, aber es ist ein Teil des ganzen.

Ich bin mit genügend Migranten aufgewachsen und muss sagen, wenn der türkische Nachbarssohn
der jetzt in der dritten Generation in Deutschland lebt von sich sagt er sei Türke,
ja wie soll ich dann noch argumentieren, dass er Deutscher ist, wenn er sich selbst nicht so sieht.
(Abgesehen von der Staatsbürgerschaft)
Oder wenn die Nachbarn sich dann auch noch von Erdogan beeinflussen lassen, das ist auch nicht toll.
Es waren total nette Menschen, meine Mutter hat dem Sohn bei den Hausaufgaben geholfen etc.
Aber alleine wenn es dann mal um solche Sachen wie hier beschrieben geht, ist es ein erheblicher Nachteil,
denn dann werden durch Vorkommnisse in anderen Ländern Nachbarn gegeneinander ausgespielt.
Daher halte ich von Integration nichts, wer dauerhaft hier leben will soll Deutscher sein wollen.


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Ist halt die Frage was ein Deutscher ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage was ein Deutscher ist.


Vielleicht Reservierungen per Handtücher über Strandliegen? Oder nein, warte! Ich habs; weiße Socken und Sandalen


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage was ein Deutscher ist.


Einerseits ganz klar: Ein Staatsbürger 

Auf anderen Ebenen kann man es ja gar nicht so genau fest machen und das ist auch kein Widerspruch. 
Einerseits gehört natürlich die Sprache dazu und andererseits die Loyalität zu diesem Land. 

Natürlich kann man noch weiter gehen und von Kultur etc anfangen, was auch nur unscharf abzugrenzen ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Dieses Interview hier, liest sich fast schon, wie ein Gesprächsleitfaden zu diesem Thread. Unglaublich wie viel dort die Forscherin erwähnt, was hier wiederzufinden ist.

"White Fragility: "Die meisten Weißen sehen nur expliziten Rassismus" | ZEIT Campus" https://www.zeit.de/amp/campus/2018-08/rassismus-dekonstruktion-weisssein-privileg-robin-diangelo


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2021)

Interessant, dass diese Artikel immer nur die westliche Hemisphäre betrachtet und niemals andere Teile der Welt.

"Fragen sie sich wie viele Lehrer in ihrer Schulzeit Schwarz waren" 

Ja 2 Stück, warum wohl? Deutschland hatte weder Anteil am Sklavenhandel, noch waren wir  (lange) eine Kolonialmacht oder liegen wir direkt am Rande Europas?


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie viel dort die Forscherin erwähnt, was hier wiederzufinden ist.


Ja sie kann beobachten, mir richtigen Schlüssen sieht es da schon anders aus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Allein folgender Absatz, trifft ja wohl zu 100% auf einige hier zu...

*"ZEIT Campus ONLINE: *In Ihrer Arbeit konfrontieren Sie Weiße mit ihren rassistischen Verhaltensweisen und bringen sie dazu, sich als Weiße zu sehen. Den Grund, warum viele Weiße darauf so ablehnend reagieren, nennen Sie _white fragility_. Was ist das?

*DiAngelo: *Es ist ein Begriff, den ich entwickelt habe, um einzufangen, wie schwer es ist, mit Weißen über Rassismus zu sprechen. Der _Fragility_-Aspekt fängt ein, wie schnell wir ablehnend darauf reagieren. Viele Weiße reagieren schon auf die Andeutung, dass Weißsein Bedeutung hat, mit extremer Ablehnung. Auch der Hinweis, dass ich etwas über sie wissen könnte, nur weil sie weiß sind, verursacht Verärgerung. Wir können kaum damit umgehen, wenn uns jemand darauf hinweist, dass unsere _race_ unser Leben und unsere Ansichten formt.

*ZEIT Campus ONLINE: *Warum nicht?

*DiAngelo: *Weil Weiße in einer Welt leben, in der sie 24 Stunden, sieben Tage die Woche in ihrer _race_ bestätigt, repräsentiert und als normal angesehen werden. *Wir erfahren nie, wie es ist, sozialen Druck wegen unseres Weißseins zu erleben. Deshalb können wir nicht damit umgehen, wenn genau das passiert. Wir reagieren wütend und ablehnend, um dieses unangenehme Gefühl zu beenden*. Das ist eine mächtige Form weißer Kontrolle, eine Form weißen Mobbings."

Auf den Druck nicht klar zu kommen, plötzlich als Weißer Mensch im Fokus zu stehen, konnte man bisher deutlich im Thread erkennen. Auch ganze Zeit das Thema zu lenken auf Migranten, Assimilation, die "Anderen" bla blub...sind ja wohl mehr als deutliche Symptome dafür. Schon creepy das hier so deutlich zu erkennen, wie sie es im Interview beschreibt. Aber andererseits markieren Weiße andere Menschen unentwegt als Migranten, Schwarze, Muslime usw.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessant, dass diese Artikel immer nur die westliche Hemisphäre betrachtet und niemals andere Teile der Welt.
> 
> "Fragen sie sich wie viele Lehrer in ihrer Schulzeit Schwarz waren"
> 
> ...


Ich habe den Artikel gerade durchgelesen, die Frau hat 0,0 Ahnung von asiatischen Gesellschaften und genauso die Behauptung, das farbige Menschen sich in einer farbigen Gesellschaft nicht als Norm sehen, ist gelinde gesagt vollkommener Schwachsinn.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> *DiAngelo: *Weil Weiße in einer Welt leben, in der sie 24 Stunden, sieben Tage die Woche in ihrer _race_ bestätigt, repräsentiert und als normal angesehen werden. *Wir erfahren nie, wie es ist, sozialen Druck wegen unseres Weißseins zu erleben. Deshalb können wir nicht damit umgehen, wenn genau das passiert. Wir reagieren wütend und ablehnend, um dieses unangenehme Gefühl zu beenden*. Das ist eine mächtige Form weißer Kontrolle, eine Form weißen Mobbings."


Und genau das ist absoluter Schwachsinn, wie jeden Tag in asiatischen Gesellschaften vorgelebt wird und wie ich bereits sagte, sieht sich der farbige Mensch in seiner Gesellschaft, genauso als Norm!


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Artikel gerade durchgelesen, die Frau hat 0,0 Ahnung von asiatischen Gesellschaften und genauso die Behauptung, das farbige Menschen sich in einer farbigen Gesellschaft nicht als Norm sehen, ist gelinde gesagt vollkommener Schwachsinn.
> 
> Und genau das ist absoluter Schwachsinn, wie jeden Tag in asiatischen Gesellschaften vorgelebt wird und wie ich bereits sagte, sieht sich der farbige Mensch in seiner Gesellschaft, genauso als Norm!


Was hat das jetzt mit "asiatischen" Gesellschaften zu tun? Sie untersucht die Gesellschaft von Weißen. Fällt dir das so unfassbar schwer dich damit auseinandersetzen? Warum ist dir das so wichtig wie andere Gesellschaften funktionieren. Lass uns doch über unsere Gesellschaft hier reflektieren. Darum geht's auch in diesem Thread.


----------



## Whispercat (11. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> *DiAngelo: *Weil Weiße in einer Welt leben, in der sie 24 Stunden, sieben Tage die Woche in ihrer _race_ bestätigt, repräsentiert und als normal angesehen werden. *Wir erfahren nie, wie es ist, sozialen Druck wegen unseres Weißseins zu erleben. Deshalb können wir nicht damit umgehen, wenn genau das passiert. Wir reagieren wütend und ablehnend, um dieses unangenehme Gefühl zu beenden*. Das ist eine mächtige Form weißer Kontrolle, eine Form weißen Mobbings."


Ich weiss das klingt jetzt weit hergeholt aber das könnte möglicherweise daran liegen das die sogenannten "Weissen" in Europa nunmal die Mehrheitsgesellschaft stellen. Und nur weil es tatsächlich Leute gibt die rassistisches Verhalten an den Tag legen, gibt dir das noch lange nicht das Recht alle Weissen in einen Topf zu werfen denn du merkst scheinbar grade nichtmal dass du genau das Mindset an den Tag legst dass du allen anderen vorwirfst.


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2021)

Diese Rassismusforschung ist aber auch zu anglo-amerikanisch zentriert und macht so vieles kaputt.  Natürlich ist jeder, der vor 1970 geboren wurde, in Deutschland in einer weißen Gesellschaft aufgewachsen und selbst die meisten vor 1990 geborenen sind in einer primär weißen Gesellschaft aufgewachsen. Die hiesige Immigration von POCs ist historisch auf einem ganz anderen Level als im anglo-amerikansichen Raum. Solche Aussagen schaffen imho nur Widerstand gegen eine ehrliche Betrachtung des eigene Rassismus. Wenn ich in manchen Artikeln lese, dass Deutsche Schuld am amerikanischen Rassismus wären, weil deutsche Auswanderer  einen erheblichen Teil der US Bevölkerung stellen, dann kriege ich Anfälle.  z.b.: https://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/20...-geschichte-kolonialismus-nationalsozialismus

Ich finde diesen Artikel sehr gut: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/rassismus-deutschland-gastbeitrag-1.5043198

Das ist für mich der richtige Ansatz.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Diese Rassismusforschung ist aber auch zu anglo-amerikanisch zentriert und macht so vieles kaputt.  Natürlich ist jeder, der vor 1970 geboren wurde, in Deutschland in einer weißen Gesellschaft aufgewachsen und selbst die meisten vor 1990 geborenen sind in einer primär weißen Gesellschaft aufgewachsen. Die hiesige Immigration von POCs ist historisch auf einem ganz anderen Level als im anglo-amerikansichen Raum. Solche Aussagen schaffen imho nur Widerstand gegen eine ehrliche Betrachtung des eigene Rassismus. Wenn ich in manchen Artikeln lese, dass Deutsche Schuld am amerikanischen Rassismus wären, weil deutsche Auswanderer  einen erheblichen Teil der US Bevölkerung stellen, dann kriege ich Anfälle.  z.b.: https://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/20...-geschichte-kolonialismus-nationalsozialismus
> 
> Ich finde diesen Artikel sehr gut: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/rassismus-deutschland-gastbeitrag-1.5043198
> 
> Das ist für mich der richtige Ansatz.


Ich kann hier nur zu 100% zustimmen und der Artikel von Frau Topcu spiegelt haargenau meine Meinung wieder, damit kann ich etwas anfangen und in einen Diskurs kommen!

Dazu habe ich nun gelernt, das sich auch arabische und türkischstämmige Menschen anscheinend als POC bezeichnen, zumindestens eine kleine Elite, wieder etws dazu gelernt, wäre ich so nicht darauf gekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Artikel sehr gut: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/rassismus-deutschland-gastbeitrag-1.5043198


@Ja---sin 
Bitte auch mal lesen 

Was mich aber an dem Artikel wirklich erschrocken hat waren andere Artikel die in ihm verlinkt waren mit 
Aussagen wie "Den Begriff Heimat kann man ruhig den Rechten überlassen"

Das ist so ein "Lieber lasse ich die Nazis an die Macht kommen als mit der Mitte zu reden"-Denke wie bei den Kommunisten zur Weimarer Zeit (ja sorry für NS Analogie, passte aber so gut)


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was mich aber an dem Artikel wirklich erschrocken hat


Was mich eher an dem Artikel erschrocken hat ist, was die Bezeichnung POC wirklich anscheinend bedeutet und was sich darum zentriert.
Ich halte den Begriff *in diesem Sinne* für absoluten Schwachsinn und was ich noch viel erschreckender finde ist, welche Leute alle dadurch ausgeschlossen werden, die den Alltagsrassismus plus Diskriminierung  ebenfalls vollumfänglich abbekommen haben, aber als "Weiße" wohl ausgegrenzt werden. Angefangen von den deutschen Heimatvertriebenen, über Arbeitsmigranten aus Griechenland, Italien, Spanien etc. bis zu den Einwanderungswellen aus Polen und Russland mit deutschen Vorfahren, die haben haargenau das Gleiche erlebt, was Migranten heute erleben oder türkische Arbeitsmigranten erleben oder erlebt haben.
Insoweit kann man, wenn man es auf die Spitze treibt, dieser "POC Bewegung" selber Rassismus vorwerfen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

"Wie selten in der Schule Migration als Teil der Weltgeschichte vorkommt, wie wenig Mechanismen von Diskriminierung und Rassismus erklärt werden, erfahre ich immer wieder in meinen Lehrveranstaltungen. Diversität mit all ihren Vorteilen und Herausforderungen ist eine Realität, die nicht ausreichend vermittelt wird, und die zu oft vor allem als Problem dargestellt wird. Das gilt es zu ändern, damit Ressentiment nicht die Verhältnisse bestimmt oder in Verbrechen mündet. Dafür müssen Menschen lernen, aus verschiedenen Perspektiven zu denken. So kann Wissen und Empathie gebildet werden."

Zitat aus dem Artikel.  Dafür, dass hier der Artikel so viel Zustimmung erfährt, hab ich nur relativ wenig Empathie gesehen. Dafür umso mehr alte, eingefahrene Ressentiments.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nur zu 100% zustimmen und der Artikel von Frau Topcu spiegelt haargenau meine Meinung wieder, damit kann ich etwas anfangen und in einen Diskurs kommen!


Demokratischer Diskurs sollte auch mit konträren Meinungen möglich sein. Das was du hier beschreibst ist eine Meinungsblase, in der jeder dem anderen nur zustimmt, weil alle die gleiche Meinung haben.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2021)

Darfst gerne raussuchen, hab vor zig Seiten geschrieben, dass es passieren muss und zwar anders. 

Dass genau die Menschen die so drauf sind wie du im Artikel massivst kritisiert werden ignorierst du völlig. 
Oder ist sie nicht POC genug und es ist weiße Überheblichkeit?


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Darfst gerne raussuchen, hab vor zig Seiten geschrieben, dass es passieren muss und zwar anders.


Warum muss es überhaupt ein "muss" hier geben. Wer stellt hier ein Diskurs-Diktat überhaupt auf?
Ich gebe lediglich meine Meinung hier wieder, die einige Menschen haben, aber sich im öffentlichen Diskurs nicht trauen wiederzugeben, weil sie Angst haben vor noch mehr Diskriminierung. Und das zurecht, wenn ich mir hier nur die Anfeindungen der letzten Seiten anschaue.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Dass genau die Menschen die so drauf sind wie du im Artikel massivst kritisiert werden ignorierst du völlig.
> Oder ist sie nicht POC genug und es ist weiße Überheblichkeit?


Interessant. Ich habe mich im Artikel nirgends wiedergefunden. Ich zähle mich nicht zu einer sogenannten "PoC-Bewegung", obwohl ich mich mit dem Begriff angesprochen fühle, wenn ich die Definition lese, dass es alle Menschen sind, die Rassismus-Erfahrungen hatten. Ich verbiete hier auch keinem was zu sagen, was Frau Topcu im Artikel manchen Menschen, die sich für Anti-Rassismus einsetzen, vorwirft. Oder meint Frau Topcu damit etwa, dass es okay ist, dass rassistischer Sprachgebrauch immer weiter reproduziert wird?


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2021)

Sie sagt es doch selber: "Kommunikation zwischen Menschen funktioniert bekanntlich viel besser, wenn man nicht schreit, anklagt und das Gegenüber mit Vorwürfen bombardiert; das macht dicht und auch für berechtigte Kritik unempfänglich." 

Wenn ein Migrant sein Leben in Deutschland als "Alptraum" beschreibt, fordert er die Aufforderung das Land zu verlassen defakto heraus. Hiesige Migranten sind nämlich, im Gegensatz zu den Afroamerikanern, nicht gewaltsam nach Deutschland verschleppt worden. 

Und was ist rassistischer Sprachgebrauch? Ist die Apotheke der Familie "Mohren" also die Mohren Apotheke rassistisch? 
Ist das Kindereis "Möhrchen" der Eisdiele der Familie "Mohr" rassistisch weil es Schokosoße benutzt? 

Wir müssen sehr aufpassen, dass die Bekämpfung von Rassismus nicht zu einer Ausgrenzung von Migranten führt, weil der Kontakt mit ihnen als potentiell gefährlich angesehen wird. Ich sehe das gerade auf der Arbeit. Es gab eine Handreichung, dass die Frage "Wo kommen Sie her" bei Kolleg*innen mit Migrationshintergrund rassistisch wäre. Das führt eigentlich nur dazu, dass sie mehr ausgegrenzt werden, weil die üblichen Fragen bei jungen Kolleg*innen wie "Wo haben sie studiert?" bereits als gefährlich angesehen wird.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sie sagt es doch selber: "Kommunikation zwischen Menschen funktioniert bekanntlich viel besser, wenn man nicht schreit, anklagt und das Gegenüber mit Vorwürfen bombardiert; das macht dicht und auch für berechtigte Kritik unempfänglich."
> 
> Wenn ein Migrant sein Leben in Deutschland als "Alptraum" beschreibt, fordert er die Aufforderung das Land zu verlassen defakto heraus. Hiesige Migranten sind nämlich, im Gegensatz zu den Afroamerikanern, nicht gewaltsam nach Deutschland verschleppt worden.


Hiesige "Migranten" sind, zum größten Teil, aber keine Migranten mehr, sondern Deutsche mit Eltern, oder sogar Großeltern, mit Migrationsgeschichte. Und wenn diese Menschen über ihre Rassismuserfahrungen sprechen, heißt es nicht, dass das ganze Leben in BRD ein Alptraum ist. Wobei ich das auch wieder differenzieren würde, denn das Leben in Deutschland für diese Menschen unterscheidet sich von Bundesland zu Bundesland, und ob urbane oder rurale Gegend. Plus, dass es da auch nochmal Unterschiede gibt ob du eine Frau bist, ob du ein Kopftuch trägst, wie sehr pigmentiert du bist etc. pp.
In anderen Worten, für manche Menschen könnte das Leben aufgrund der ständigen Reaktionen auf ihre "Andersartigkeit" ein Alptraum sein. Aber an Stelle diesen Menschen mal Raum zu geben dafür, um dann auch evtl. Veränderungsprozesse anzuregen, sollen sie lieber schweigen oder gehen, weil es dem Heinz-Peter unangenehm ist, darauf angesprochen zu werden...

Nichtsdestotrotz; Menschen, die hier geboren sind, zu sagen, nachdem sie ihre schlechten Erfahrungen teilen, dass sie dann einfach dort hingehen sollen, wo sie hergekommen sind, führt nur zu folgendem: Die Kommunikation wird abbrechen und sie werden sich nur in dem bestätigt fühlen, was sie eh schon oft jahrelang zu spüren bekommen haben, nämlich: "Du bist nicht wirklich ein Teil von hier", "Du bist anders als wir", "Du gehörst nicht wirklich dazu" etc.



seahawk schrieb:


> Wir müssen sehr aufpassen, dass die Bekämpfung von Rassismus nicht zu einer Ausgrenzung von Migranten führt, weil der Kontakt mit ihnen als potentiell gefährlich angesehen wird. Ich sehe das gerade auf der Arbeit. Es gab eine Handreichung, dass die Frage "Wo kommen Sie her" bei Kolleg*innen mit Migrationshintergrund rassistisch wäre.


Finde ich auch etwas übertrieben. Viel krasser dagegen sind eher Nachfragen oder Kommentare, wie "Wo kommst du *wirklich *her?" Obwohl gesagt wurde, woher man aus Deutschland kommt, oder dann noch die Anmerkung "Sie haben aber gut deutsch gelernt..." obwohl du hier geboren bist.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @seahawk Und schon machst du genau das was Thierse kritisiert: Du willst ihn wegen Alter, Ethnie und Identität von vorne herein aus der Debatte ausschließen.



Geht dir ja früh auf. Andersherum würde man das übrigens Rassismus und Faschismus nennen.


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2021)

Ich denke einfach Toleranz fängt an beiden Seiten an und man sollte niemals den Extremisten die Meinungshoheit überlassen. Manche Dinge finde ich halt einfach unlogisch. Migranten definieren ihre Herkunft als Teil ihrer Identität und sagen zurecht, dass diese Vielfalt unsere Gesellschaft gut tut, was ich auch so sehe. Nur kann ich dann auf der anderen Seite einen Teil der eigenen Identität nicht zur Tabuzone für meine Mitmenschen machen. Die eigentliche Frage nach der "echten Herkunft" finde ich nicht schlimm, die Reaktion ist entscheidend. Es wäre imho schade positive Reaktionen auszugrenzen um die negativen zu vermeiden. Ich finde es teilweise schlimm wie die Antirassismusbewegung den Rassisten zuarbeitet indem mal selber die rassistische Bedeutung bestimmter Begriffe zementiert. 

Das klassische Beispiel der Mohrenkopf. Praktisch jeder Mensch denkt da heute an einen leckeren Schaumkuss und assoziiert etwas  positives, die rassistische Bedeutung war in den Köpfen der Menschen praktisch verschwunden. (außer in den von Rassisten und leider auch den Antirassisten) Jetzt hat man diese beliebte Produkt "weiß gewaschen".


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach Toleranz fängt an beiden Seiten an und man sollte niemals den Extremisten die Meinungshoheit überlassen.


Unterschreibe ich sofort.


seahawk schrieb:


> Manche Dinge finde ich halt einfach unlogisch. Migranten definieren ihre Herkunft als Teil ihrer Identität und sagen zurecht, dass diese Vielfalt unsere Gesellschaft gut tut, was ich auch so sehe. Nur kann ich dann auf der anderen Seite einen Teil der eigenen Identität nicht zur Tabuzone für meine Mitmenschen machen. Die eigentliche Frage nach der "echten Herkunft" finde ich nicht schlimm, die Reaktion ist entscheidend. Es wäre imho schade positive Reaktionen auszugrenzen um die negativen zu vermeiden.


Ich verstehe, und eine gewisse Ambivalenz ist da auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ich betrachte das ganze allerdings nicht so schwarzweiß. Bei der Herkunftsfrage, kommt es tatsächlich auf den Kontext an. Ich wurde bei einer Wohnungsbesichtigung danach gefragt und habe die Wohnung nicht bekommen - natürlich kann es andere Gründe gegeben haben, als der Migrationshintergrund, aber die Frage war mMn an dieser Stelle verkehrt. Ich denke so geht es vielen, die vielleicht eine Aversion ggü. einer, an sich betrachtet, harmlosen Frage, entwickelt haben. Da es nicht wirklich um die Frage als solche geht, sondern um die vermeintlich daran gekoppelten Benachteiligungen.

Aber als positives Gegenbeispiel, finde ich es legitim, und ich kenne keine/n, die/der es nicht in Ordnung findet, wenn in einer angenehmen Kennenlernphase im Gespräch Neugier gezeigt wird. Im Gegenteil sogar.


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2021)

Wenn bei einer Wohnungsbesichtigung die Frage fällt, ist sie klar diskriminierend. Ich hoffe Du hast geklagt.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hiesige "Migranten" sind, zum größten Teil, aber keine Migranten mehr, sondern Deutsche mit Eltern, oder sogar Großeltern, mit Migrationsgeschichte.


Unterschied ist:
Migrant vs Migrationshintergrund


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Und wenn diese Menschen über ihre Rassismuserfahrungen sprechen, heißt es nicht, dass das ganze Leben in BRD ein Alptraum ist.











						„Von uns aus können wir den Heimatbegriff den Rechten überlassen“
					

Interview mit Fatma Aydemir und Hengameh Yaghoobifarah zu ihrem Buch "Eure Heimat ist unser Albtraum"




					www.jetzt.de
				



Dann soll man sein Buch auch nicht so nennen. 
"Ich finde nicht, dass ich dankbar sein muss, dass ich hier leben darf oder die Uni besuchen durfte."
Doch solltest du, sollte ich auch, sollten wir alle die hier leben.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Obwohl gesagt wurde, woher man aus Deutschland kommt, oder dann noch die Anmerkung "Sie haben aber gut deutsch gelernt..." obwohl du hier geboren bist.


Interessante Annekdote:
Ich bin ja mit vielen Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund aufgewachsen und besonders bei jeden mit islamischen Kulturellen Hintergrund hat man es am Deutsch heftigst rausgehört obwohl es schon um die dritte Generation gehandelt hat.
Nun komm ich 2019 auf ne Party von Freunden und ja, es waren Menschen dort, bei denen man das auch rausgehört hatte. Ich hatte meine Verlobte dabei (aus Lateinamerika) und natürlich kam das Thema Migration auf, da sie selbst Deutsch am lernen ist.
Stellt sich heraus: Der mit dem wir uns unterhalten haben ist vor 3 Jahren aus dem Irak gekommen und sein Deutsch war auf dem Level wie ich es von vielen kenne die in der dritten Generation hier sind.
Da fragt man sich doch was bei manchen falsch läuft oder was bei ihm so verdammt richtig gelaufen ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unterschied ist:
> Migrant vs Migrationshintergrund
> 
> 
> ...


Du reißt mein Zitat aus dem Kontext hier.


Sparanus schrieb:


> "Ich finde nicht, dass ich dankbar sein muss, dass ich hier leben darf oder die Uni besuchen durfte."
> Doch solltest du, sollte ich auch, sollten wir alle die hier leben.
> 
> Interessante Annekdote:
> ...


Ich bin es langsam müde auf dein und Dons antimuslimisches Denken einzugehen. Sucht euch bitte jemand anderen dafür, oder tauscht euch gerne untereinander aus, wie sehr euch muslimische Mitmenschen stören. Das ist mir zu energieaufzehrend langsam.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich bin es langsam müde auf dein und Dons antimuslimisches Denken einzugehen. Sucht euch bitte jemand anderen dafür, oder tauscht euch gerne untereinander aus, wie sehr euch muslimische Mitmenschen stören. Das ist mir zu energieaufzehrend langsam.


Ich hab vom islamischen Kulturraum gesprochen (also Geografie), nicht von Moslems. Oder soll ich Araber sagen? Das wäre falsch.
Soll ich über meine Erfahrungen lügen? Oder liest du daraus, dass alle anderen dann perfekt Deutsch konnten, dem ist mitnichten so, aber man hat es eben anders rausgehört.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn bei einer Wohnungsbesichtigung die Frage fällt, ist sie klar diskriminierend. Ich hoffe Du hast geklagt.


Ne du, leider nicht. So traurig sich das aber auch anhört, man ist es irgendwann gewöhnt. Ich kenn das ja auch schon seit Schulzeiten damals in den 90er: Sprüche wie "Verhaltet euch mal so, da wo ihr herkommt" oder "Wir sind hier in Deutschland!" 

Ich will dir damit nur sagen, wir kennen das zuhauf und rennen dann dummerweise später nicht hin und klagen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2021)

Wusstest du, dass man sich als Nordrheinwestfale in Bayern auch anhören muss, dass die Schulen in deiner Heimat nichts taugen und dass der eigene Abschluss nicht so viel Wert sei?


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ne du, leider nicht. So traurig sich das aber auch anhört, man ist es irgendwann gewöhnt. Ich kenn das ja auch schon seit Schulzeiten damals in den 90er: Sprüche wie "Verhaltet euch mal so, da wo ihr herkommt" oder "Wir sind hier in Deutschland!"
> 
> Ich will dir damit nur sagen, wir kennen das zuhauf und rennen dann dummerweise später nicht hin und klagen.



Das ist das Problem der Antirassismusbewegung. Anstatt den relevanten, alltäglichen und systematischen Rassismus anzugehen, verfällt man in eine Symbolpolitik. Der Mohrenkopf ist nicht rassistisch, der Vermieter aber schon. 

Im Endeffekt muss man sich aber immer sagen, dass jeder Mensch anders ist. Jeder Deutsche, jeder Migrant, einfach jeder. Ich glaube das würde viele Vorurteile verschwinden lassen und unser Zusammenleben erleichtern. 

Oder wie ich sage "Der Typ Arsch hat keine Rasse."


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Jeder Deutsche, jeder Migrant, einfach jeder.


Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch 
Ein Migrant ist jemand der nach Deutschland eingewandert ist. Ich bin schon immer hier, ich bin kein Migrant. Genau so wenig wie das hier geborene Kind von Migranten selbst kein Migrant ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wusstest du, dass man sich als Nordrheinwestfale in Bayern auch anhören muss, dass die Schulen in deiner Heimat nichts taugen und dass der eigene Abschluss nicht so viel Wert sei?


Mir laufen die Tränen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Mir laufen die Tränen.


Ja du bist halt ein Aktivist der kein bisschen objektiv ist. 
Wenn du nicht in Bayern studieren kannst weil dein Abschluss nicht anerkannt wird, wirst du das anders sehen. 

Oder um ein paar Jahrzehnte zurück zu gehen:
Frag mal Spätaussiedler oder noch später die Flüchtlinge aus Ostpreußen die man hier aufgenommen hatten. 
Da war man hier auch nicht so mega happy.


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch
> Ein Migrant ist jemand der nach Deutschland eingewandert ist. Ich bin schon immer hier, ich bin kein Migrant. Genau so wenig wie das hier geborene Kind von Migranten selbst kein Migrant ist.



Ändert ja nichts daran, dass jeder Mensch anders ist.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ändert ja nichts daran, dass jeder Mensch anders ist.


Kontext? Du benutzt das Wort Migrant falsch und ich stelle das richtig. That's it. 

Wir haben ja selbst Serien im TV über Migranten. Die Auswanderer etc


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja du bist halt ein Aktivist der kein bisschen objektiv ist.
> Wenn du nicht in Bayern studieren kannst weil dein Abschluss nicht anerkannt wird, wirst du das anders sehen.


Ich bin kein Aktivist, nur weil ich in einem Hardware Forum gegen Rassismus schreibe. Ich bin in Reallife ein normaler Mitbürger, der seit Wochen schon, seine Steuererklärung immer auf morgen verschiebt


Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder um ein paar Jahrzehnte zurück zu gehen:
> Frag mal Spätaussiedler oder noch später die Flüchtlinge aus Ostpreußen die man hier aufgenommen hatten.
> Da war man hier auch nicht so mega happy.


Ja ok, ist alles scheissse. Ich lese es so, als würdest du es rechtfertigen oder relativieren wollen. Oder was möchtest du damit eigentlich sagen?


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich bin es langsam müde auf dein und Dons antimuslimisches Denken einzugehen. Sucht euch bitte jemand anderen dafür, oder tauscht euch gerne untereinander aus, wie sehr euch muslimische Mitmenschen stören. Das ist mir zu energieaufzehrend langsam.


Ich wollte die Anekdote eigentlich nicht schreiben, aber ich muss hier einhaken, auch wenn es dir unangenehm ist, das ist nämlich enscheidend und Sparanus hat völlig recht. Es ist nicht der kulturelle Hintergrund, sondern der Unterschied gegenüber anderen Migranten, hier nur bezogen auf die Sprache, der zu oft auffällt.
Bei einem Assesment der Stadt Hannover im Sommer 2020, ging es in einer freien Diskussion zwischen 8 Teilnehmern (mich inklusive), genau um das Thema. Wahrscheinlich hat mich meine Reaktion auch den Kopf gekostet, aber anderes Thema.
Türkische Migrantin nicht in Deutschland geboren, aber seit 25 Jahren hier lebend, um die mitte Dreißig, hat genau diesen Punkt , nach der Herkunftsfrage herausgestellt und ihn als diskriminierend bezeichnet. Sie kommt aus Berlin punkt.
Nun war es aber so, das man ihr Deutsch zwar als fließend ansehen kann, aber wirklich jeder, wusste nach 2 Sätzen, das es nicht ihre Muttersprache ist, da zu viele grammatikalische Fehler und einfach hier und da Vokabeln fehlten.
Meine Frage war halt, wie sie sich auf ihren Standpunkt festlegen kann, wenn wirklich jeder nach einem kurzen Gespräch festellen kann, das Deutsch nicht ihre Muttersprache ist, das empfand sie halt auch diskriminierend.
Und hier liegt eben auch die Krux, und der Punkt auf den Sparanus m.M nach hinaus will, sprechen viele oder die Meisten der hier geborenen Migrantenkinder, oder in sehr frühem Alter immigrierten Kinder aus dem nicht türkischen und arabischen Raum, perfekt Deutsch, was ungemein hilft, bei der Frage nach Diskriminierung!
Und es ist eben auffällig, das es da *teilweise *bei Migrantenkinder aus dem türkischen und arabischen Raum, eben nicht der Fall ist, selbst bei Kindern mit Migrationshintergrund geboren in der 2. und 3. Generation.
Und das hat rein gar nichts mit antimuslimisches Denken zu tun, sondern mit gemachten Erfahrungen.
Und die Hemmschwelle für jeden ist ungleich höher nach der "Herkunft" zu fragen, wenn sich  Jemand mit dir in "perfekten" Deutsch unterhält oder du nach kurzem Gespräch festsstellst, das Deutsch eher nicht seine "Muttersprache" ist.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Oder was möchtest du damit eigentlich sagen?


Einfach mal auf dem Punkt "Weiße kennen das nicht" rumtanzen


Don-71 schrieb:


> emand mit dir in "perfekten" Deutsch unterhält oder du nach kurzem Gespräch festsstellst, das Deutsch eher nicht seine "Muttersprache" ist.


Passiert auch innerdeutsch


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Einfach mal auf dem Punkt "Weiße kennen das nicht" rumtanzen


Das Thema Weiß-Sein scheint dich wohl echt tief getroffen zu haben.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das Thema Weiß-Sein scheint dich wohl echt tief getroffen zu haben.


Es scheint eher zwecklos zu sein, das Gespräch fortzuführen, da du nicht wirklich Interesse hast.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es scheint eher zwecklos zu sein, das Gespräch fortzuführen, da du nicht wirklich Interesse hast.


Exakt! Ich habe in der Tat kein Interesse an Gesprächen, in denen unterschwellig gegen Muslime gesprochen wird.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Exakt! Ich habe in der Tat kein Interesse an Gesprächen, in denen unterschwellig gegen Muslime gesprochen wird.


Das Thema scheint tief getroffen zu haben......


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch
> Ein Migrant ist jemand der nach Deutschland eingewandert ist. Ich bin schon immer hier, ich bin kein Migrant. Genau so wenig wie das hier geborene Kind von Migranten selbst kein Migrant ist.



Danke für die Information.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Exakt! Ich habe in der Tat kein Interesse an Gesprächen, in denen unterschwellig gegen Muslime gesprochen wird.


Als Christ sind Muslime für mich Menschen die einen anderen Weg haben an den selben Gott zu glauben. 
So what? 

Was mich stört ist die gelebte Praxis. 
Wir haben 2 Moscheen im Ort, eine türkische und marokkanische. Warum teilt man das wieder nach Nationalitäten auf? 
(ja kenne auch polnische christliche Gemeinden hier, finde ich genauso falsch, aber es ist ein anderes Ausmaß)


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Thema scheint tief getroffen zu haben......


Pfff! Da müsste schon mehr kommen...


----------



## soulstyle (12. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Als Christ sind Muslime für mich Menschen die einen anderen Weg haben an den selben Gott zu glauben.
> So what?
> 
> Was mich stört ist die gelebte Praxis.
> ...


Vieleicht reicht eine nicht alle Gläubige zu beherbergen?


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Vieleicht reicht eine nicht alle Gläubige zu beherbergen?


Deswegen trennt man Gotteshäuser nach Herkunftsland?


----------



## soulstyle (12. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen trennt man Gotteshäuser nach Herkunftsland?


Nein, baut eine dazu. Im Islam wird nicht getrennt. Jeder Mensch darf da rein und seine Gottesschuldigkeit begleichen.
Aber Araber verstehen  kein Türkisch und umgekehrt. Die Gebete sind zwar Arabisch. Aber die Übersetzungen werden in die entsprechende Landessprache übersetzt.
Schau mal bei Dr. google vorbei, wieviele unterschiedliche unter Arabisch geführte Sprachen es gibt die sich zum Teil bis zur Unverständlichkeit voneinander unterscheiden.
Wollen wir mal fragen warum so viele unterschiedliche Kirchen es hier gibt? Ich unterscheide da nicht Ev oder  Kath.
Ich zieh mal ein Link hier rein.




__





						Liste christlicher Konfessionen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Mir ist das eigentlich egal wer was baut. 5G Antennen sind auch nicht willkommen, Windkraft auch nicht, Atomkraftwerke auch nicht, E Autos auch nicht also warum sollen Moscheen willkommen sein?
Irgendjemand stößt sich sowieso an irgendwas. Einfach Tolleranz zeigen, jeder jedem gegenüber.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Nein, baut eine dazu. Im Islam wird nicht getrennt. Jeder Mensch darf da rein und seine Gottesschuldigkeit begleichen.
> Aber Araber verstehen  kein Türkisch und umgekehrt. Die Gebete sind zwar Arabisch. Aber die Übersetzungen werden in die entsprechende Landessprache übersetzt.
> Schau mal bei Dr. google vorbei, wieviele unterschiedliche unter Arabisch geführte Sprachen es gibt die sich zum Teil bis zur Unverständlichkeit voneinander unterscheiden.
> Wollen wir mal fragen warum so viele unterschiedliche Kirchen es hier gibt? Ich unterscheide da nicht Ev oder  Kath.
> ...


Mach dir keine Mühe. Ich kenne diesen Schlag Menschen. Als nächstes werden sie einwerfen, wieso sie kein Deutsch gelernt haben, sich nicht integrieren und weiter in anderen Sprachen predigen bla bla.
Es geht einfach nur um ihre Abneigung ggü. Muslimen und die 1001 Gründe, wieso sie sie nicht mögen. Muss man nicht verstehen, ich will es auch nicht verstehen. Ist für mich genau so irrational wie Hass auf Juden. Am besten ignorieren.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Als nächstes werden sie einwerfen, wieso sie kein Deutsch gelernt haben, sich nicht integrieren und weiter in anderen Sprachen predigen bla bla.


Ach du machst es dir aber wieder sehr einfach.
Es ist wichtig, dass in Gotteshäusern die Landessprache benutzt wird damit es auch alle verstehen was gepredigt wird. 
Ich hab ebenfalls gesagt, dass es das im Christentum auch gibt, nur nicht in der Masse.
Welche Sprache spricht man denn in einer Moschee in der Türkei? Arabisch (außer in Teilen) eher nicht oder?
Also hat sich der Islam sich an die Landessprache angepasst, warum soll das nicht in Deutschland gehen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

Heutzutage werden in den meisten Moscheen die Predigten auch ins Deutsche übersetzt.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Heutzutage werden in den *meisten* Moscheen die Predigten auch ins Deutsche übersetzt.


Hast du für diese Behauptung eine Quelle, ich halte das für eine glasklre Lüge, weil es das vor 2-3 Jahren überhaupt nicht gab!
Also hätte ich für diese Behauptung gerne einen belastbaren Nachweiss!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Empirische Forschung spricht eine andere Sprache und steht auch konträr zu deinem subjektiven Eindruck.



Bring doch mal konkrete Beispiele, vielleicht kommen wir mit Inhalten inhaltlich weiter.



> Denn sozio-ökonomischer Erfolg ist ganz klar von phänotypischen Merkmalen abhängig. In einfacher Sprache: Schulischer und beruflicher Erfolg ist verknüpft mit Herkunft/Name/Aussehen - zu Gunsten von Weißen Menschen, diese werden im Durchschnitt besser benotet, bekommen eher eine Einladung zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch und zur Wohnungsbesichtigung.



Wohungsbesichtigungen habe ich selbst mehrfach angesprochen, bei Vorstellungsgesprächen hängt es afaik stark vom Arbeitgeber und dem Job ab. Die !!!vollständig für Cofaktoren!!! korrigierenden Studien, die ich bezüglich großer Unternehmen gesehen habe, haben kaum noch etwas gefunden weil entsprechende Kodize hausintern angewandt werden, der öffentliche Dienst bemüht sich sowieso nach Kräften. (Ein leichter Unterschied besteht natürlich immer aufgrund im Schnitt nun einmal vorhandener, leichter Sprachdefizite.) Was bleibt ist eine gewisse Benachteiligung bei (hier schätze ich jetzt erstmal subjektiv, um nicht über Jahre und primär offline angelesenes recherchieren zu müssen) 10% der ausgeschriebenen Stellen. Das passt aber auch relativ gut zu der Zahl der Menschen, die in Umfragen stark rassistische und/oder fremdenfeindliche Positionen beziehen. Natürlich sitzen solche Leute auch in Positionen mit Verantwortung und benachteiligen ihnen unliebsam erscheinende Personen systematisch. Und das absichtlich. Und unliebsam ist da nicht nur die Hutu-Muslima mit Kopftuch - wer als weißer (mäßig alter) Mann lange Jahre auf dem Bewerberfoto hat und ein Soziologie-Studium im Lebenslauf hat, kann auch gleich wieder gehen. Im Gegensatz zum strenggescheitelten (ex-)Russen, Thor-Steinar-Pullie und 6 Monaten Knastaufenthalt wegen körperlicher Gewalt. Das ist also weder der "versteckte, unbemerkte" Rassismus, der hier immer "alten, weißen Männern" vorgeworfen wird, noch ist es etwas, dass systematisch Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund trifft. Das ist ganz offen Diskriminierung entlang politisch definierter Grenzen. Und nein, ich habe auch keine Lösung dafür, nicht einmal eine Lösungsidee, aber ich glaube nicht, dass wir einer näher kommen, solange wir das Problem falsch betrachten.

Bezüglich ungleicher Benotung kenne ich übrigens keine einzige Studie, die unter !!!vollständiger Berücksichtigung von Cofaktoren!!! systematische Unterschiede gefunden hat. Link?

Was ich, und deswegen betone ich den Punkt so oft, zu genüge kenne, sind Studien, die unter Missachtung von Cofaktoren Unterschiede proklammieren und Studien, die unter Berücksichtigung rein sozioökonomischer, aber keiner ethnisch-kulturellen Faktoren, massive Erfolgsunterschiede gefunden haben, die weitaus schwerwiegender als alles sind, was bislang klar auf Rassismus (geschweige denn auf unbemerkten Rassimus) zurück geführt werden konnte. Deutschland hat ein extremes Klassenproblem. Erstbester Link zu Suchbegriffen aus den letzten Wochen: https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/wirtschaft/datenreport-corona-soziale-ungleichheit-100.html
Ersbeste Links zu Suchbegriffen auch aus dem letzten Monat, zu denen es aber derart viele (immer gleiche) Ergebnisse gibt, dass ich tatsächlich die aktuelle Studie auf die schnelle nicht finde:








						Chancengerechtigkeit in Deutschland
					

Die Schere zwischen hohen und niedrigen Einkommen wird immer größer. Besonders fatal ist die fehlende Chancengleichheit. Ein Beitrag von Sonja Steffen, Mitglied des Deutschen Bundestages




					www.fes.de
				











						Soziale Aufstiegschancen in Deutschland besonders schlecht - Parteien streiten über Lösungswege
					

Berlin (ots) - In kaum einem anderen industrialisierten Land sind die Chancen auf sozialen Aufstieg so ungleich verteilt wie in Deutschland. Neue wissenschaftliche Expertise...




					www.presseportal.de
				











						Sozialer Aufstieg dauert sechs Generationen
					

Kinder aus Deutschland haben nach wie vor schlechtere Chancen auf Erfolg - das belegt nun eine OECD-Studie. Sie brauchen bis zu sechs Generationen, um das Durchschnittseinkommen zu erreichen. Eine entscheidende Rolle spielt dabei das deutsche Bildungssystem.




					www.n-tv.de
				




In Deutschland bleibt die absolute Mehrheit der Leute in der Klasse festgenagelt, in der auch die Eltern waren. Und das bedeutet natürlich, dass die Nachfahren von Migranten geballt am unteren Ende der Gesellschaft vor sich hin vegetieren. Denn sie rekrutieren sich mehrheitlich aus
- ARMEN italienischen Arbeitssuchenden der 50er/60er
- ARMEN türkischen Arbeitssuchenden der 60/70er
- MITTELLOSEN Flüchtlingen der 90er/00/10er
Es wurden 2-3 Jahrzehnte lang systematisch Leute ohne Ausbildung und Vermögen nach Deutschland geholt und in den folgenden 2-3 Jahrzehnten bis heute kamen fast nur Leute, die gesamtes Vermögen verloren hatten und deren Ausbildung in Deutschland nicht anerkannt wird. Die Handvoll syrischer Hochqualifizierter zu Beginn des Krieges wurden zwar immer hochgehalten, aber Flüchtlinge stellen eben keinen repräsentativen Schnitt durch die Gesellschaft ihrer Heimatländer vor Eintritt der Fluchtgründe dar. Insgesamt sind Menschen ohne Vermögen und ohne verwertbare Ausbildung also der persönliche Hintergrund für 90-95-99% der als mehr oder minder fremd in Deutschland lebenden Personen. Und die leben heute also mehrheitlich wie Leute, deren Eltern arm und formell ohne Bildung waren - Suprise? Anyone? No? Mehrmals monatlich erscheinende Studien zu rassistischer Diskriminierung, die NICHT für sozioökonomische Hintergründe korrigieren, gucke ich mir deswegen schon lange nicht mehr an. Deren Daten sind immer durch dieses eine, riesige, soziökonomische Problem verzerrt.
ABER: Es ist kein rassistisches Problem. Arme, ungebildete, käseweiße Biokartoffeln, die seit 20 Generationen nicht aus ihrem bayrischen Bergkaff herausgekommen sind, stehen 1:1 genauso da. Bzw. 1:0,9, wenn man den oben genannten, bewussten Rassismus abzieht. Das ist ein gesammtgesellschaftliches Problem, dessen Lösung die Unterschiede zwischen mittelfristig Zugezogenen und ewig Ansässigen verkleinern würde, wie keine andere Maßnahme. Aber es ist auch ein Problem, dass man nicht gelöst bekommt, wenn man nur auf Rassismus guckt. Denn der Lehrer, der einem schlechten Schüler eine schlechte Note gibt, der Arbeitgeber, der jemanden mit schlechtem Zeugniss nicht einstellt, der Vermieter der jemandem ohne geregeltes Einkommen keine Wohnung gibt - die sehen sich alle nicht als Rassisten. Die fallen alle nicht als Rassisten auf. Und in 90% der Fälle sind es auch keine Rassisten. Genausowenig wie der Bildungsminister, der ein Schulsystem geschaffen hat, in dem das Elternhaus und nicht die Fähigkeiten des Schülers über den späteren Erfolg entscheiden. Das sind alles nur Arschlöcher, die benachteiligten Mitmenschen (unabhängig von Hautfarbe und Herkunft) noch ein weiteres Mal eins auf den Deckel geben und sie klein halten (z.T. auch unbewusst, meist bewusst ignorierend) und der einzige Grund, warum Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund in der Familie davon häufiger betroffen ist, sind die typischen Migrationsgründe. Die kann man aber nicht ändern. Was man ändern müsste, wäre die Fairness der Gesellschaft für alle - einschließlich "alter, weißer Männer", die 45 Jahre als Pflasterer geschuftet haben und jetzt körperlich kaputt von HartzIV leben und deren Kinder froh sind, wenn sie es schaffen, irgendwann zum Staplerfahrer aufzusteigen.
UND, das ist der wichtigstes Grund warum ich so verdammt viel Wert auf die Unterscheidung zwischen tatsächlichem Rassismus und anderen, bestimmte Ethnien nur zufällig gehäuft treffenden Diskrimnierungen lege: Die Anfangen AfD oder schlimmer zu wählen, wenn sie sehen, dass "Fremde" Hilfsangebote bekommen, während sie selbst auf der Straße stehen gelassen werden, obwohl es ihnen genauso dreckig geht. (Und so etwas kann auch noch verdammt lange nachwirken, wie ich aus meiner eigenen Bekanntschaft weiß. Leider.)




Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich rede erstmal in meinem Namen, dann im Namen meiner Familie, im Namen all meiner Freunde und letztendlich aller POC. Denn das ist eine Selbstbezeichnung, die wir uns gegeben haben ...



Ohne Piesacken zu wollen, aber: Wie viele dieser zunehmend größer werdenden Gruppe hast jemals gefragt, ob du für sie sprechen darfst? Oder mit wie vielen hast du wenigstens längere Debatten über die hier vertretenen Themen geführt, sodass du dir sicher sein kannst, dass deren Meinung identisch zu deiner ist?

Das ist leider ein weiterer Punkt, der viele gute gemeinte Initiativen schwächt: Sie beanspruchen im Namen von sehr vielen Menschen zu sprechen, können diesem Anspruch aber inhaltlich kaum gerecht werden und spätestens wenn dann noch ein paar aus dieser Gruppe prominent sagen, dass sie anderer Meinung sind (und das gibt es immer, sobald man von ein paar tausend Menschen spricht), bricht der Support endgültig zusammen. Weil niemand einen Lügner unterstützt, selbst wenn er dessen Ansinnen teilt.



> Wenn Weiße nicht mal bereit sind ihren rassistischen Sprachgebrauch zu ändern, wie können wir dann über den viel tieferliegenderen Rassismus überhaupt sprechen?!
> Keiner von uns wird je eine Debatte über Rassismus ernst nehmen können, solange Weiße nicht all die rassistischen Bezeichnungen aus ihrem Vokabular streichen wollen.



Tricky. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich die uralte linke These "Sprache ändern = Denken ändern = Handeln ändern" weder Teile noch jemals bestädigende Beispiele dafür gesehen habe, klappt es meiner Meinung nach im Bereich Rassismus einfach nicht. Weil es vom falschen Ausgangspunkt ausgeht. Insbesondere -Beispiel- für [Menschen, deren Vorfahren zu großer Mehrheit in Subsahara-Afrika leben] wird ungefähr alle 10 Jahre ein neuer "nichtrassistsicher" Ausdruck geprägt. Moor, ***************, Schwarzer, Afrikaner, maximal Pigmentierter, heute Teil von PoC - ich habe vieles kommen und fast genauso viel auch wieder gehen sein. Weil kein einziger diesiger Begriffe je als "rassistisch" erfunden wurde, sondern immer mehr oder minder reskriptiv. Rassistisch wurden die Begriffe, oft binnen kürzester Zeit/sobald der zweite sie ausgesprochen hat, weil damit Rassisten die Leute bezeichnet haben, die sie diskriminieren wollten. Wie hätte sie sie auch sonst nennen sollen? Aber das funktioniert bis heute so: Wir führen mit viel Aufwand einen neuen Begriff ein, den ALLE für [Menschen, deren Vorfahren zu großer Mehrheit in Subsahara-Afrika leben] nutzen sollen. ALLE inklusive der Rassisten. Die motzen zwar etwas länger als alle anderen, aber nach 10 Jahren oder so haben sie den Begriff dann halt doch übernommen (und sei es anfangs nur mit ironischem Unterton im Rahmen wirklich schlechten Humors) und schon ist der ehemals "neutrale" Begriff wieder "rassistisch". Und dem nächsten wird es genauso ergehen. (Was einem eigentlich egal sein könnte, solange man keine ständig umzuschreibenden Kinderbücher verlegt, würden die Begriffe nicht mit jeder Iteration unpräziser.)



> Btw, POC ist ein Sammelbegriff für alle Menschen, die nicht weiß sind und kein Ersatzbegriff für Schwarze.



Speaking off: Kennst du zufällig ein aktuell sozial akzeptables Wort für [Menschen, deren Vorfahren zu großer Mehrheit in Subsahara-Afrika leben]? Also die, die früher mit *************** betitelt wurden und trotz Zugehörigkeit zu sehr verschiedenen Völkern ein paar recht markante, phänotypische Merkmale sowie eben einen gemeinsamen Herkunftsbereich haben, sodass man sie in manchen Kontexten einfach gerne als "eine" Gruppe nennen möchte, ohne sie immer als [Menschen, deren Vorfahren zu großer Mehrheit in Subsahara-Afrika leben] zu umschreiben.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Was blöderes kann einem eigentlich nicht einfallen, denn die Leute identifizieren sich mit dieser "deutschen" Kultur, die du gleich mal mit germanisch, als Kampfbegriff umschrieben hast.



Deutsche haben "eine" "Kultur"?


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Mühe. Ich kenne diesen Schlag Menschen. Als nächstes werden sie einwerfen, wieso sie kein Deutsch gelernt haben, sich nicht integrieren und weiter in anderen Sprachen predigen bla bla.
> Es geht einfach nur um ihre Abneigung ggü. Muslimen und die 1001 Gründe, wieso sie sie nicht mögen. Muss man nicht verstehen, ich will es auch nicht verstehen. Ist für mich genau so irrational wie Hass auf Juden. Am besten ignorieren.


Das ist so ein Quatsch, das man sich die Haare raufen kann!.
Es gab hier in Deutschland mit den Arbeitsmigranten der 60er und 70er Jahren aus der Türkei und der Flüchtlingswelle aus den 70er und 80er Jahren aus dem heutigen Iran sehr sehr wenig bis gar keine Probleme, in Bezug auf den Islam
Liegt wohl eher daran das eben viele Arbeitsmigranten zu der Zeit kemalistisch geprägt waren und die Flüchtlinge aus dem Iran, gerade vor ihrer neuen politischen muslimischen Staatsreligion geflohen sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

Erstmal Danke und ein like dafür, dass du den Thread hier inhaltlich und im Niveau wieder steil anhebst. So fällt es mir auch enorm leichter, den anderen Offtopic-Spam, als Inhalt: stupides Muslime-Bashing auf AfD-Stammtisch-Niveau, auszublenden.

Werde aus zeitlichen Gründen jetzt jedoch nicht auf alles eingehen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bring doch mal konkrete Beispiele, vielleicht kommen wir mit Inhalten inhaltlich weiter.


Was hattest du konkret an der Max versus Murat Studie auszusetzen?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich ungleicher Benotung kenne ich übrigens keine einzige Studie, die unter !!!vollständiger Berücksichtigung von Cofaktoren!!! systematische Unterschiede gefunden hat. Link?


Welche Cofaktoren hätte man denn in einer Studie über ungleiche Noten trotz gleicher Leistung bei türkischen Namen beachten müssen?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> . Deutschland hat ein extremes Klassenproblem. Erstbester Link zu Suchbegriffen aus den letzten Wochen: https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/wirtschaft/datenreport-corona-soziale-ungleichheit-100.html


100% und durch Corona wird es noch deutlicher.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ersbeste Links zu Suchbegriffen auch aus dem letzten Monat, zu denen es aber derart viele (immer gleiche) Ergebnisse gibt, dass ich tatsächlich die aktuelle Studie auf die schnelle nicht finde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daher finde ich die Max vs. Murat Studie so verblüffend. Die ist nur wenige Jahre alt. Probanden waren junge Lehramts-Studierende. Hätte von diesen Leuten das nicht erwartet, und diese Leute halten sich mit Sicherheit selber auch nicht für Rassisten. Also wie kann es sein, dass sie nach rassistischen Mustern Arbeiten benoten. Ich kann es mir nur durch eine unterbewusste rassistische Sozialisation erklären.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genausowenig wie der Bildungsminister, der ein Schulsystem geschaffen hat, in dem das Elternhaus und nicht die Fähigkeiten des Schülers über den späteren Erfolg entscheiden. Das sind alles nur Arschlöcher, die benachteiligten Mitmenschen (unabhängig von Hautfarbe und Herkunft) noch ein weiteres Mal eins auf den Deckel geben und sie klein halten (z.T. auch unbewusst, meist bewusst ignorierend) und der einzige Grund, warum Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund in der Familie davon häufiger betroffen ist, sind die typischen Migrationsgründe. Die kann man aber nicht ändern. Was man ändern müsste, wäre die Fairness der Gesellschaft für alle - einschließlich "alter, weißer Männer", die 45 Jahre als Pflasterer geschuftet haben und jetzt körperlich kaputt von HartzIV leben und deren Kinder froh sind, wenn sie es schaffen, irgendwann zum Staplerfahrer aufzusteigen.
> UND, das ist der wichtigstes Grund warum ich so verdammt viel Wert auf die Unterscheidung zwischen tatsächlichem Rassismus und anderen, bestimmte Ethnien nur zufällig gehäuft treffenden Diskrimnierungen lege: Die Anfangen AfD oder schlimmer zu wählen, wenn sie sehen, dass "Fremde" Hilfsangebote bekommen, während sie selbst auf der Straße stehen gelassen werden, obwohl es ihnen genauso dreckig geht. (Und so etwas kann auch noch verdammt lange nachwirken, wie ich aus meiner eigenen Bekanntschaft weiß. Leider.)


Zu meiner Verteidigung habe ich auch nicht behauptet, dass nur rassistische Diskriminierung stattfindet. Viele Bevölkerungsgruppen werden natürlich auch diskriminiert.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne Piesacken zu wollen, aber: Wie viele dieser zunehmend größer werdenden Gruppe hast jemals gefragt, ob du für sie sprechen darfst? Oder mit wie vielen hast du wenigstens längere Debatten über die hier vertretenen Themen geführt, sodass du dir sicher sein kannst, dass deren Meinung identisch zu deiner ist?


Naja, wenn ich sage, ich spreche für alle Menschen mit Migrationsgeschichte, wenn ich behaupte, dass diese Gruppe von Menschen nicht diskriminiert werden möchte, dann ist das von mir inhaltlich bewusst so grob gehalten, sodass ich nicht glauben kann, dass jetzt eine Gruppe aufsteht und sagt "Sprich nicht für uns - wir wollen diskriminiert werden!" ^^ aber gut, ich gebe zu, dass es sehr anmaßend klingen mag. Ich entschuldige mich an dieser Stelle bei all den diversen Gruppen mit verschiedenen Migrationsgeschichten, die sich angesprochen fühlten, aber nicht inhaltlich richtig abgebildet sahen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist leider ein weiterer Punkt, der viele gute gemeinte Initiativen schwächt: Sie beanspruchen im Namen von sehr vielen Menschen zu sprechen, können diesem Anspruch aber inhaltlich kaum gerecht werden und spätestens wenn dann noch ein paar aus dieser Gruppe prominent sagen, dass sie anderer Meinung sind (und das gibt es immer, sobald man von ein paar tausend Menschen spricht), bricht der Support endgültig zusammen. Weil niemand einen Lügner unterstützt, selbst wenn er dessen Ansinnen teilt.


Guter Punkt, wobei es, wie oben erwähnt, beim Themenkomplex Rassismus bei allen Vereinen, Aktivisten, NGOs, usw. im Kontext Migration eine Überschneidung gibt. Alle finden Diskriminierung ihrer Gruppe scheissse. Inhaltlich und in den Methoden mag es dann auseinander gehen,  aber dass ist dann auch der Punkt, wo jede Gruppe für sich sprechen soll und ja auch tut.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tricky. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich die uralte linke These "Sprache ändern = Denken ändern = Handeln ändern" weder Teile noch jemals bestädigende Beispiele dafür gesehen habe, klappt es meiner Meinung nach im Bereich Rassismus einfach nicht. Weil es vom falschen Ausgangspunkt ausgeht. Insbesondere -Beispiel- für [Menschen, deren Vorfahren zu großer Mehrheit in Subsahara-Afrika leben] wird ungefähr alle 10 Jahre ein neuer "nichtrassistsicher" Ausdruck geprägt. Moor, ***************, Schwarzer, Afrikaner, maximal Pigmentierter, heute Teil von PoC - ich habe vieles kommen und fast genauso viel auch wieder gehen sein.
> Weil kein einziger diesiger Begriffe je als "rassistisch" erfunden wurde, sondern immer mehr oder minder reskriptiv. Rassistisch wurden die Begriffe, oft binnen kürzester Zeit/sobald der zweite sie ausgesprochen hat, weil damit Rassisten die Leute bezeichnet haben, die sie diskriminieren wollten. Wie hätte sie sie auch sonst nennen sollen? Aber das funktioniert bis heute so: Wir führen mit viel Aufwand einen neuen Begriff ein, den ALLE für [Menschen, deren Vorfahren zu großer Mehrheit in Subsahara-Afrika leben] nutzen sollen. ALLE inklusive der Rassisten. Die motzen zwar etwas länger als alle anderen, aber nach 10 Jahren oder so haben sie den Begriff dann halt doch übernommen (und sei es anfangs nur mit ironischem Unterton im Rahmen wirklich schlechten Humors) und schon ist der ehemals "neutrale" Begriff wieder "rassistisch". Und dem nächsten wird es genauso ergehen. (Was einem eigentlich egal sein könnte, solange man keine ständig umzuschreibenden Kinderbücher verlegt, würden die Begriffe nicht mit jeder Iteration unpräziser.)


Ne, eigentlich nicht. Wir können es ja mal gerne zusammen aufbröseln, von gröbster zur detaillierter Bezeichnung. Schwarzer, gilt als die Selbstbezeichnung für alle mit einer schwarzen Hautfarbe. Afro-Amerikaner ist der Schwarze in den USA, Afro-Deutscher ist der Schwarze aus Deutschland. Afrikaner sind alle Menschen vom Kontinent Afrika (captain obvious in action) und dann gibt es natürlich die verschiedenen Nationen und dann in den Nationen die zig Bevölkerungsgruppen. 
Und je konkreter du wirst in der Ansprache, umso wertschätzender ist es, weil du auf die individuelle Ebene gehst. Ich meine, einem intelligenten Menschen wie dir, ist das doch schon alles bewusst. Es geht eigentlich nur um paar Begriffe, die rassistisch sind; das allen bekannte N-Wort, Mohr und Farbiger. Daher: so kompliziert ist es nicht, wie du es hier dargestellt hast. Die Begriffe ändern sich auch nicht alle paar Jahre. Die Schwarzen in USA nennen sich zum Beispiel seit eh und je Black People und wollen auch so genannt werden, wenn es denn überhaupt nötig ist, die Hautfarbe zu nennen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Speaking off: Kennst du zufällig ein aktuell sozial akzeptables Wort für [Menschen, deren Vorfahren zu großer Mehrheit in Subsahara-Afrika leben]? Also die, die früher mit *************** betitelt wurden und trotz Zugehörigkeit zu sehr verschiedenen Völkern ein paar recht markante, phänotypische Merkmale sowie eben einen gemeinsamen Herkunftsbereich haben, sodass man sie in manchen Kontexten einfach gerne als "eine" Gruppe nennen möchte, ohne sie immer als [Menschen, deren Vorfahren zu großer Mehrheit in Subsahara-Afrika leben] zu umschreiben.


Ja, Schwarze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Allein folgender Absatz, trifft ja wohl zu 100% auf einige hier zu...
> 
> *DiAngelo: *... Auch der Hinweis, dass ich etwas über sie wissen könnte, nur weil sie weiß sind, verursacht Verärgerung. ...
> 
> ...



Da machst du den gleichen Fehler, der zumindest auch in der Anwort von DiAngelo drinsteckt (da ich grad zu faul bin, um den kompletten Kontext zu prüfen, kann ich nicht sagen, ob die ursprüngliche Aussage sinnvoller war und gehe nur auf das zitierte Wording ein). Ihr verwechselt Empörung über Kritik mit Empörung über Vorurteile. Denn genau das ist "wissen über jemand, weil er weiß" ist: Pures Vorurteil. Rassistisches Vorurteil, um genau zu sein. Und wenn man jemandem mit "ich muss dich nur 0,5 Sekunden angucken und weiß mehr über dich als du selbst" kommt, dann reagiert jeder erst einmal ablehnend, vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob die Aussage dann mehr (oder minder) zufällig stimmt. Weil man als Person ignoriert und anhand seines Aussehens verurteilt wird. Im Prinzip wird hier mit den weißen Menschen genau so umgesprungen, wie weißen Menschen vorgeworfen wird, dass sie mit PoCs umspringen. Aber erwartet, dass weiße Menschen positiv darauf reagieren...



seahawk schrieb:


> Wir müssen sehr aufpassen, dass die Bekämpfung von Rassismus nicht zu einer Ausgrenzung von Migranten führt, weil der Kontakt mit ihnen als potentiell gefährlich angesehen wird. Ich sehe das gerade auf der Arbeit. Es gab eine Handreichung, dass die Frage "Wo kommen Sie her" bei Kolleg*innen mit Migrationshintergrund rassistisch wäre. Das führt eigentlich nur dazu, dass sie mehr ausgegrenzt werden, weil die üblichen Fragen bei jungen Kolleg*innen wie "Wo haben sie studiert?" bereits als gefährlich angesehen wird.



Und bei der Frage mag das nur Smalltalk verhindern (der aber leider in vielen Unternehmen auch schon Karriererelevant ist). Beim Sexismus hat die gleiche Überskandalisierung schon handfeste Folgen, weil männliche Führungskräfte (zu Recht) Angst davor haben, Treffen mit weiblichen Untergebenen ohne anwesende Dritte/Zeugen zu führen. Blöd nur, dass die in Deutschland (erneut: leider) üblichen individuellen Verhandlungen über z.B. Gehalt und Beförderungen in einem Sechsaugengespräch nicht funktionieren...




Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, und eine gewisse Ambivalenz ist da auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ich betrachte das ganze allerdings nicht so schwarzweiß. Bei der Herkunftsfrage, kommt es tatsächlich auf den Kontext an. Ich wurde bei einer Wohnungsbesichtigung danach gefragt und habe die Wohnung nicht bekommen - natürlich kann es andere Gründe gegeben haben, als der Migrationshintergrund, aber die Frage war mMn an dieser Stelle verkehrt. Ich denke so geht es vielen, die vielleicht eine Aversion ggü. einer, an sich betrachtet, harmlosen Frage, entwickelt haben. Da es nicht wirklich um die Frage als solche geht, sondern um die vermeintlich daran gekoppelten Benachteiligungen.



Bei meiner letzten Wohnungssuche haben sich fast alle Vermieter/Makler nach meiner Herkunft auch jenseits des direkt vorangehenden Wohnorts erkundigt, obwohl ich keinerlei Migrantenmerkmale aufweise. Ausgenommen war nur eine Bruchbude, die ich das gesamte folgende Jahr nicht vermietet gesehen habe (= die hätten eh jeden genommen) und eine Massenbegehung mit iirc 10-12 Interessetenparteien, bei der überhaupt kein detailliertes Gespräch geführt wurde (und bei der die Maklerin auch mit Fragen wie "es gibt keine Heizungszähler -wie werden da die Nebenkosten abgerechnet?" überfordert war). Als weißer, nicht ganz so alter Mann kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, ob die ""falsche"" Antwort einem die Wohnung gekostet hätte, aber die Frage an sich ist (leider) üblich. Zumindest in einigen Städten - von weiter zurückliegenden Suchen kann ich mich an gar keine derartige Frage erinnern. (Dafür hat zu Studentenzeiten mal zwischen Unterzeichnung des Mietvertrages und Einzug der Vermieter "Eigenbedarf" angemeldet, mir also gekündigt ohne je mehr als meinen Migrationshinweis-freien Namen und meine Tätigkeit gesehen zu haben.)




Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine Frage war halt, wie sie sich auf ihren Standpunkt festlegen kann, wenn wirklich jeder nach einem kurzen Gespräch festellen kann, das Deutsch nicht ihre Muttersprache ist, das empfand sie halt auch diskriminierend.



Was hat die Muttersprache damit zu tun, wo man herkommt? Wer fragt "wo kommst DU wirklich her?" unterstellt nicht nur, dass die erste Antwort falsch war ("wirklich") sondern fragt nun einmal auch nach dem Ursprung der Person selbst. Da die von dir beschriebene Person 25 Jahre ab dem Alter von 5 Jahren (vor dem man normalerweise keine nennenswerten Bezüge zur Welt außerhalb des Elternhauses hat) in Deutschland gelebt hat, kommt sie natürlich "wirklich" aus Deutschland. Sie wurde in Deutschland sozialisiert - nur halt nicht von (kulturell) Deutschen, weswegen sie die Sprache nicht 100%ig gelernt hat. Wer darüber näheres wissen will, müsste mit "und deine Eltern?" nachbohren (was, zu Recht, als unhöflich bei Erstkontakten jeglicher Herkunft gilt).



> Und hier liegt eben auch die Krux, und der Punkt auf den Sparanus m.M nach hinaus will, sprechen viele oder die Meisten der hier geborenen Migrantenkinder, oder in sehr frühem Alter immigrierten Kinder aus dem nicht türkischen und arabischen Raum, perfekt Deutsch, was ungemein hilft, bei der Frage nach Diskriminierung!
> Und es ist eben auffällig, das es da *teilweise *bei Migrantenkinder aus dem türkischen und arabischen Raum, eben nicht der Fall ist, selbst bei Kindern mit Migrationshintergrund geboren in der 2. und 3. Generation.
> Und das hat rein gar nichts mit antimuslimisches Denken zu tun, sondern mit gemachten Erfahrungen.



Die Beobachtung ist Erfarung, die Assoziation mit "muslimisch", die hier vertreten wurde, ist aber Interpretation und offensichtlich antimuslimisch. Da die Zuwandererfamilien aus Italien mittlerweile auf die 4. Generation zugehen und die Balkanflüchtlinge zu relativ großen Teilen wieder zurückgegangen sind, wäre erstmal festzuhalten, dass Türkischstämmige die mit Abstand größte Gruppe in der 2./3. Generation sind. Frage wäre also erstmal: Fällt euch wirklich ein höherer ANTEIL von schlecht deutsch Sprechenden im Vergleich zum ANTEIL in anderen Gruppen auf oder sind es nur absolut mehr, weil die ganze Gruppe größer ist? Zweite Frage, wenn es Anteile sind: Womit vergleicht ihr und woher wisst ihr überhaupt, die wievielte Generation es ist? Im Gegensatz zu den Nachfahren türkischer Gastarbeiter aus den 80ern kamen die große Welle aus der arabischen Welt nämlich erst in den letzten 10-20 Jahren. Die sehen für viele Europäer ähnlich aus, sind aber in der 1. Generation und sprechen dafür teilweise schon erstaunlich gut, aber selten akzentfrei Deutsch. Umgekehrt kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht behaupten, dass ich unter [Personen, deren Vorfahren mehrheitlich in Subsaharaafrika gelebt haben] einen besonders hohen Anteil perfekten Deutschs bemerkt habe und auch bei Leuten, deren Muttersprache Russisch ist, gibt es oft Auffälligkeiten. Die einzigen, die positiv hervorstechen, sind 2nd gen Asiaten, welche aber als Migrantengruppe auch überdurchschnittlich hohe Bildungsniveaus haben, und europäische Binnenmigranten, die zusätzlich oft den Vorteil einer des Deutschen viel ähnlicheren Ursprungssprache genießen oder schon als Schüler Deutsch als Fremdsprache hatten.




soulstyle schrieb:


> Nein, baut eine dazu. Im Islam wird nicht getrennt. Jeder Mensch darf da rein und seine Gottesschuldigkeit begleichen.
> Aber Araber verstehen  kein Türkisch und umgekehrt. Die Gebete sind zwar Arabisch. Aber die Übersetzungen werden in die entsprechende Landessprache übersetzt.



Abgesehen davon, dass die Landessprache hier weder arabisch noch türkisch ist: Ich kenne in den meisten Fällen eher die Unterteilung in "türkische Moschee" und "Moschee für ALLE anderen, ungeachtet der Sprache". Erstere kann man schlicht areligiös mit Ditib/dem türkischen Staat erklären und für letztere gilt, dass das hocharabische im Islam ähnlichen Status wie das Latein im Christentum hat. Man nimmt es halt als gemeinsamen Nenner, obwohl 95% der Betenden es sowieso nicht versteht/schlechter als Deutsch oder Englisch.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke und ein like dafür, dass du den Thread hier inhaltlich und im Niveau wieder steil anhebst. So fällt es mir auch enorm leichter, den anderen Offtopic-Spam, als Inhalt: stupides Muslime-Bashing auf AfD-Stammtisch-Niveau, auszublenden.



Ich geb zwar gerne hart kontra und kann auch ziemlich fest an Meinungen kleben, die ich mir im Laufe der Jahre aufwendig angeeignet habe, aber prinzipiell mache ich bei solchen Diskussionen immer noch wegen der Inhalte mit und um Wissen auszutauschen  . Auch wenn das in Anbetracht mancher Zeitgenossen trotz Ignore-Funktion nicht immer ganz einfach ist...



> Was hattest du konkret an der Max versus Murat Studie auszusetzen?



*nochmal nachles*
Ich gebe ehrlich zu, dass ich die Modelierungsversuche und daraus gezogenen Schlüsse nur bedingt nachvollziehen kann. Aus naturwissenschaftlicher Sicht riechen sie nach "ich mach soviel statistische Tests, bis irgend einer das gewünschte Ergebnis liefert" (allein, dass sie ausdrücklich etwas anderes als die Null-Hypothese annehmen ist befremdlich, wenn auch menschlich ), aber ich habe keine Ahung, wie sozialwissenschaftliche Modellierung läuft. Von daher konzentriere ich mich mal auf den experimentellen Teil bis hin zu den direkten Untersuchungsergebnisse. Der leidet eigentlich nur unter zwei Aspekten: Relativ extremes Ausgangsmaterial (ein Diktat fast im 1er Bereich, eins im 5er) und scheinbar mangelnde Selektion der Probanden (es wurden allgemein Lehrer genommen, scheinbar nicht gezielt Grundschul- oder Deutschlehrer). Man hat also eine eher schwierige Benotungsaufgabe an Leute gestellt, die z.T. vermutlich gar keine Ahnung hatten, wie man so etwas benotet. Bezeichnenderweise wurden im Schnitt auch zu lasche Noten vergeben, also weder das sehr gute Diktat sehr gut noch das mangelhafte im Schnitt als mangelhaft bewertet. Die resultierende Unsicherheit der Benotenden lässt eine hohe Streuung erwarten, die Gymnasialsportleherer mussten halt raten, wie man 3. Klasse Diktate wertet. Aus dieser Streuung folgt dann die einzige Kritik am (Zwischen-)Ergebnis: Die einzigen signifikanten (und zwar hoch signifikanten) Unterschiede wurden zwischen den unterschiedlichen Diktaten gefunden. Schlechte Arbeit wurde also schlecht benotet, gute Arbeit gut, was ja Sinne der Sache ist. Aber es gab !keine signifikaten Unterchiede! zwischen "Max" und "Murat".


			https://www.frontiersin.org/files/Articles/339118/fpsyg-09-00481-HTML/image_m/fpsyg-09-00481-t002.jpg
		


Die absoluten Unterschiede im Durchschnitt waren einfach zu klein, um mit nur 50 Leuten pro Gruppe eine Aussage zu treffen. 0.16 Punkte beim guten Diktat sind gar nichts, da bekamen Max und Murat beide eine "2", beim schlechten Diktat steht es im Schnitt "4+" zu "4", aber jeweils mit einer Standardabweichung von "3+" bis "5" respektive "3" bis "5". Das heißt es wurden sowohl in der "Max"- als auch der "Murat"-Gruppe sogar "2"er und "6"er für diese Arbeit vergeben.


			https://www.frontiersin.org/files/Articles/339118/fpsyg-09-00481-HTML/image_m/fpsyg-09-00481-t001.jpg
		


Nun ist "nichts gefunden" nicht das gleiche wie "belegt, dass es nichts zu finden gab", aber insgesamt belegen die direkten Befunde halt auch keine Diskrimnierung, sondern bestenfalls einen leichten Trend dazu. Zumindest bei dem besseren Diktat wäre ich aber auch damit vorsichtig, denn die Zahl der gefundenen Fehler weicht in gleicher Richtung ab (es wurde also eingermaßen angemessen zur Fehlerzahl benotet) und bei der verwendeten Testgröße reicht es, wenn 2-3 Lehramtsantwärter in der "Max"-Gruppe zufällig selbst zu blöd waren, um die Fehler zu finden, und schon hat man diesen insignifkanten Unterschied im Datensatz. Etwas spannender ist die im Trend größere Notendifferenz bei weiterhin ähnlichen Fehlerzahlen für das schlechte Diktat. Aber das liegt im Grenzbereich zwischen 4 und 5, in dem unterschiedliche Lehrer sehr stark unterschiedliche Hemmungen haben, die versetzungsverhindernde Note zu vergeben, sodass eine noch stärkere Zufallsstreuung zu erwarten ist.

Spannend fände ich eine Wiederholung der Studie nur unter Grundschullehrern und mit einem "3+" vs einem "3-"-Diktat, idealerweise mit doppelter Teilnehmerzahl. Und idealerweise zusätzlich noch eine Mathearbeit. Wenn der "3+ Murat" dann im Schnitt schlechtere Noten als der "3- Max" bekommt, hätte man eine deutlichere Aussage. (Schade, dass man es nicht mit den Namen nochmal machen kann. Kudos an die Autoren, dass sie selbst diese sorgfältig ausgesucht haben.)



> Welche Cofaktoren hätte man denn in einer Studie über ungleiche Noten trotz gleicher Leistung bei türkischen Namen beachten müssen?



Bei der Max+Murat-Studie: Keine. Das ist der Vorteil eines experimentellen Setups, da kann man alle Cofaktoren ausschließen, wenn man sauber arbeitet (hier kann ich als Fachfremder keine systematischen Versäumnisse erkennen). Leider bekommen Sozialwissenschaftler derartige Untersuchungen in ausreichender Größe noch seltener finanziert, als Biologen, sodass sie entweder keine signifikanten Unterschiede finden (s.o.) oder auf andere Untersuchungsformen ausweichen. Das meiste, was mir begenet, sind qualitative Untersuchungen über Interviews von Betroffenen, die natürlich extrem leicht subjektiv verfälscht sein können oder statistiche Analysen von ohnehin anfallenden Daten. Zum Beispiel gibt es mehrere, die die tatsächlichen Noten eines Jahrgangs mit dem tatsächlichen Migrationshintergrund abgleichen. Da muss man dann zwangsläufig auch den ökonoischen Status des Haushalts, Lebensbedingungen, Muttersprache und gegebenenfalls noch weitere Faktoren wie Schulweg, Freundeskreis, etc. berücksichtigen und das geschieht (aus offensichtlichen Aufwandsgründen) praktisch nie.



> Zu meiner Verteidigung habe ich auch nicht behauptet, dass nur rassistische Diskriminierung stattfindet. Viele Bevölkerungsgruppen werden natürlich auch diskriminiert.



Weiß ich. Du lässt dich auch darauf ein, dass ganze nicht nur als "alte, weiße Männer" vs. "PoC" zu berachten, sondern differnzierter anzugehen  .



> Naja, wenn ich sage, ich spreche für alle Menschen mit Migrationsgeschichte, wenn ich behaupte, dass diese Gruppe von Menschen nicht diskriminiert werden möchte, dann ist das von mir inhaltlich bewusst so grob gehalten, sodass ich nicht glauben kann, dass jetzt eine Gruppe aufsteht und sagt "Sprich nicht für uns - wir wollen diskriminiert werden!" ^^ aber gut, ich gebe zu, dass es sehr anmaßend klingen mag. Ich entschuldige mich an dieser Stelle bei all den diversen Gruppen mit verschiedenen Migrationsgeschichten, die sich angesprochen fühlten, aber nicht inhaltlich richtig abgebildet sahen.



Ich geb zu, dass ich in die diversen migrantischen Gruppen nicht genug Einblicke habe, um einschätzen zu können, wie gut sie sich zu "einer" Vertretung zusammenschließen lassen. (Also rein inhaltlich. Dass sich selbstbezeichnende "Türken" nicht von einem "Kurden" und umgekehrt vertreten lassen, selbst wenn sie beide genau gleich diskriminiert werden, ist klar )
Aber im oft ähnlich gelagerten Bereich Sexismus gibt es jede Menge Spannungsfelder, sie so ein vereinnahmendes Auftreten eigentlich unmöglich machen. (Z.B. ist es höflich oder sexistisch, einer Frau den Vortritt zu lassen? Werden TT*I+ angemessen gewürdigt, wenn man sie als drittes Geschlecht ausdrücklich anspricht oder sollte man "postgender" anstreben? Ist die Erwähnung von Aktivitäten einer Transfrau/eines Transmanns unter alter Identität "dead naming" oder ist es eine angemessen Würdigung der Tatsache, dass er/sie eben in fortgeschrittenem Alter kein unbeschriebens Blatt ohne Vorgeschichte ist? Da gibt es massiv unterschiedliche Meinungen, aber trotzdem maßen sich viele hervorstechende Persönlichkeiten an, für alle zu sprechen, teilweise sogar im globalen Sinne. Und international sind sich die Feministinnen der Welt nicht einmal einig, ob Frauen vor Herren genannt werden müssen oder ob Ladies so stark sind, dass auch von zweiter Position aus den Ton angeben.)



> Guter Punkt, wobei es, wie oben erwähnt, beim Themenkomplex Rassismus bei allen Vereinen, Aktivisten, NGOs, usw. im Kontext Migration eine Überschneidung gibt. Alle finden Diskriminierung ihrer Gruppe scheissse. Inhaltlich und in den Methoden mag es dann auseinander gehen,  aber dass ist dann auch der Punkt, wo jede Gruppe für sich sprechen soll und ja auch tut.



Jein. Viele dieser Gruppen sind so klein, dass sie mehr oder minder zu Recht untergehen würden, würden sie nur für sich sprechen. Aber anstatt sich zu größeren Einheiten mit identischem Interesse zusammenzuschließen, erheben sie oft nur den Anspruch, für viel mehr zu sprechen, weil ja alle diskriminiert werden (stimmt so weit). Wenn ihnen dann tatsächlich jemand unter die Arme greifen will, haben sie (naheliegenderweise) nur auf sich selbst bezogene Vorschläge. Dass das für kritisch eingestellte Beobachter dann wie Vorteilsnahme unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen erscheint, ist offensichtlich. Siehe auch das Eingangsbeispiel dieses Threads: LGBTTI*QA+-Künstler machen darauf aufmerksam, dass es ihnen wegen Corona ********************* geht und dass der Staat Maßnahmen ergreifen soll. Wie das tatsächlich gemeint war, habe ich immer noch nicht herausgefunden (weil der Eklat die ursprüngliche Kampagne komplett verschüttet hat), aber angekommen ist bei den Zuschauern jedenfalls, dass LGBTTI*QA+-Personen gefördert werden sollen, was ja eine relativ kleine Gruppe ist. Die beklagten Probleme resultieren aber daraus, dass es Künstler sind, was eine viel größere Gruppe Hilfsbedürftiger wäre. Bild beim Beobachter: Ein paar very special Snowflakes wollen sich von der Gesellschaft den Arsch vergolden lassen, während Menschen in gleicher Situation, aber mit heterosexueller Orientierung, sehen sollen, wo sie bleiben. Ergebnis: Gemotze, Ablehnung, keine Hilfe für Niemanden und gesteigerter Argwohn für alle künftigen LGBTTI*QA#-Initiativen, auch da wo tatsächlich und zu Recht LGBTTI*QA+-Belange anstehen.



> Ne, eigentlich nicht. Wir können es ja mal gerne zusammen aufbröseln, von gröbster zur detaillierter Bezeichnung. Schwarzer, gilt als die Selbstbezeichnung für alle mit einer schwarzen Hautfarbe. Afro-Amerikaner ist der Schwarze in den USA, Afro-Deutscher ist der Schwarze aus Deutschland. Afrikaner sind alle Menschen vom Kontinent Afrika (captain obvious in action) und dann gibt es natürlich die verschiedenen Nationen und dann in den Nationen die zig Bevölkerungsgruppen.
> Und je konkreter du wirst in der Ansprache, umso wertschätzender ist es, weil du auf die individuelle Ebene gehst. Ich meine, einem intelligenten Menschen wie dir, ist das doch schon alles bewusst. Es geht eigentlich nur um paar Begriffe, die rassistisch sind; das allen bekannte N-Wort, Mohr und Farbiger. Daher: so kompliziert ist es nicht, wie du es hier dargestellt hast. Die Begriffe ändern sich auch nicht alle paar Jahre. Die Schwarzen in USA nennen sich zum Beispiel seit eh und je Black People und wollen auch so genannt werden, wenn es denn überhaupt nötig ist, die Hautfarbe zu nennen.
> 
> Ja, Schwarze.



"Schwarze" und alle Erweiterungen von "Afrikaner" (außer "Afro-Amerikaner" wegen der einheitlichen Sklaverei-Vorgeschichte mit beschränkten Herkunftsregionen) passt leider in vielen Kontexten nicht, weil zum Beispiel Touareg auch Afrikaner sind und weitaus dunklere Haut haben als die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung in Subsahara-Afrika. Aber arabische statt afrikanischer Kultur, komplett andere Lebensweise und im Zuge dessen auch ganz andere (und weitaus unproblematischere) Erfahrungen mit Kolonialismus. "Afrikaner" umfasst auch noch den gesamten restlichen nordafrikanische Raum einschließlich Nachkommen der Kolonialisten und "Schwarze" passt umgekehrt vom Wort her gar nicht auf viele [Personen, deren Vorfahren überwiegend in Subsaharaafrika lebten], da diese Ethnien oft braune Haut haben. Ich habe es in der Übergangsphase nach "***************" trotzdem benutzt, weil die meisten Deutschen weder die tatsächlichen Hautfarben in Subsahara-Afrika noch die Touareg kennen und somit trotz sachlich falscher Bezeichnung an den Personenkreis dachten, von dem ich sprechen wollte. Aber heute denken ja alle nur noch "Rassist".
"Mohr" scheidet, abgesehen vom biblischen Alter, sowieso aus, weil die dunklen Mauren ebenfalls Bezug zum arabischen Raum haben und "Farbiger" ist wortwörtlich das (von stramm-)deutsche(n verunstaltete) Wort für "of colour". Umfasst also alle von den Andamanen bis Zulu (und Rassismus obendrein). Von der Bedeutung her treffend war "***************", aber weil die englische Verballhornung mit i als reines Schimpfwort geprägt (wenn auch mitlerweile von einem Teil der Beschimpften angenommen und umgedreht) wurde und weil es für sämtliche deutschen Rassissten DER Begriff der Wahl war, kann man nicht einmal mehr Schoko-Schaumspeisen damit bezeichnen, ohne schief angeguckt zu werden. Als Ein-Wort-Habitus-Beschreibung für jemanden, der halt diesen Habitus hat, also auch keine gute Wahl.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Schwarzen in USA nennen sich zum Beispiel seit eh und je Black People und wollen auch so genannt werden, wenn es denn überhaupt nötig ist, die Hautfarbe zu nennen.


Eben war es noch POC, aber was erwarte ich vom politischen Aktivismus?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die Assoziation mit "muslimisch", die hier vertreten wurde, ist aber Interpretation und offensichtlich antimuslimisch


Wenn wir vom christlichen Abendland sprechen können, kann man auch vom muslimischem Kulturraum sprechen. Wertungsfrei.


Ach ja, Jasin du hast wohl den Arsch offen hier vom AfD Stammtisch zu sprechen,
es gibt solche User hier, aber die haben sich interessanterweise kaum geäußert.
Du musst mal ernsthaft erklären wie du gegen die AfD sein kannst aber alles mögliche tust
um ihre politische Agenda zu unterstützen, argumentativ zu untermauern und ihre Ansichten populär zu machen.


----------



## Don-71 (13. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was hat die Muttersprache damit zu tun, wo man herkommt? Wer fragt "wo kommst DU wirklich her?" unterstellt nicht nur, dass die erste Antwort falsch war ("wirklich") sondern fragt nun einmal auch nach dem Ursprung der Person selbst. Durch eine offensichtlich fremde Muttersprache wäre aber nur die Frage nach der Herkunft der Eltern gerechtfertigt und da die von dir beschriebene Person 25 Jahre ab dem Alter von 5 Jahren (vor dem man normalerweise keine nennenswerten Bezüge zur Welt außerhalb des Elternhauses hat) in Deutschland gelebt hat, kommt sie natürlich "wirklich" aus Deutschland. Sie wurde in Deutschland sozialisiert - nur halt nicht von (kulturell) Deutschen, weswegen sie die Sprache nicht 100%ig gelernt hat.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Beobachtung ist Erfarung, die Assoziation mit "muslimisch", die hier vertreten wurde, ist aber Interpretation und offensichtlich antimuslimisch. Da die Zuwandererfamilien aus Italien mittlerweile auf die 4. Generation zugehen und die Balkanflüchtlinge zu relativ großen Teilen wieder zurückgegangen sind, wäre erstmal festzuhalten, dass Türkischstämmige die mit Abstand größte Gruppe in der 2./3. Generation sind. Frage wäre also erstmal: Fällt euch wirklich ein höherer ANTEIL von schlecht deutsch Sprechenden im Vergleich zum ANTEIL in anderen Gruppen auf oder sind es nur absolut mehr, weil die ganze Gruppe größer ist? Zweite Frage, wenn es Anteile sind: Womit vergleicht ihr und woher wisst ihr überhaupt, die wievielte Generation es ist? Im Gegensatz zu den Nachfahren türkischer Gastarbeiter aus den 80ern kamen die große Welle aus der arabischen Welt nämlich erst in den letzten 10 Jahren. Die sehen für viele Europäer ähnlich aus, sind aber in der 1. Generation und sprechen dafür teilweise schon erstaunlich gut Deutsch. Umgekehrt kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht behaupten, dass ich unter [Personen, deren Vorfahren mehrheitlich in Subsaharaafrika gelebt haben] einen besonders hohen Anteil akzentfreien Deutschs bemerkt habe und auch bei Leuten, deren Muttersprache Russisch ist, gibt es oft Auffälligkeiten. Die einzigen, die positiv hervorstechen, sind Asiaten, welche aber als Migrantengruppe auch überdurchschnittlich hohe Bildungsniveaus haben, und europäische Binnenmigranten, die zusätzlich den Vorteil einer des deutschen viel ähnlicheren Ursprungssprache haben.


Du wirst es kaum glauben, ich kann das aus wirklicher Erfahrung sagen, da ich seit der 8. Klasse bis zu meinem Abitur (1984-1991), in einem damals überregional bekannten Brennpunkt, zur Schule gegenagen bin, mit weit überdurchschnittlichen Migranten Anteil, besonders auch türkischer Migranten. Von der 8. Klasse bis zur 10. Klasse hatte ich selber 10 Migranten (23 Klassenkammeraden) als Klassenkammeraden wovon 5 türkischer Herrkunft waren, im Jahrgang war das Verhältnis gleich. In der Oberstufe waren es immer noch 6-7 Migranten in der Klasse mit 3 türkisch stämmigen Migranten. Wir hatten 10 türkisch Stämmige Abiturienten im Jahrgang und 25 Migranten von insgesammt ungefähr 80 Abiturienten.
Also erzähle du mir nicht was ich für Erfahrungen gemacht habe und von alle denen sprach jeder perfekt deutsch, auch die, die nicht in Deutschland geboren wurden, da in der Gegend Hochdeutsch gesprochen wird. Niemand konnte heraushören, das Deutsch nicht ihre "Muttersprache" war und ich war von der 8-10 Klasse auf einer Realschule und bin mit einem erweiterten Sekundarabschluss I, dann in die Oberstufe gewechselt.
Das was ich hier erzähle kann ich auf mehrere Jahrgänge und 3 Schulen (Schulzentren) erweitern, da man zwangsläufig auf dem Pausenhof und der Freizeit (Vereine) sehr viel Kontakt zu sehr vielen Migranten hatte.


----------



## soulstyle (13. März 2021)

Wow sehr interessant zu lesen und Respekt an die Verfasser der Beiträge.
Es ist nun to much auf die Punkte ein zu gehen und entsprechend zu kommentieren.
Was definitiv falsch ist, sind klare und unverwechselbare Ausgrenzungen, aber auch sich zu weigern, in die Kultur zu integrieren in den man lebt.
Ich verallgemeinere das mal, es gibt das Sprichwort: Eindeutig zweideutig!
Und genauso können manche Fragen auch aufgestellt sein.
Wenn ich auf die Frage: "Woher kommst Du oder wo bist Du geboren"? Mit:
"Aus dem Schwarzwald", antworte, folgt die Frage ja woher kommen deine Eltern oder woher kommst Du ursprünglich?
Also fragt er mich nun weil er mich ausgrenzen will oder fragt er mich aus persönlichem Interesse?
Kommt immer auf die Situation an und auch auf die Vorbelastung des befragten wie er es auffasst.
Ich lebe hier in 2. Gen und meine Kids in der 3. Gen.
Und die Haarspalterei, jetzt jede Frage als rassistisch zu sehen oder zu analysieren ob es rassistisch sein kann, ist in meinen Augen selber rassistisch geprägt zu sein.
Dann könnte man keinen Smaltalk mehr führen.
Da dürfte ich auch in meinen hypothetischen Fall, keine Frau fragen " Hast Du einen Freund"? Weil ich die gleichgeschlechtliche Beziehung somit ausgrenzen würde und mit der Antwort: Hast Du was gegen Lesben mich gegenüber stellen müsste. (Habe ich aber auch nix gegen gleichgeschlechtliche Beziehungen und Konstellationen jeglicher Art).
Ich möchte das mal abkürzen das habe ich leider selber erlebt:
Unser Deutsch  deutscher Nachbar (schade das man es so hinschreiben muss), ca. 90 Jahre alt, ist in der Nacht von seiner Haustreppe gestürzt.
Seine Frau die ca. 85J ist, hat ihre Schlafzimmerscheibe eingeschlagen und um Hilfe geschrien.
(Sie ist gehbehindert und an´s Rollstuhl gebunden).
Herübergeeilt um zu helfen aber die Frau konnte uns somit die Tür nicht öffnen weil sie im 1. OG war und ja nicht laufen konnte.
Also Direkt 112 gewählt und Hilfe angefordert.
Ca. 20 Minuten war der RTW da.
Die durften die Tür nicht aufbrechen. OMG
Die mussten auf die Polizei warten, die hatten einen Einsatz, weitere 10 bis 15 Min. vergingen.
Der Mann ist leider nicht mehr unter uns.
Laut Notarzt hat sich der Mann unmittelbar nach seiner Verletzung von der Welt getrennt.

Nun kann es sein, dass wenn es einen meiner Landsleute wiederfahren wäre, die diesen Fall so darlegen könnten, die haben uns absichtlich spät geholfen weil wir keine Deutschen sind, was aber falsch interpretiert und / oder die Situation nicht richtig erkannt wurde. Also es liegt ein Missverständnis vor.

2 Fall:
Meine Tochter, hatte als Baby vor 16 Jahren, Fieber gehabt und wurde beim Hausarzt behandelt.
Als aber der Fieber weiter anstieg und Telefonaten mit dem notärztlichen Dienst mit Temperaturangabe, hieß es
Stirn und Waden wickeln.
Trotz Behandlung, Medikamente und Wadenwickeln , wie sollte es auch sein, stieg der Fieber in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag, auf 39,8° C an.
Da nichts geholfen hat, sind wir dann direkt in die Notaufnahme gefahren.
Die Tante im KH hat den Fall aufgenommen und hat gesagt, nehmen Sie Platz der Arzt kommt gleich.
Ich habe Ihr erklärt, das Ihre Lippen und Hände blau anlaufen. Sie sagte ja ich beeile mich.
Meine Frau und ich haben gewartet.
Ein Paar Minuten später ca. 7-10 Minuten, kamen 2 Frauen ins KH gelaufen, beide Sturzbetrunken.
Da ich auf und abging habe ich aufgeschnappt das eine sagte ich oder Sie ist Privatpatientin.
Keine 2 Minuten später war der Arzt da und hat die Betrunkene Frau ins Sprechzimmer genommen.
Weitere 3 bis 5 Min. vergingen und meine Tochter bekam Fieberkrämpfe, sie wurde stocksteif und hat geatmet so was habe ich nie erlebt, sehr sehr kurze stoßweise und flache Atemzüge. (Haben sich wie kleine Rülpser angehört).
Als ich das dann sah, bin ich ins Sprechzimmer gegengen und habe den Arzt gesehen wie er der Frau einen Verband um den Knöchel wickelte, ich habe Ihm dann gesagt, wenn Sie jetzt meine Tochter nicht behandeln, wird sie glaube ich sterben, habe den Arzt am Arm gepackt und raus gezogen.
Sie wurde dann vom Chirurg (dem Arzt den ich raus gezogenn habe), direkt an den Tropf gehangen und hat krampflösendes injiziert bekommen.
(Glaube war Cortison oder Cortisol ich weiß es nicht mehr genau).

Als der Arzt zu meiner Tochter kam, habe ich gehört wie der Arzt der Frau die den Fall aufgenommen hat gesagt hat,
"Sagen Sie mal was haben Sie nicht verstanden"?

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema:
War ich der nicht integrierte böse Migrant, oder waren es die rassistischen Menschen die ein türkischstämmiges Baby nicht behandeln wollten oder hat die Tante in der Notaufnahme die Situation nicht geschnallt?

Klare Aussage von mir, die Frau die den Fall aufgenommen hat, hatte entweder zuviel Stress gehabt oder war mit der Situation überfordert. Es war absolut kein Rassismus im Spiel.

Fazit:
Vieles beruht auf MISSVERSTÄNDNISSEN und deren die diese MISSVERSTÄNDNISSE von beiden SEITEN schamlos ausgenutzt werden um Ihre Interessen zu durch zu setzen.

Toleriert euch und klärt bitte auf.
Es ist schön gemeinsam zu leben und eine Lebensbereicherung von ein ander zu lernen und zu teilen.

Schließlich teilen alle Nationen der Welt nur die eine Welt, die ERDE!


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eben war es noch POC, aber was erwarte ich vom politischen Aktivismus?


7 Seiten Erklärungen und du verstehst immer noch nicht die hier verwendeten Begrifflichkeiten...  


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja, Jasin du hast wohl den Arsch offen hier vom AfD Stammtisch zu sprechen,
> es gibt solche User hier, aber die haben sich interessanterweise kaum geäußert.
> Du musst mal ernsthaft erklären wie du gegen die AfD sein kannst aber alles mögliche tust
> um ihre politische Agenda zu unterstützen, argumentativ zu untermauern und ihre Ansichten populär zu machen.


AfD hasst Menschen wie mich und das wofür ich einstehe. Deine persönliche Verleumdung ist demnach so paradox, dass ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mal weiß, ob ich wütend sein soll oder lachen soll. Ich lach mal lieber, is besser für's Herz 😉


----------



## soulstyle (13. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eben war es noch POC, aber was erwarte ich vom politischen Aktivismus?
> 
> Wenn wir vom christlichen Abendland sprechen können, kann man auch vom muslimischem Kulturraum sprechen. Wertungsfrei.
> 
> ...


Kannst Du die Stellen bitte zitieren? Habe ich da etwas übersehen?
Ernst gemeint und Wertunngsfrei!


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf die Frage: "Woher kommst Du oder wo bist Du geboren"? Mit:
> "Aus dem Schwarzwald", antworte, folgt die Frage ja woher kommen deine Eltern oder woher kommst Du ursprünglich?
> Also fragt er mich nun weil er mich ausgrenzen will oder fragt er mich aus persönlichem Interesse?
> Kommt immer auf die Situation an und auch auf die Vorbelastung des befragten wie er es auffasst.


Gut zusammengefasst! Es hängt wirklich vom Kontext, und auch natürlich von den Vorerfahrungen des Befragten,  ab.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Vieles beruht auf MISSVERSTÄNDNISSEN und deren die diese MISSVERSTÄNDNISSE von beiden SEITEN schamlos ausgenutzt werden um Ihre Interessen zu durch zu setzen.


Es wäre schön, wenn es wirklich meistens nur Missverständnisse wären.
Es gibt Studien, die aufzeigen, dass Menschen mit muslimischen Namen weniger zu Bewerbungsgesprächen eingeladen werden.









						Diskriminierung von Migranten auf dem Ausbildungs- und Arbeitsmarkt  | bpb
					

Bei der Ausbildungsplatzsuche werden Jugendliche mit Migrationshintergrund in Deutschland auch bei gleicher Qualifikation benachteiligt. Dies belegen Wissenschaftler des Sachverständigenrats deutscher Stiftungen für Integration und Migration (SVR) erstmals mit statistisch belastbaren Zahlen...




					m.bpb.de
				




Wahrscheinlich fußen solche rassistischen Benachteiligungen auf Vorurteile, wie du sie mit Sicherheit auch hier im Thread lesen konntest. Anscheinend assoziieren viele Menschen, denen die intellektuelle Kraft zur Differenzierung fehlt, Muslime mit Kinderehen, Integrationsunwilligkeit, kriminelle Familienclans, Parallelgesellschaften, Terror usw.

Ich gebe daran auch den Medien die Schuld, da sie seit 9/11, in der Öffentlichkeit unentwegt Muslime dämonisieren.


----------



## seahawk (13. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und bei der Frage mag das nur Smalltalk verhindern (der aber leider in vielen Unternehmen auch schon Karriererelevant ist). Beim Sexismus hat die gleiche Überskandalisierung schon handfeste Folgen, weil männliche Führungskräfte (zu Recht) Angst davor haben, Treffen mit weiblichen Untergebenen ohne anwesende Dritte/Zeugen zu führen. Blöd nur, dass die in Deutschland (erneut: leider) üblichen individuellen Verhandlungen über z.B. Gehalt und Beförderungen in einem Sechsaugengespräch nicht funktionieren...



Das ist leider wahr. Konfliktgespräche mit weiblichen Mitarbeitern darfst Du bei uns als männliche Führungskraft nur noch führen, wenn ich eine weibliche Führungskraft dazu nehme. Sorgt im Endeffekt nur dafür, dass jeder Konflikt größer wird als nötig. Auch bei Kolleg*innen mit Migrationshintergrund gilt die Empfehlung eine zweite Führungskraft dazu zu nehmen, die das Gespräch auf mögliche rassistische Motivation prüfen soll. Sorgt am Ende dafür, dass ich bei einem weißen, männlichen Kollegen ein Schreiben mit vielen Tippfehlern locker mit einem "hat der Kaffee noch nicht gewirkt ?" zurück geben kann, während ich bei Frauen und Kolleg*innen mit Migrationshintergrund das Problem gleich eskalieren muss oder die Fehler selber ausbessere.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fußen solche rassistischen Benachteiligungen auf Vorurteile, wie du sie mit Sicherheit auch hier im Thread lesen konntest. Anscheinend assoziieren viele Menschen, denen die intellektuelle Kraft zur Differenzierung fehlt, Muslime mit Kinderehen, Integrationsunwilligkeit, kriminelle Familienclans, Parallelgesellschaften, Terror usw.
> 
> Ich gebe daran auch den Medien die Schuld, da sie seit 9/11, in der Öffentlichkeit unentwegt Muslime dämonisieren.



Da gebe ich auch den Muslimen Schuld. Wenn Vertreter der islamischen Verbände bei Polizeieinsätzen gegen kriminelle Familiengruppen diese Einsätze rassistisch und anti-islamisch motiviert nennen, dann verstärken sie dieses Bild.  Oder aktuell gerade die Beschwerde über Polizeieinsätze bei muslimischen Hochzeiten, bei denen die Coronaregeln ignoriert wurden. Auch dort wurde von den Islamverbänden sofort eine rassistische, anti-islamische Motivation ausgemacht und die Polizei aufgefordert zuerst einmal alle Beisetzungen von Deutschen zu kontrollieren.

Bei Muslimen sehe ich das Problem, dass viele Verbände und Vereine nicht in Deutschland angekommen sind, weil sie aus anderen Ländern mit eigenen Interessen finanziert werden. Das macht eine Integration schwierig.


----------



## soulstyle (13. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist leider wahr. Konfliktgespräche mit weiblichen Mitarbeitern darfst Du bei uns als männliche Führungskraft nur noch führen, wenn ich eine weibliche Führungskraft dazu nehme. Sorgt im Endeffekt nur dafür, dass jeder Konflikt größer wird als nötig. Auch bei Kolleg*innen mit Migrationshintergrund gilt die Empfehlung eine zweite Führungskraft dazu zu nehmen, die das Gespräch auf mögliche rassistische Motivation prüfen soll. Sorgt am Ende dafür, dass ich bei einem weißen, männlichen Kollegen ein Schreiben mit vielen Tippfehlern locker mit einem "hat der Kaffee noch nicht gewirkt ?" zurück geben kann, während ich bei Frauen und Kolleg*innen mit Migrationshintergrund das Problem gleich eskalieren muss oder die Fehler selber ausbessere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Muslime Deutschland geschätzt 2015 ca. 4,7 Millionen.
Muslime in der Welt ca. 1,8 Milliarden.
Sind es denn alle Muslime in Deutschland die sich so verhalten?
Wenn nein, welcher prozentuale  Anteil in Deutschland sind denn so?
Sind die Handlungen islamisch motiviert?
Was ist mit den Muslimen aller Herrenländer die in Deutschland integriert sind und leben?
Warum hört man nix von denen?
Weil negativ Publicity verkauft sich besser.
Aktuell  verkaufen sich in der EU im negativen Zusammenhang Muslime + Mord oder Sexberichte am besten.
Kennst Du die Nachrichten von vor 25 Jahren , kennst Du auch die Nachrichten von heute.
Hat  sich nix verändert.
Ab welchem Anteil kann man von Muslimen allgemein sprechen und warum wird die Religion hin zu gezogen?
Wie kann man jetzt von Muslimen sprechen?

Welcher Anteil der Handlungen mit Polizeieinsatz, sind den in der islamischen Religion verankert und motiviert?
Ein Teil der Berichterstattung in  Deutschland ist schlechter als die Wettervorhersage als vor 50 Jahren.
Da hat der Bauer am Abend in den  Himmel  geschaut und konnte eine bessere Vorhersage machen.

Wie viele andere nicht offensichtlich Muslime haben denn selber in der Zeit in dem Kontaktbeschränkung war, selber gefeiert?
Kamen doch genug Berichte darüber oder waren das doch christlich motivierte Ignoranten?








						Hunderte feiern trotz Corona: Polizei löst viele Partys auf
					

Die Polizei hat am Wochenende mehrere Partys aufgelöst, bei denen teils massiv gegen geltende Corona-Regeln verstoßen wurde. Spitzenreiter: In Frankfurt feierten 500 Jugendliche.




					www.mittelhessen.de
				




Nicht muslimische geprägte Aktionen dürfen nicht den Islam verallgemeinern.
Es sollte dann heißen, Hans, Ali, Otto, oder Enrique
Was passiert denn in China mit den Uiguren?
Lies Dir den Bericht mal durch.
Da steht nix davon das machen Christen oder Buddhisten mit den Muslimen.
Da steht die  chinesische Regierung.









						Uiguren in China: Jewher Ilham zur Lage der Minderheit in der Volksrepublik
					

Chinas Regierung hält Hunderttausende Uiguren in Lagern gefangen. Jewher Ilham, Tochter des zu lebenslanger Haft verurteilten Menschenrechtsaktivisten Ilham Tohti, fordert harte Maßnahmen der EU.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Also bleibt sachlich und springt nicht auf diesen Muslimen Zug auf.

Ach eins noch eine 2. Person zu einem Kritikgespräch ist immer vorgeschrieben hat nix mit Islam Rassist oder Frau zu tun. Es ist sogar noch ein Arbeitnehmer Vertreter dabei um es so objektiv wie möglich zu gestalten.
Mache ich selber regelmäßig als Führungskraft!


----------



## seahawk (13. März 2021)

Genau diese Haltung meine ich.


----------



## soulstyle (13. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Genau diese Haltung meine ich.


Und ich meine genau deine Haltung.
Du bist ein Paradebeispiel!


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Da gebe ich auch den Muslimen Schuld.


Habe zwar als erster die Schuldfrage in den Raum geworfen - jedoch gerichtet auf die, die Mitschuld an der kollektiven Diskriminierung von Muslimen im öffentlichen Raum haben und das sind eindeutig die Medien. Die Schuld dabei einer diskriminierten Minderheit aufzulegen, ist eigentlich nichts anderes als Victim blaming.


----------



## seahawk (13. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Und ich meine genau deine Haltung.
> Du bist ein Paradebeispiel!



Danke. Ich bin da stolz drauf.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Habe zwar als erster die Schuldfrage in den Raum geworfen - jedoch gerichtet auf die, die Mitschuld an der kollektiven Diskriminierung von Muslimen im öffentlichen Raum haben und das sind eindeutig die Medien. Die Schuld dabei einer diskriminierten Minderheit aufzulegen, ist eigentlich nichts anderes als Victim blaming.



Wenn man die Einhaltung deutscher Gesetze verlangt, spielt die Religion und Rasse keine Rolle. Wenn aber Muslime sich im Zweifel eher mit anderen Muslimen solidarisieren als mit den deutschen Gesetzen, dann zeigt man sich als ablehnend gegenüber dem deutschen Staat und seinen Werten.


----------



## soulstyle (13. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Danke. Ich bin da stolz drauf.


Lost.


----------



## seahawk (13. März 2021)

[/QUOTE]





soulstyle schrieb:


> Lost.


Nazi, bitte. Leute wie Du schreien das doch so gerne. Alternativ auch Dreckskartoffel.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Danke. Ich bin da stolz drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn man die Einhaltung deutscher Gesetze verlangt, spielt die Religion und Rasse keine Rolle. Wenn aber Muslime sich im Zweifel eher mit anderen Muslimen solidarisieren als mit den deutschen Gesetzen, dann zeigt man sich als ablehnend gegenüber dem deutschen Staat und seinen Werten.


Gilt letzteres auch für deutsche Juden, die sich mit Israel identifizieren?


----------



## seahawk (13. März 2021)

Sofern Sie dabei deutsche Gesetze brechen, natürlich.


----------



## soulstyle (13. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nazi, bitte. Leute wie Du schreien das doch so gerne. Alternativ auch Dreckskartoffel.




Habe ich nie behauptet und war nie der Meinung das Du ein Nazi bist.
Habe eher gedacht das es eine niveauvolle Konversation mit Dir ist.
Was ist denn los mit dir?


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sofern Sie dabei deutsche Gesetze brechen, natürlich.


Ok, aber wann haben Muslime sich mit anderen Muslimen, die deutsche Gesetze brechen, solidarisiert? und haben sich Muslime wirklich im kollektiv solidarisiert?

Muslimische Verbände und Vereine sind eigentlich seit Jahren in einer ständigen Distanzierungshaltung zu allem möglichen Terror/Gesetzesbruch.


----------



## seahawk (13. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Habe ich nie behauptet und war nie der Meinung das Du ein Nazi bist.
> Habe eher gedacht das es eine niveauvolle Konversation mit Dir ist.
> Was ist den los mit dir?



Manche Dinge regen mich halt auf und ich verstehe sie einfach nicht. Da wird die Auflösung einer islamischen Beerdigung nach Coronaregeln rassistisch und man verweist dann darauf, dass auch christliche Freikirchen, Vereine und Privatperson ebenso gegen die Regeln verstoßen. 

Zum einen verstehe ich die Logik nicht, weil ja alle genannten bestraft werden müssen, zum anderen verstehe ich die fehlende Selbstreflektion nicht. Wenn ich z.B. dem Staat unterstelle, dass ein Eingreifen auf Grundlage der Coronaregeln bei muslimischen Beerdigungen rassistisch motiviert sei, dann sage ich doch auch, dass ich mich nicht als Teil dieses Staates sehe und seine Regeln für mich nicht gelten. Ich verstehe dann nicht warum viele muslimische Mitbürger sich lieber mit ihren Glaubensbrüdern solidarisieren, als mit dem deutschen Staat.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Muslimische Verbände und Vereine sind eigentlich seit Jahren in einer ständigen Distanzierungshaltung zu allem möglichen Terror/Gesetzesbruch.



Natürlich, es gibt aber auch Muslime, die sich wie Idioten verhalten. Wie ich schon mal sagte: "Ein Arsch kennt keine Rasse, kein Geschlecht und keine Religion." Vielleicht ist vielen auch nicht klar wie gewichtig ein Rassismusvorwurf in Deutschland heute ist. Aber wenn eine Iman sagt, dass "Kontrollen muslimischer Beisetzungen rassistische motiviert sein könnten" dann ist das ein erheblicher Vorwurf für alle, die am Einsatz beteiligt waren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. dem Staat unterstelle, dass ein Eingreifen auf Grundlage der Coronaregeln bei muslimischen Beerdigungen rassistisch motiviert sei, dann sage ich doch auch, dass ich mich nicht als Teil dieses Staates sehe und seine Regeln für mich nicht gelten.


Du interpretierst hier etwas. Ich sehe nur, dass sich die Leute da wohl ungleich behandelt gefühlt haben, und nicht, dass sie sich nicht als ein Teil dieses Landes sehen, oder gegen die deutsche Gesetzgebung sind. Wäre interessant zu erfahren, warum sie das so erleben?
Ich hätte aber auch eine Interpretation zu bieten: Vielleicht ist dem ganzen ja eine Geschichte vorausgegangen, die aus dem Bericht nicht hervorgeht.
Davon abgesehen was ist mit diesen ganzen Corona-Leugnern, die auch gegen die Masken sind und auch sonstigen Maßnahmen, sind die auch ablehnend gegenüber deutschen Werten?


----------



## Don-71 (13. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen was ist mit diesen ganzen Corona-Leugnern, die auch gegen die Masken sind und auch sonstigen Maßnahmen, sind die auch ablehnend gegenüber deutschen Werten?


Ja natürlich sind sie das, genauso wie alle Reichsbürger und Teile der AfD, als auch kleinere Teile der Linken
Wer diesen Staat, das Grundgesetz, und/oder die pluralistische freiheitliche Demokratie und Gesellschaft in Frage stellt, stellt sich gegen "unsere" Werte, unter dem die glasklare Mehrheit zusammenleben will und es macht.


----------



## seahawk (13. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Du interpretierst hier etwas. Ich sehe nur, dass sich die Leute da wohl ungleich behandelt gefühlt haben, und nicht, dass sie sich nicht als ein Teil dieses Landes sehen, oder gegen die deutsche Gesetzgebung sind. Wäre interessant zu erfahren, warum sie das so erleben?
> Ich hätte aber auch eine Interpretation zu bieten: Vielleicht ist dem ganzen ja eine Geschichte vorausgegangen, die aus dem Bericht nicht hervorgeht.
> Davon abgesehen was ist mit diesen ganzen Corona-Leugnern, die auch gegen die Masken sind und auch sonstigen Maßnahmen, sind die auch ablehnend gegenüber deutschen Werten?



Ich kenne niemanden, der diese Covidioten nicht als im Widerspruch zu deutschen Gesetzen sieht. Und sie werden in den Medien dafür ja auch hart genug kritisiert und auch richtig vorgeführt. Und glücklicherweise fragt bei deren illegalen Versammlungen (wie auch bei Vereinen, christlichen Kirchen oder sonst welchen Veranstaltungen) niemand ob sie sich ungleich behandelt fühlen. Die Freikirchenfans mit dem Abo von Klagemauer-TV haben ja auch über ihre Religionsfreiheit genölt, hat aber halt nicht die mediale Wirkung eines Rassismusvorwurfes. 

Ich verstehe es voll und ganz, wenn die Betroffenen die Aktion falsch finden, wenn sie die Regeln für falsch halten und wenn sie diese ignorieren wollen, denn das ist ihr Recht. Was ich nicht unterstütze ist ein leichtfertiger Rassismusvorwurf, denn dieser Vorwurf hat in Deutschland sehr viel Gewicht und kann für Betroffene  erheblich Konsequenzen haben. Dazu kommt natürlich noch eine dicke mediale Aufmerksamkeit und man Verallgemeinert das ganze Thema dadurch.


----------



## soulstyle (13. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Manche Dinge regen mich halt auf und ich verstehe sie einfach nicht. Da wird die Auflösung einer islamischen Beerdigung nach Coronaregeln rassistisch und man verweist dann darauf, dass auch christliche Freikirchen, Vereine und Privatperson ebenso gegen die Regeln verstoßen.
> 
> Zum einen verstehe ich die Logik nicht, weil ja alle genannten bestraft werden müssen, zum anderen verstehe ich die fehlende Selbstreflektion nicht. Wenn ich z.B. dem Staat unterstelle, dass ein Eingreifen auf Grundlage der Coronaregeln bei muslimischen Beerdigungen rassistisch motiviert sei, dann sage ich doch auch, dass ich mich nicht als Teil dieses Staates sehe und seine Regeln für mich nicht gelten. Ich verstehe dann nicht warum viele muslimische Mitbürger sich lieber mit ihren Glaubensbrüdern solidarisieren, als mit dem deutschen Staat.
> 
> ...



Also Ich sehe die Handlung der Polizei im Rahmen der Coronapandemie richtig .
Wenn jemand aber es nicht einsehen will, dann kann kommen wer will er wird zu egoistischen Zwecken immer einen Keil eintreiben um seinen Ziel näher zu kommen, zu polarisiern und z.B. (nicht negativ gemeint) Leuten wie Dir ein falsches Bild von uns Migranten zu vermitteln. Und wie Du siehst hätte es fast geklappt das andere es schaffen zwischen Dir und mir einen Keil ein zu treiben obwohl ich Dir nix getan habe.
Also tappt nicht auf diese alten Fallen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es voll und ganz, wenn die Betroffenen die Aktion falsch finden, wenn sie die Regeln für falsch halten und wenn sie diese ignorieren wollen, denn das ist ihr Recht. Was ich nicht unterstütze ist ein leichtfertiger Rassismusvorwurf, denn dieser Vorwurf hat in Deutschland sehr viel Gewicht und kann für Betroffene  erheblich Konsequenzen haben. Dazu kommt natürlich noch eine dicke mediale Aufmerksamkeit und man Verallgemeinert das ganze Thema dadurch.



Ja die kennen auch die Tricks der negativ Publicity und bohren genau auf den wunden Punkt.
Nicht darauf eingehen, Sachliche Gründe vortragen!
Es gibt genug Bürger (auch Migranten und Nachfahren) die sich Pudelwohl in Deutschland fühlen und den Deutschen / Deutschen Staat Ihren Respekt erweisen.
Aber es gibt Nazis und es gibt Migranten die nicht aber auch garnix akzeptieren weder deutsche noch türkische Gesetze.
Gesunde Basis schaffen, Verbindungen knüpfen, aufklären!

Ich bin mir Sicher @seahawk  das wenn wir uns im Online Spielen, beim Sport oder auf der Arbeit kennen gelernt hätten, das Du einen anderen ersten Eindruck von Migranten hättest.

Lese Dir bitte Post #259 durch, habe ich selber erlebt, gebe aber kein Nährboden um Brücken einbrechen zu lassen!


----------



## Don-71 (13. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es voll und ganz, wenn die Betroffenen die Aktion falsch finden, wenn sie die Regeln für falsch halten und wenn sie diese ignorieren wollen, denn das ist ihr Recht.


Sorry Seahawk, das ist nach der Verfassung eben nicht ihr Recht!
Ihr Recht ist es dagegen zu klagen, wenn sie verlieren oder nicht klagen ist es ihre verdammte Pflicht sich daran zu halten.
Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat und nicht in einer Anarchie, wo Jeder, Regeln und Gesetze nach eigenem gutdünken  ignorieren kann.
Wer die Regeln nicht befolgt, hat die Konsequenzen zu tragen.


----------



## soulstyle (13. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry Seahawk, das ist nach der Verfassung eben nicht ihr Recht!
> Ihr Recht ist es dagegen zu klagen, wenn sie verlieren oder nicht klagen ist es ihre verdammte Pflicht sich daran zu halten.
> Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat und nicht in einer Anarchie, wo Jeder, Regeln und Gesetze nach eigenem gutdünken  ignorieren kann.
> Wer die Regeln nicht befolgt, hat die Konsequenzen zu tragen.


Stehe ich voll dahinter!!


----------



## seahawk (13. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir Sicher @seahawk  das wenn wir uns im Online Spielen, beim Sport oder auf der Arbeit kennen gelernt hätten, das Du einen anderen ersten Eindruck von Migranten hättest.



Da täuscht Du Dich, denn ich habe gar kein Bild von Migranten, Muslimen, Deutschen, Spaniern oder wem oder was auch immer. Ich habe gelernt, dass es in jeder Gruppe Menschen viele sehr nette Menschen gibt und wenige Ärsche. 

Ich habe mit viel zu vielen unterschiedlichen Menschen zu tun um mir überhaupt noch ein Vorurteil leisten zu können oder zu wollen, denn die sind einfach Quatsch.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry Seahawk, das ist nach der Verfassung eben nicht ihr Recht!
> Ihr Recht ist es dagegen zu klagen, wenn sie verlieren oder nicht klagen ist es ihre verdammte Pflicht sich daran zu halten.
> Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat und nicht in einer Anarchie, wo Jeder, Regeln und Gesetze nach eigenem gutdünken  ignorieren kann.
> Wer die Regeln nicht befolgt, hat die Konsequenzen zu tragen.



Ich sagte ignorieren wollen, nicht dürfen.


----------



## soulstyle (13. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Da täuscht Du Dich, denn ich habe gar kein Bild von Migranten, Muslimen, Deutschen, Spaniern oder wem oder was auch immer. Ich habe gelernt, dass es in jeder Gruppe Menschen viele sehr nette Menschen gibt und wenige Ärsche.
> 
> Ich habe mit viel zu vielen unterschiedlichen Menschen zu tun um mir überhaupt noch ein Vorurteil leisten zu können oder zu wollen, denn die sind einfach Quatsch.



Dann verstehe ich aber diese Reaktion nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber belassen wir es dabei. Lass uns nach vorne schauen. Denke es war ein Ausrutscher will da garnicht darauf rum Reiten. Aber es kan sehr schnell gehen das beide Seiten abgestempelt werden.
Ich klinke mich somit hier auch aus.
Gehe und kaufe mir ein Notebook.
Keiner hilft mir hier bei dem Thema.





						Mobile Gaming RTX 2060 VS RTX 3060
					

Hallo Coomunity,  ich habe aktuell neben meinem Gaming PC ein altes Notebook von 2015. Hat einen Intel 6200 U Prozeessor und eine GTX950m GPU.  Ich nutze das Notebook eigentlich wenn ich chillig auf der Couch ruhigere Spiele spiele oder Twich schaue und neben her was im Browser suche etc. Habe...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Don-71 (13. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich sagte ignorieren wollen, nicht dürfen.


Nein sagtest du nicht!


seahawk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es voll und ganz, wenn die Betroffenen die Aktion falsch finden, *wenn sie die Regeln für falsch halten und wenn sie diese ignorieren wollen, denn das ist ihr Recht.*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du wirst es kaum glauben, ich kann das aus wirklicher Erfahrung sagen, da ich seit der 8. Klasse bis zu meinem Abitur (1984-1991), in einem damals überregional bekannten Brennpunkt, zur Schule gegenagen bin, mit weit überdurchschnittlichen Migranten Anteil, besonders auch türkischer Migranten. Von der 8. Klasse bis zur 10. Klasse hatte ich selber 10 Migranten (23 Klassenkammeraden) als Klassenkammeraden wovon 5 türkischer Herrkunft waren, im Jahrgang war das Verhältnis gleich. In der Oberstufe waren es immer noch 6-7 Migranten in der Klasse mit 3 türkisch stämmigen Migranten. Wir hatten 10 türkisch Stämmige Abiturienten im Jahrgang und 25 Migranten von insgesammt ungefähr 80 Abiturienten.
> Also erzähle du mir nicht was ich für Erfahrungen gemacht habe und von alle denen sprach jeder perfekt deutsch, auch die, die nicht in Deutschland geboren wurden, da in der Gegend Hochdeutsch gesprochen wird. Niemand konnte heraushören, das Deutsch nicht ihre "Muttersprache" war und ich war von der 8-10 Klasse auf einer Realschule und bin mit einem erweiterten Sekundarabschluss I, dann in die Oberstufe gewechselt.
> Das was ich hier erzähle kann ich auf mehrere Jahrgänge und 3 Schulen (Schulzentren) erweitern, da man zwangsläufig auf dem Pausenhof und der Freizeit (Vereine) sehr viel Kontakt zu sehr vielen Migranten hatte.



[ ] Frage verstanden und beantwortet
[ ] Frage nicht verstanden/nicht beantwortet
[X] Nichtmal den Unterschied zwischen Frage und "Erzählung" registriert.




soulstyle schrieb:


> Muslime Deutschland geschätzt 2015 ca. 4,7 Millionen.
> Muslime in der Welt ca. 1,8 Milliarden.
> Sind es denn alle Muslime in Deutschland die sich so verhalten?
> Wenn nein, welcher prozentuale  Anteil in Deutschland sind denn so?
> Sind die Handlungen islamisch motiviert?



Es geht um seiner Schilderung nicht um das Verhalten von Muslimen, sondern um (Sonder-)Verhaltensregeln in Gegenwart von Muslimen, die leider zum Schutz von Unternehmensruf/Karriere zunehmend nötig werden und das nicht zwingend wegen Muslimen, sondern wegen Leuten, die behaupten, im Namen von Muslimen zu sprechen.


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2021)

Der neue Kolonialismus!








						Eine Studie enthüllt die Konditionen der chinesischen Entwicklungskredite
					

Mit Hunderten Milliarden finanziert China Häfen, Brücken und Staudämme in aller Welt. Die Bedingungen der Kredite waren bislang kaum bekannt. Nun enthüllt eine Studie, wie Peking seine Schuldner kontrolliert.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Noch schlimmer als ich gedacht habe, aber ich war schon sehr nahe drann, mit meiner Beschreibung über China.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2021)

Wieso neu?
Ich kann mich noch an Dirk Niebel erinnern, der mal sagte, dass Die deutsche Entwicklungshilfe deutschen Unternehmen die 3-4 fache Rendite bringt.
Niemand gibt Geld ohne eine Gegenleistung.


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2021)

Hast du den Artikel nicht gelesen?
Das mit deutscher Wirtschaftshilfe zu vergleichen grenzt nicht nur an Frechheit, es ist völlig inakzeptabel!
Vielleicht doch mal den Artikel richtig lesen.


----------

